#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Что делать (или ничего) в такой ситуации?

## Светлана М.

Всех приветствую!

Недавно один из моих друзей, до этого занимавшийся астралом, решил получить передачу дзогчен. Он рассказывает, что испытал состояние блаженства, потом пустоты, и "узнал" их - оказывается, он уже все это испытывал в астрале. Сами понимаете, насколько странно это звучит, человек без передачи в астрале берет и испытывает такие вещи. Но я решила в тот момент от комментариев воздержаться, дзогчен серьезное учение, пусть практикует и сам разбирается.

Впоследствии он рассказывает: теперь я испытал и состояние дзогчен! Оказывается, его он тоже уже испытывал в астрале. Я опять воздерживаюсь от комментариев, но прошу подробно рассказать про все эти состояния. Он описывает то, что в дзогчен назвали бы в лучшем случае ньямами. Физические ощущения, например, приятное покалывание в пальцах (это блаженство) и так далее. Я не стала комментировать, но спросила, откуда он знает, что это блаженство, это пустота, а вот это состояние дзогчен? Он объясняет так: Ринпоче сказал, что когда вы достигнете состояния дзогчен, у вас не будет в этом ни малейших сомнений, у меня их нет.

Позже он рассказывает: я научился вызывать состояние дзогчен самостоятельно. Мне уже смешно (в хорошем смысле) и я говорю, да у тебя уровень Пабмасамбхавы! Он отвечает: нет, просто я много практиковал астрал, поэтому все так быстро получается в дзогчен. Для полноты картины добавлю, что на тот момент не прошло и двух недель.

Про свой астральный опыт он пытался рассказать Ринпоче на ретрите, тот оборвал его и сказал дальше не продолжать. Прокомментировал в том духе, что это не важно и не стоит об этом думать.

Собственно, как воспринимать такую ситуацию? С одной стороны человек влился в традицию, у него есть учитель, есть практики, есть книжки. Вот и пусть пользуется, возможно, со временем он изменится. С другой стороны, он назвал некое астральное переживание состоянием дзогчен и теперь его практикует... Это весьма крайний случай, возможно, было бы уместно объяснить, почему такое неверно. Но я не имею ни малейшего понятия как это сделать. Я вообще не понимаю в чем его проблема и почему он так думает. Поэтому молчу. А что бы вы стали делать?

----------


## Neroli

> А что бы вы стали делать?


Вот примерно так:



> ...тот оборвал его и сказал дальше не продолжать.

----------

AndyZ (22.07.2013), Won Soeng (22.07.2013), Германн (21.07.2013), Дордже (21.07.2013), Кузьмич (21.07.2013), Наталья (21.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Астрал это он выходит из тела своего?

----------


## Aion

> А что бы вы стали делать?


По-моему, Ринпоче виднее.  :Cool:

----------

Ашвария (21.07.2013), Бейсин (05.08.2013), Кузьмич (21.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> По-моему, Ринпоче виднее.


И я бы, последовавшая примеру Ринпоче, не стала бы выдавать медицинскую тайну.

----------

Дордже (21.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> И я бы, последовавшая примеру Ринпоче, не стала бы выдавать медицинскую тайну.


про астральных летчиков?

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> про астральных летчиков?


 :Smilie:  да  :Wink:  и счастливый сам собой парниша пусть таким и остаётса

----------


## Светлана М.

Мне кажется, Ринпоче бы что-нибудь сказал, если бы у него было много времени. В ходе ретритов он много говорит, все время пытается что-то донести. Так что пример брать с того случая не совсем корректно. Но наверно говорить не стоит, если не знаешь что именно нужно сказать, чтобы помочь...




> Астрал это он выходит из тела своего?


Роберт Монро, если читали. Необязательно выходит из тела, но считает, что у него есть второе тело, астральное. Летает в нем в другие миры, общается с какими-то местными существами.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Роберт Монро, если читали. Необязательно выходит из тела, но считает, что у него есть второе тело, астральное. Летает в нем в другие миры, общается с какими-то местными существами.


Не читал, но летать в другие миры это круто. В буддизме есть такие практики выхода из тела ума и его путешествия. Но в это время тело практика подобно пустому дому. Есть другие практики по созданию своих двойников и т.д. Тогда они могут совершать действия одновременно. В Еравне был раньше случай что к ламе молодому приехала его мать и когда зашла к нему, сына в доме оказалось два и они обняли маму с разных сторон и радостно говорили: "Мама приехала!" Она была шокирована, но затем один сын вошел в другого и их снова стало один и она успокоилась. Все возможно.

----------


## Neroli

> Прокомментировал в том духе, что это не важно и не стоит об этом думать.





> Мне кажется, Ринпоче бы что-нибудь сказал, если бы у него было много времени


Т.е.  Вы считаете, что если бы у Ринпоче было больше времени, он сказал бы что это важно и нужно об этом думать?

----------


## Светлана М.

Скорее всего он бы объяснил почему это неважно.

----------


## Аурум

> Собственно, как воспринимать такую ситуацию? С одной стороны человек влился в традицию, у него есть учитель, есть практики, есть книжки. Вот и пусть пользуется, возможно, со временем он изменится. С другой стороны, он назвал некое астральное переживание состоянием дзогчен и теперь его практикует... Это весьма крайний случай, возможно, было бы уместно объяснить, почему такое неверно. Но я не имею ни малейшего понятия как это сделать. Я вообще не понимаю в чем его проблема и почему он так думает. Поэтому молчу. А что бы вы стали делать?


Остаётся только ждать. Поскольку ваш друг сам себе большой авторитет и никаких сомнений у него нет, то вы ему не сможете помочь.

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Скорее всего он бы объяснил почему это неважно.


Вообще, как-то непонятно: если сказано: 


> не стоит об этом думать


, зачем продолжаете думать?  :Cool:

----------


## Светлана М.

Это не мне сказали. И это не я продолжаю думать и рассказывать себе про свои переживания. Дорогие буддисты, не придирайтесь, пожалуйста, к такой ерунде, давайте по существу. Возможно, из форума все это кажется далеким и неважным, но я к своему другу отношусь хорошо и мне искренне непонятно как теперь с ним общаться.

*Аурум*, видимо, так и есть.

----------


## Aion

> Это не мне сказали. И это не я продолжаю думать и рассказывать себе про свои переживания. Дорогие буддисты, не придирайтесь, пожалуйста, к такой ерунде, давайте по существу.


Ну так и скажите своему другу, что слова Ринпоче - не пустой звук, а если он думает иначе, может долетаться: гордыня предшествует падению... :EEK!:

----------


## Эделизи

Ничего с этим не сделаешь. Это ЕГО карма.

----------


## Светлана М.

*Айон*, теперь я поняла, почему вы так спросили.

Ринпоче он уважает чуть ли не до фанатизма. Дело в том, что вопрос он задавал не именно о состоянии дзогчен, а о других своих переживаниях, испытанных в астрале. Дзогчен с ним случился уже после, и этот ответ он к нему не относит вообще.

----------


## Sadhak

Так в ДО есть же свои инструкторы, посоветуйте обратиться к ним для уточнения. Есть форум, есть сангха, все кажется вполне доступно, пусть ответят и толково разъяснят вопрос раз уж взносы платят  :Smilie: .
Если бы у меня был такой друг, то я бы наверное напомнил ему, что традиционно введение в природу ума дается после нескольких лет практики - общие предварительные практики ("четыре мысли изменяющие ум"), предварительные стотысячные практики нендро, практики идама развития и завершения и только после всего это учитель оценивает готовность ученика и лично дает ему передачу "природы ума". Если человеку все это не нужно и он может легко пропустить даже без "корректировки" своей готовности с учителем, то это только его дело, его отвественность и соотвественно он же и получит все плоды такой практики. По-разному бывает конечно, вдруг он "Миларепа"... 



> Ринпоче сказал, что когда вы достигнете состояния дзогчен, у вас не будет в этом ни малейших сомнений


Я не понимаю этого, честно говоря. Если не может быть сомнений, то зачем тогда второй из всего-то трех сущностных заветов Гараба Дорже к говорит "не оставайся в сомнении"? Он был бы совершенно лишним.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> *Айон*, теперь я поняла, почему вы так спросили.
> 
> Ринпоче он уважает чуть ли не до фанатизма. Дело в том, что вопрос он задавал не именно о состоянии дзогчен, а о других своих переживаниях, испытанных в астрале. Дзогчен с ним случился уже после, и этот ответ он к нему не относит вообще.


Пусть спросит у Ринпоче конкретно про случившийся с ним дзогчен. Ринпоче ведь и письмо можно написать, если в Крым несподручно ехать.

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.07.2013), Светлана М. (21.07.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

А в чём большая проблемма, что у человека крышу снесёт? Так по моему гораздо бОльшая проблемма, что у так называеммых правильных практиков- вообще ничего не "сносит" (а что собственно и должно произойти). А уж если снесёт не в том направлении, так судьба такой. (гораздо тошнее оставаться прежним).

----------

Александр С (21.07.2013), Вантус (21.07.2013), Дхармананда (21.07.2013), Эделизи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> про случившийся с ним дзогчен.


Дзогчен нечаянно нагрянет,
Когда его совсем не ждёшь...  :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (22.07.2013), Legba (22.07.2013), Иван Денисов (22.07.2013), Кунсанг (21.07.2013), Наталья (21.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (22.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...традиционно введение в природу ума дается после нескольких лет практики - общие предварительные практики ("четыре мысли изменяющие ум"), предварительные стотысячные практики нендро, практики идама развития и завершения и только после всего это учитель оценивает готовность ученика и лично дает ему передачу "природы ума".


Не надо глупости людям рассказывать. Традиционная передача дзогчен это как Гараб Дордже передавал. То что вы описали это традиционная ваджраяна, в которой с опорой на йидама в конце передают знание Дзогчен, а не колесница Ати как таковая, в которой и так полно всяких предварительных и развивающих и прочих методов.

----------

Дордже (21.07.2013), Иван Денисов (22.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Нет ничего странного, что при применении сходных методов получают сходные результаты. В результате атсральных практик человек достиг некоторой степени контроля над пранами и теперь это использует.

----------

Alex (21.07.2013), Александр С (21.07.2013), Дубинин (21.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А в чём большая проблемма, что у человека крышу снесёт? Так по моему гораздо бОльшая проблемма, что у так называеммых правильных практиков- вообще ничего не "сносит" (а что собственно и должно произойти). А уж если снесёт не в том направлении, так судьба такой. (гораздо тошнее оставаться прежним).


думаю, что критерий "снесло/не снесло" довольно чахлый.  Перефразируем классику:

- если ты такой долбанутый, покажи свои сиддхи.

а долбанутых по жизни и так навалом. Однако, взявшись за руки с "нормальными" они все дружно ничего не могут.

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.07.2013), Дубинин (21.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

а что нужно мочь?

----------


## Ондрий

> а что нужно мочь?


не менее чем 5 раз в день!  :Big Grin:

----------

Legba (22.07.2013), Вантус (21.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> не менее чем 5 раз в день!


что именно?

----------


## Ондрий

> что именно?


сквозь стены.

----------

Legba (22.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> сквозь стены.


а зачем? Дхарма же чтобы перестать страдать.

----------


## Нико

> а зачем? Дхарма же чтобы перестать страдать.


где?

----------

Дордже (21.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> а зачем? Дхарма же чтобы перестать страдать.


Это профанация Дхармы от заинтересованных попов превращающих дхарму в психотерапию. Тем более в тибетском направлении говорить о том, что практика Дхармы не должна вести к сиддхи - это полное непонимание ее смысла или намеренное введение в заблуждение.

----------

Вантус (21.07.2013), Дордже (21.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Это профанация Дхармы от заинтересованных попов превращающих дхарму в психотерапию. Тем более в тибетском направлении говорить о том, что практика Дхармы не должна вести к сиддхи - это полное непонимание ее смысла или намеренное введение в заблуждение.


Т.е. у Учителя можно учится, только если он демонстрирует сиддхи? Вы таких знаете?

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. у Учителя можно учится, только если он демонстрирует сиддхи? Вы таких знаете?


Смотря что под "сиддхами" иметь в виду. Например, великое сострадание и бескорыстие. Умение проходить сквозь стены -- не столь актуально.

----------

Neroli (21.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (22.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Смотря что под "сиддхами" иметь в виду. Например, великое сострадание и бескорыстие. Умение проходить сквозь стены -- не столь актуально.


Согласна, но вот Ондрий хочет пять раз через стену.

----------


## Нико

> Согласна, но вот Ондрий хочет пять раз через стену.


Во-первых, через какую именно стену?
Во-вторых, пусть в монастырь Гоманг поступает тогда уж.

----------


## Neroli

> Во-первых, через какую именно стену?


Через стену непонимания  :Smilie: 



> Во-вторых, пусть в монастырь Гоманг поступает тогда уж.


Что там, Нико, учат сиддхам?

----------


## Ондрий

> Т.е. у Учителя можно учится, только если он демонстрирует сиддхи? Вы таких знаете?


для тантриков и "выше" это технически абсолютно необходимое условие чтобы учитель их имел. Иначе не будет ни ванга ни введения.

----------


## Нико

Через стену непонимания  :Smilie: 

Женского?



> Что там, Нико, учат сиддхам?


Учили раньше. Сиддхам прохождения сквозь стены. Отсюда и название монастыря.

----------


## Ондрий

> Согласна, но вот Ондрий хочет пять раз через стену.


у меня немного другие предпочтения. Такие высшие сиддхи пусть обретают другие. Кому хотя бы даже не через стену - уже хлеб.

----------


## Sadhak

> Не надо глупости людям рассказывать. Традиционная передача дзогчен это как Гараб Дордже передавал. То что вы описали это традиционная ваджраяна, в которой с опорой на йидама в конце передают знание Дзогчен, а не колесница Ати как таковая, в которой и так полно всяких предварительных и развивающих и прочих методов.


Прочитайте внимательно, прежде чем о "глупостях" писать. Там написано - "Если бы у меня был такой друг, то я бы наверное...". Там не описан конспект как именно это делается в разных школах. В моей традиции это делается так. И ведь главное тут совсем не то, как именно это происходит - с рушенами или нендро, потому что во-первых человек, как описано, в любом случае не делал предварительных практик. А во-вторых - давать "природу ума" стадионам не является традицией и этой линии, поскольку сам ЧННР учился совершенно по-другому. Это является просто способом которым дает учение этот конкретный учитель, т.е. "традиция" в данном случае ограничивается именно этим.

----------


## Ондрий

> Учили раньше. Сиддхам прохождения сквозь стены. Отсюда и название монастыря.


Гоман?? Он же цанидский )))) там в программе это не предусмотрено даже теоретически. Почитайте список изучаемых предметов. 

Эт уж потом поступают в "докторантуру" гьюд-дацана. За пару лет там научишься сутками проводить наизусть литургии с оркестром и лепить разноцветных колобков.
Дальше ёрничать не буду, чтобы не увеличивать баттхерт)))

----------

Вантус (21.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Гоман?? Он же цанидский )))) там в программе это не предусмотрено даже теоретически. Почитайте список изучаемых предметов. 
> 
> Эт уж потом поступают в "докторантуру" гьюд-дацана. За пару лет там научишься сутками проводить наизусть литургии с оркестром и лепить разноцветных колобков.
> Дальше ёрничать не буду, чтобы не увеличивать баттхерт)))


"Гоманг" -- перевод знаете? Это означает "много дверей". Потому как после молитв монахи выходили сквозь стены. Ну это давно было, в Тибете.

----------


## Светлана М.

> Так в ДО есть же свои инструкторы, посоветуйте обратиться к ним для уточнения. Есть форум, есть сангха, все кажется вполне доступно, пусть ответят и толково разъяснят вопрос раз уж взносы платят .


Посоветовала написать одному инструктору и спросить как он может прокомментировать его переживания. Написал.

----------

Neroli (21.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> "Гоманг" -- перевод знаете? Это означает "много дверей". Потому как после молитв монахи выходили сквозь стены. Ну это давно было, в Тибете.


Да да, и легенду почему его построили там где построили я тоже знаю.
Самое смешное, что все это "давно было". По всем пунктам. И чем "давнее" тем выше был эшелон полёта тибецких иогинов.

----------


## Нико

> Да да, и легенду почему его построили там где построили я тоже знаю.
> Самое смешное, что все это "давно было". По всем пунктам. И чем "давнее" тем выше был эшелон полёта тибецких иогинов.


А чем современнее, тем ниже становится эшелон полёта тибецких йогинов. Смешно, правда?

----------


## Ондрий

> А чем современнее, тем ниже становится эшелон полёта тибецких йогинов. Смешно, правда?


Вот тут уже не смешно, а грустно. Хотя все еще остается повод посмеяться над упоротыми упорно преданными, но это какбэ грех. Они в меньшей степени "причем". Просто естественный продукт рыночного позиционирования продаваемого товара "тибетский буддизм". Искать там здравый смысл - бесперспективное занятие. Можно только беззлобно прикалываться, на большее эта еда не годится.

----------


## Нико

> Вот тут уже не смешно, а грустно.


И мне грустно. А то щаз бы уже летали...

----------


## Ондрий

> И мне грустно. А то щаз бы уже летали...


Так они те, кто в красных халатах и летают, чем весьма доставляют. Кто люфтганзой, кто ерафлотом, кому совсем повезло с гешефтом - дельтой.

----------

Alex (21.07.2013), AndyZ (22.07.2013), Miruka Ze (22.07.2013), Вантус (21.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.07.2013), Нико (21.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Учили раньше. Сиддхам прохождения сквозь стены. Отсюда и название монастыря.


«Много дверей»?

----------


## Нико

> «Много дверей»?


Ага. По преданию, люди, которые в горах выше жили, видели, как эти монахи выходили из монастыря через множество "дверей", которых там в действительности не было.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А во-вторых - давать "природу ума" стадионам не является традицией и этой линии, поскольку сам ЧННР учился совершенно по-другому. Это является просто способом которым дает учение этот конкретный учитель, т.е. "традиция" в данном случае ограничивается именно этим.


Традиция Ати, это так как передавал Гараб Дордже. Тут в разделе фильмов недавно ссылку выкладывали на кино, где показана была поляна и сказано, что на ней учили природе ума. Не путайте теплое с мягким. То про что вы рассказали, как оно у вас, это про ваджраяну, где четвертое посвящение это конкретное указание на последний шаг, вишенка на торте так сказать, финальный аккорд применения метода. А совсем не про полное Учение Дзогчен со всеми разделами Сэмде, Лонгде и Упадеша.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Посоветовала написать одному инструктору и спросить как он может прокомментировать его переживания. Написал.


Ринпоче регулярно советует проверять такие заскоки свечкой. Если есть устойчивое ригпа, значит сможет интегрироваться с элементом огня, сунув палец в огонь. Если не может, значит не ригпа. Ньямы это, которым, как сказал Ринпоче, не надо придавать значения.

----------

AndyZ (22.07.2013), Иван Денисов (22.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (22.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Ага. По преданию, люди, которые в горах выше жили, видели, как эти монахи выходили из монастыря через множество "дверей", которых там в действительности не было.


Вы в это верите?

----------


## Sadhak

> Традиция Ати, это так как передавал Гараб Дордже....
> А совсем не про полное Учение Дзогчен со всеми разделами Сэмде, Лонгде и Упадеша.


Вот Вы про что сейчас? Ну, наверное можно рассказать еще много всего, что Вы когда-то прочитали. Вопрос тут был про что изначально? Про то, что ответить другу в данном конкретном случае, дабы он не попутал услышанное со своими фантазиями. Тут про традицию именно Ати кто-то спрашивал и количество разделов и практик в ней, к которым это человек вообще не прикасался?



> Ринпоче регулярно советует проверять такие заскоки свечкой. Если есть устойчивое ригпа, значит сможет интегрироваться с элементом огня, сунув палец в огонь. Если не может, значит не ригпа


Тут уже на форуме как-то писали по этому поводу, что сам ринпоче тем не менее, ни его старые ученики ни разу такого фокуса не продемонстрировали. Значит либо пример и аналогия неудачна, либо что-то не так с таким подходом к учению.

----------

Эделизи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вы в это верите?


А зачем тогда монастырь так назвали?

----------


## Ондрий

> А зачем тогда монастырь так назвали?


Логично! ))))) шах и мат неверующим! (С)

---
Сам монастырь имеет название Дрепунг. Гоман - всего лишь один из "факультетов". Одно здание-гомпа внутри всего комплекса + камцен-общаги. И таки да - в этом комплексе очень много дверей))))

----------

Legba (22.07.2013), Иван Денисов (22.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Логично! ))))) шах и мат неверующим! (С)
> 
> ---
> Сам монастырь имеет название Дрепунг. Гоман - всего лишь один из "факультетов". Одно здание-гомпа внутри всего комплекса + камцен-общаги. И таки да - в этом комплексе очень много дверей))))


Вы видели там в Тибете? Энное количество веков тому назад?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Тут уже на форуме как-то писали по этому поводу, что сам ринпоче тем не менее, ни его старые ученики ни разу такого фокуса не продемонстрировали. Значит либо пример и аналогия неудачна, либо что-то не так с таким подходом к учению.


o\ это совет для самопроверки, а не для демонстраций.

----------

Ашвария (21.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Тут про традицию именно Ати кто-то спрашивал ...


 Причем тут кто-то спрашивал или нет... вы же пришли и начали тут просвящать как оно "традиционно" передается без "у вас", "у нас", а однозначно "традиционно". Еще и "у нас традиционно", а у вас всего-лишь "конкретный Учитель так передает"...

----------


## Ашвария

> o\ это совет для самопроверки, а не для демонстраций.


Как и многое другое, что касается сиддхи, публичным демонстрациям не подлежит.
И даже не только в этой традиции.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы видели там в Тибете? Энное количество веков тому назад?


Преклоняюсь перед вашими сиддхами знаний прошлых жизней. Прекрасная память!

Название "много дверей" конечно же все решительно объясняет ))

----------


## Нико

> Преклоняюсь перед вашими сиддхами знаний прошлых жизней. Прекрасная память!
> 
> Название "много дверей" конечно же все решительно объясняет ))


Скептицизм -- это хорошее качество, в отличие от цинизма.

----------


## Sadhak

> Как и многое другое, что касается сиддхи, публичным демонстрациям не подлежит.
>  И даже не только в этой традиции.


Да, согласен.



> Если есть устойчивое ригпа, значит сможет интегрироваться с элементом огня, сунув палец в огонь. Если не может, значит не ригпа.


Я это тоже не понимаю, ну вот как ригпа вообще может соотноситься с переживанием паленого пальца? Или с "интеграцией с элементом огня"? Ну, разные бывают чудеса и трюки, ну а ригпа-то тут причем? Если заживо не закопали и не выжил, если ведро водки залпом не выпил - все это тоже не ригпа, ведь не "интергрировался" же...?

----------

Эделизи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да, согласен.
> 
> Я это тоже не понимаю, ну вот как ригпа вообще может соотноситься с переживанием паленого пальца? Или с "интеграцией с элементом огня"? Ну, разные бывают чудеса и трюки, ну а ригпа-то тут причем? Если заживо не закопали и не выжил, если ведро водки залпом не выпил - все это тоже не ригпа, ведь не "интергрировался" же...?


Точнее, "не сумел трансформировать". Как в том анекдоте. Приходит муж с ганапуджи пьяный-препьяный. Жена: "Ты чего нажрался-то?" -- "Извини, дорогая, не сумел трансформировать"....

----------

Pema Sonam (28.07.2013), Иван Денисов (22.07.2013), Эделизи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Т.е. у Учителя можно учиться, только если он демонстрирует сиддхи?


Это зависит от того, чему именно мы хотим научиться. 

Если нам нужно "перестать страдать", "начать жить осмысленной жизнью", т.е. перестать ругаться с соседями, начать ходить на работу как на праздник и не париться мелкими житейскими проблемами — сиддхи тут однозначно ни к чему. Правда, для этого есть и другие методы, помимо буддизма (те же психологи/психотерапевты, например), а сами буддийские методы в некоторых своих аспектах оказываются явно избыточными (один учитель, отсидевший три многолетних ретрита, как-то сказал, что главный смысл ретрита — стать хотя бы чуточку добрее, от чего я чуть не подавился: это каким же злодеем надо быть, чтобы для того, чтобы чуточку подобреть, надо три года взаперти дудеть в дудкуи бить в барабанчик?); но это уже другой вопрос.

Если же мы ставим себе сверхмирские цели, к тому же так, как они определены в тантрической традиции — тут без сиддх никак не получится обойтись, причем мануалы содержат весьма развернутые списки этих самых фокусов, так что отделаться "безграничным состраданием" не получится (что не значит, разумеется, что сострадание — это что-то неважное и второстепенное). Можно, конечно, получать наставления и у, скажем так, "простого лектора", который прочитал много книг и умеет хорошо и доходчиво объяснить, что там написано; но не стоит обольщаться — это не гуру; гуру — это тот, кто дает посвящение, которое, в свою очередь, должно отвечать целому ряду весьма психоделичных критериев.

Теперь пару слов про Монро. Буддисты очень любят прикалываться над "шизотериками" (и поделом), однако забывают, что для независимого наблюдателя сами выглядят ровно так же. Шизотерике свойственна расплывчатая теоретическая часть (или вообще полное ее отсутствие) и эклектичный набор методов (или полное их отсутствие). Методы же, предлагаемые институтом Монро, весьма структурированы и упорядочены, и — о ужас — они таки работают (причем "работают" в прямом смысле слова: что обещано, то и получено, чётко и ясно, а не то, что "я повторял мантру много раз и вдруг ощутил, что она работает, а как — объяснить не могу"). Теоретическая же часть там и впрямь довольно юмористична; мое личное мнение — Монро интуитивно нащупал метод и тут... "Вау!!! Вы поглядите, что у меня получилось!!!". Строго научного исследования получившихся результатов не было (во многом из-за отсутствия подходящего аппарата), осмысления с позиций "традиционной" традиции (скажем, того же буддизма) — насколько мне известно, тоже (и, возможно, это даже к лучшему).

----------

Miruka Ze (22.07.2013), Neroli (21.07.2013), Shus (22.07.2013), Александр С (21.07.2013), Наталья (21.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Это зависит от того, чему именно мы хотим научиться. 
> 
> Если нам нужно "перестать страдать", "начать жить осмысленной жизнью", т.е. перестать ругаться с соседями, начать ходить на работу как на праздник и не париться мелкими житейскими проблемами — сиддхи тут однозначно ни к чему. Правда, для этого есть и другие методы, помимо буддизма (те же психологи/психотерапевты, например), а сами буддийские методы в некоторых своих аспектах оказываются явно избыточными (один учитель, отсидевший три многолетних ретрита, как-то сказал, что главный смысл ретрита — стать хотя бы чуточку добрее, от чего я чуть не подавился: это каким же злодеем надо быть, чтобы для того, чтобы чуточку подобреть, надо три года взаперти дудеть в дудкуи бить в барабанчик?); но это уже другой вопрос.
> 
> Если же мы ставим себе сверхмирские цели,


Как можно ставить себе сверхмирские цели, если даже не можешь перестать ругаться с соседями?

----------


## Alex

Ставить-то можно, рожа не треснет. Но, скорее всего, ничего не получится  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (21.07.2013), Legba (22.07.2013), Наталья (21.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Как можно ставить себе сверхмирские цели, если даже не можешь перестать ругаться с соседями?


Некоторые тибецкиее йогины, однако, (как пишут в книжках) - таки достигли и успешно продолжали "ругаться с соседями". Вплоть до полного их выпиливания.

Сиддхи (любые) никак не связаны с ля мур тужур к всем ЖС. Это параллельная тема.

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.07.2013), Наталья (21.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

Мудрые мысли говорите. Но...

1. Отсидев года три в ретрите и стать от этого "чуточку добрее" -- это бОльшее достижение, чем ходить после ретрита с загадочным видом и намекать, что "вы, дескать, не отсидели, вам не понять моих сверхпереживаний".

2. В ретритах многие не дуют в дудки и не бьют в барабаны. 

3. Получить посвящение от гуру -- это далеко не всё. Многие получают, и каковы результаты?

4. Сиддхи -- это особая вещь. Даже на БФе применимая. Так сразу невозможно распознать, у кого они есть, а у кого нет. Сертификаты на сиддхи не выдаются.

5. Монро (Мерилин) -- была очень красивая женщина.

----------


## Alex

Ну, справедливости ради, ругались они на соседей и выпиливали их не "машинально", а вполне таки сознательно (не знаю, понятно ли я выразился). Так что некое овладение умственными реакциями все же необходимо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Сиддхи (любые) никак не связаны с ля мур тужур к всем ЖС. Это параллельная тема.


И что из перечисленного ведет к освобождению?

----------


## Ашвария

> Да, согласен.
> 
> 1. Я это тоже не понимаю, ну вот как ригпа вообще может соотноситься с переживанием паленого пальца? 2. Или с "интеграцией с элементом огня"? Ну, разные бывают чудеса и трюки, ну а ригпа-то тут причем?
> 3. Если заживо не закопали и не выжил, если ведро водки залпом не выпил - все это тоже не ригпа, ведь не "интергрировался" же...?


1. На то контроль над чувствами. А палец должен остаться невредимым. А это не для слабонервных.
2. Тут как: если это интеграция, так понимаю, то происходит самовозгорание изнутри силой воли, таких случаев описано уже.
А есть наоборот: толерантность, что ли. Когда переносимость физического огня в разы увеличивается. Это тоже факты такие есть, и Вы приводили опыт с открытым пламенем (зачем-то).
3. Вполне серьёзно. Лет 12 назад лечилась одна больная, которую при весьма отягощающих обстоятельствах в 17-летнем возрасте после убийства её подруги (которую первой пытали при ней) закопали, и она выжила. Она вообще не буддистка тогда была. И между прочим успешно жизнь у неё сложилась. Так что всё относительно, и каждый частный случай особый.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

@*Нико*

1. сидение годами в ритритах чтобы стать "добрее", это наверное совсем для беспредельщиков. На эфективность сидения на попе для порождения доброты какбе намекает очередная тибецкая байка про крутого иогина и проеденную мышами бороду. Бо сказано в Писании - ЖС есьм поле накопления заслуг разнообразных.

2. ...что не мешает им в них дуть, если программа ритрита именно такова. 

3. аптом и речь.

4. распознать можно и нужно. Как минимум у гуру (об остальных можно не париться). В противном случае ритуал ванга есть не более чем костюмированная клоунада.

5. Саша Грей еще лучше!

----------

Вантус (21.07.2013), Иван Денисов (22.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Мудрые мысли говорите. Но...


1) Б*о*льшее, не спорю; но разве в этом смысл трехлетнего тантрического ретрита? Применю аналогию: вставать утром и ходить на тренировку по футболу полезно, даже если не научишься играть в футбол: приучишься вовремя вставать.

2) Да. И что?

3) Разумеется, не всё, но это — основа того самого "всего". Во всех мануалах говорится, что абхишека — врата в мантраяну.

4) Не спорю, и именно поэтому выбор учителя и его проверка — дело серьезное и небыстрое.

5) *Категорически не согласен!!!* (Во, Ондрий молодец, яростно плюсую. Она, кстати, гречанка).

----------

Вантус (21.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.07.2013), Ондрий (21.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> И что из перечисленного ведет к освобождению?


в ваджраяне - оба. Но тут надо понимать все слои смыслов тантрических терминов. Очень много может быть сюрпризов.

----------


## Alex

> И что из перечисленного ведет к освобождению?


И то, и другое, и оба вместе — в зависимости от выбранного пути.

----------


## Sadhak

> 1. На то контроль над чувствами....


Эмм, мы тут как бы вообще не об этом и не про то.... Ригпа это свого рода "святой Грааль" дзогчена, тут надо быть в теме наверное, чтобы понять вопрос.

----------


## Ашвария

> Эмм, мы тут как бы вообще не об этом и не про то.... Ригпа это свого рода "святой Грааль" дзогчена, тут надо быть в теме наверное, чтобы понять вопрос.


Вы конкретно о сообщённом в первом посте этой темы, да? Так это не РигПа (эт имхо в смысле АтиЙога, во всяком случае).

----------


## Sadhak

> Вы конкретно о сообщённом в первом посте этой темы, да? Так это не РигПа (эт имхо в смысле АтиЙога, во всяком случае).


Не, я тут про "соотношение ригпа и пальца в огне" и Ваше комментарий по этому поводу. Тут я просто про то, что ригпа "по определению" не может иметь ни малейшей точки соприкосновения со всеми "спецэффектами".

----------

Иван Денисов (22.07.2013), Эделизи (21.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Не, я тут про "соотношение ригпа и пальца в огне" и Ваше комментарий по этому поводу. Тут я просто про то, что ригпа "по определению" не может иметь ни малейшей точки соприкосновения со всеми "спецэффектами".


Это разное.
Ввиду сильных отличий традиций это сложно объяснить. Вот например при открытии некоторых центров и становлении их возможно возрастание толерантности к высокой температуре при умении своеобразно концентрироваться. Но это результат практики длительные годы, а не моментального просветления. Таким образом ожогов может не бывать и у тех практиков, которые к этому состоянию шли не путём Дзогчен, допустим. Не знаю как у конкретно в Вашей традиции чувствуют и поступают пережившие просветление в РигПа и таким образом обретающие контроль аж такого уровня. Не разговаривала с ними. Но ничего особенно симпатичного во вхождении пальцем в огонь, не знаю. Короче в личное, вдруг кто нервный...
Да, и к уважаемой автору первого сообщения:
возраст бы сказать этого человека было не лишне, это имеет значение; да и название эзотерической группы где он раньше занимался не помешало бы, ато можно подумать о медиумизме (уж простите пожалуйста).

----------


## Наталья

Начала читать, что предлагает делать этот Монро. Занятно, но уж что-то страшновато.

----------


## Эделизи

> Ринпоче регулярно советует проверять такие заскоки свечкой. Если есть устойчивое ригпа, значит сможет интегрироваться с элементом огня, сунув палец в огонь. Если не может, значит не ригпа. Ньямы это, которым, как сказал Ринпоче, не надо придавать значения.


А можно цитату? Я в шоке. Первый раз слышу, что можно проверять ригпа внешними факторами.

----------


## Ашвария

> Начала читать, что предлагает делать этот Монро. Занятно, но уж что-то страшновато.


Любите ужастики на ночь?  :Wink: 
Папа всегда такое повторял:
- Слушай что старшие говорят.
Типа - слушать слушай, а поступай как надо  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А можно цитату?


Он на ретритах об этом упоминает. В письменном виде не встречал.




> Я в шоке. Первый раз слышу, что можно проверять ригпа внешними факторами.


А высушивание простынок практиками туммо, и втыкание травинок в голову практикам пховы, шок у вас не вызывают?)

----------

Pema Sonam (28.07.2013), Иван Денисов (22.07.2013), Наталья (22.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Уже давно никому не мешаю кому-то летать в астрал, если у человека нормальная карма и заслуги, он поиграется и перестанет ерундой заниматься. А может, мое неведенье не распознает его кармические прозрения и задачи по выявлению ригпа. Так что запасаешься поп-корном на пару лет и смотришь, как он летает. Только надо, если что, соломки подстелить по возможности, чтобы не расплющил, падая, зад. Тобишь, не причинил себе и другим вредоносные действия. В этом и заключается дружеская помощь. Насколько это в твоих силах и возможностях. С ригпа вообще не все так просто. Кто только что под этим состоянием не понимает......

Уже и не удивляюсь - каких только вресий не наслушалась. Да тут и в теме куча разных версий, какую хошь выбирай :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

По теме, сиддхи проявляются по моему мнению в самых простых вещах, например, в твоем собственном духовном росте после встречи человека с сиддхами. Это меня больше убеждает даже, чем сушка простыней телом на морозе или добывание золота из трупа.

Вантус, в первых постах поправьте слово "астрал". :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Постойте, падажжите, это как так, Саша Грей - гречанка? Я-то думал, она из Избранного народа!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Насколько удалось понять эзотерических философов, они под словом *астрал* понимают тонкий мир, а полёты имеют ввиду в тонком теле. Это слово латынское, от astra=звёзды. Одни понимают под ним мир эмоций, потому что в отсутствие чувств физического тела эмоции у них выходят на первый план заметности. Это не то что предлагают практики буддизма, насколько в состоянии понять. Некоторые из их воображают отдельный ментальный мир как мир мыслей, и в конечном итоге оказывается, что это тот же тонкий мир, который мы можем видеть в сансарных снах и некоторые люди - в премедитационных состояниях. Тонкий мир - красочный и запоминающийся. Наблюдая его, люди легко впадают в возбуждение или прелесть или страх (если это низшие слои тонкого мира), или в самодостаточность - а это в сущности своей разные виды переживания/страдания. И потому только преодоление этих страданий/состояний с сознательным избавлением от привязанности к им - целесообразно в Буддизме, так думаю. Вот сосредоточение, концентрация, глубокий сон, медитация - это целесообразно для прозревания в сущность. Которая не исключает, конечно, промежуточных этапов познавания, а успешно дополняет их и это... апологирует [[есть такое слово??]]
Так я о том что медиум не может определить, в каком состоянии находится, объективно. В тонкий мир ему легко и просто, но не выше.
И ещё медиум может не различать уровней, в которых находится его сознание: например, путать явь и сон. Были такие два брата Ш.-вы. Восторженно и красочно рассказывали, как они в детстве летали, как им казалось, наяву, приземлялись на шкаф, играли. А их отец хорошо за ними смотрел, а чтобы дети летали в воздухе, никогда конечно не видел. И так до тридцатилетнего возраста обоих не стал переубеждать в обратном, чтобы не приносить им страданий разочарованием. Тем более что эти братья не раз обследовались в психиатрии - ну и признаны совсем здоровыми. Что интересно, у младшего из них при концентрации (игра на гитаре) возникает состояние когда он ничего не воспринимает толком, и раз так обжёгся и не заметил.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вантус, в первых постах поправьте слово "астрал".


Пема, не учите Вантуса пользоватся молодёжным слэнгом
Выглядит неискусно, как и амнезия Нико иногда  :Facepalm: 
Вы же девицы-красавицы, лучше быть искусницами же тогда!

отдельное спасибо админу за новый исчерпывающий смайлик "бхуджамукха", я чувствую - он будет очень популярен

----------

Наталья (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Постойте, падажжите, это как так, Саша Грей - гречанка? Я-то думал, она из Избранного народа!


Это вы с Натали Портман не попутали часом? Портман тоже ж какая-никакая, а актриса )

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это вы с Натали Портман не попутали часом? Портман тоже ж какая-никакая, а актриса )


Ну как можно попутать Грей с Портман! Cкорее с какой-нибудь Лэйнвуд. 
Меня Грей больше как музыкант интересовала, но после излишней мемезации - перестала.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Всех приветствую!
> 
> Недавно один из моих друзей, до этого занимавшийся астралом, решил получить передачу дзогчен. Он рассказывает, что испытал состояние блаженства, потом пустоты, и "узнал" их - оказывается, он уже все это испытывал в астрале. Сами понимаете, насколько странно это звучит, человек без передачи в астрале берет и испытывает такие вещи. Но я решила в тот момент от комментариев воздержаться, дзогчен серьезное учение, пусть практикует и сам разбирается.
> 
> Впоследствии он рассказывает: теперь я испытал и состояние дзогчен! Оказывается, его он тоже уже испытывал в астрале. Я опять воздерживаюсь от комментариев, но прошу подробно рассказать про все эти состояния. Он описывает то, что в дзогчен назвали бы в лучшем случае ньямами. Физические ощущения, например, приятное покалывание в пальцах (это блаженство) и так далее. Я не стала комментировать, но спросила, откуда он знает, что это блаженство, это пустота, а вот это состояние дзогчен? Он объясняет так: Ринпоче сказал, что когда вы достигнете состояния дзогчен, у вас не будет в этом ни малейших сомнений, у меня их нет.
> 
> Позже он рассказывает: я научился вызывать состояние дзогчен самостоятельно. Мне уже смешно (в хорошем смысле) и я говорю, да у тебя уровень Пабмасамбхавы! Он отвечает: нет, просто я много практиковал астрал, поэтому все так быстро получается в дзогчен. Для полноты картины добавлю, что на тот момент не прошло и двух недель.
> 
> Про свой астральный опыт он пытался рассказать Ринпоче на ретрите, тот оборвал его и сказал дальше не продолжать. Прокомментировал в том духе, что это не важно и не стоит об этом думать.
> ...


Я до встречи с буддизмом и "дзогченом" тоже "астрал практиковала".
Сейчас не практикую, но иногда спонтанно случается.
В то, что в том состоянии, гораздо легче получить нужные переживания и распознавания, чем в так называемом "реале", - верю и знаю.

----------

Alex (22.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Я слышал, что демонстрация сиддхи запрещена, по крайней мере в Гелуг, не знаю, с какого времени начиная, введен этот запрет на демонстрацию. Поэтому говорить, что сиддхи нет, поскольку их никто сейчас не видел, это немного неправильно. Я вот Америку еще не видел, но это не означает, что ее нет. В Гомане монахи расходились сквозь стены после хуралов поскольку обладали прямым постижением пустоты и там было много монголов. Это не выдумки. В Курумкане был йогин Соодой лама, который тоже умел ходить сквозь стены и летать. Он был на аудиенции у Царя, а его полеты видели многие земляки. Это было до революции и не так давно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я слышал, что демонстрация сиддхи запрещена, по крайней мере в Гелуг, не знаю, с какого времени начиная, введен этот запрет на демонстрацию. Поэтому говорить, что сиддхи нет, поскольку их никто сейчас не видел, это немного неправильно. Я вот Америку еще не видел, но это не означает, что ее нет. В Гомане монахи расходились сквозь стены после хуралов поскольку обладали прямым постижением пустоты и там было много монголов. Это не выдумки. В Курумкане был йогин Соодой лама, который тоже умел ходить сквозь стены и летать. Он был на аудиенции у Царя, а его полеты видели многие земляки. Это было до революции и не так давно.


Не. Америку можно посмотреть по телевизору или на худой конец расспросить надёжных людей, которые там бывали. А про сиддхи можно только в фантастических книжках прочитать. А опрос проводился даже на этом форуме и безрезультатно —никто из присутствующих не видел воочию сиддхи, описанных в фантастических книжках. Отсюда и все сомнения.

----------

Наталья (23.07.2013), Ондрий (22.07.2013)

----------


## Светлана М.

> Да, и к уважаемой автору первого сообщения:
> возраст бы сказать этого человека было не лишне, это имеет значение; да и название эзотерической группы где он раньше занимался не помешало бы, ато можно подумать о медиумизме (уж простите пожалуйста).


Не знаю я, чем вам поможет его возраст, но далеко не наивный юноша со взором горящим. В его возрасте обычно уже дети в средних классах. Нет никакой группы, самопал.

Не надо думать о медиумизме, пожалуйста, жести нет  :Smilie:  Мой друг много чего пытался добиться, медитировал по-разному, но у него так ничего с этим и не получилось. Только астральные полеты. Это человек, крайне не склонный к "сносу крыши" и "ньямам". Как я писала, ньямами его состояния назвать можно только в лучшем случае, это не то, что вы могли бы подумать. Это скорее мелкие оттенки настроения и ощущений, которые обычно не замечаешь и не придаешь значения.

Не думаю, что эта информация полезна для разрешения вопроса, однако хотела исправить мнение. А то некоторые люди, плохо относящиеся к ДО, в качестве аргумента пугают других, что там собираются ненормальные. Если они это читают, то пусть не начинают думать, что в ДО есть медиум  :Wink: 




> Так что запасаешься поп-корном на пару лет и смотришь, как он летает. Только надо, если что, соломки подстелить по возможности, чтобы не расплющил, падая, зад. Тобишь, не причинил себе и другим вредоносные действия. В этом и заключается дружеская помощь.


Так я уже 10 лет смотрю, как он летает. Занятие это безвредное, разве что самому вредит, но помочь ему в этом плане я так и не смогла и бросила попытки. Это компенсаторный механизм, если мало друзей, заведу во сне, если не нравится наш мир, полечу в другие. Заколупливание в самоизоляцию вместо того, чтобы менять жизнь к лучшему.

Кто-то может считать, что астрал это круто, это их право, но мы говорим о конкретной ситуации.

----------

Наталья (23.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Не знаю я, чем вам поможет его возраст, но далеко не наивный юноша со взором горящим. В его возрасте обычно уже дети в средних классах. Нет никакой группы, самопал.
> 
> Не надо думать о медиумизме, пожалуйста, жести нет  Мой друг много чего пытался добиться, медитировал по-разному, но у него так ничего с этим и не получилось. Только астральные полеты. Это человек, крайне не склонный к "сносу крыши" и "ньямам". Как я писала, ньямами его состояния назвать можно только в лучшем случае, это не то, что вы могли бы подумать. Это скорее мелкие оттенки настроения и ощущений, которые обычно не замечаешь и не придаешь значения.
> 
> Не думаю, что эта информация полезна для разрешения вопроса, однако хотела исправить мнение. А то некоторые люди, плохо относящиеся к ДО, в качестве аргумента пугают других, что там собираются ненормальные. Если они это читают, то пусть не начинают думать, что в ДО есть медиум


Теперь хотя бы что-то прояснилось.
И вот лично я ничего плохого и не собиралась думать. И что думаю, это сложно объяснить. Вот только выводы, и Вы конечно же вправе меня не слушать.
~ Пусть себе летает как ему нравится, всё равно он от этого получает радость, и помешать в этом ему невозможно.
~ Когда такой человек спит, лучше его не трогать и не переворачивать, даже если он храпит.
~ Видимо его сильно достали (напрягли) в юности, и с тем что ему иногда крышу сносит, Вы ничего предпринять не сможете, только он сам (с помощью Ламы, если есть такая хотя бы минимальная возможность - только одного-единственного, который его хорошо знает, и не надо менять Учителя) - это мнение.
~ И с возрастом надо контролировать артериальное давление, потому что будет нагрузка на сосуды в любом случае.
~ Между прочим, медиум - это не плохо и не хорошо, а нейтрально; это некоторые эзотерические философы вопят надсадно против этого слова, не имея понятия о его значении; не надо их принимать близко к сердцу. Тем более *кто обзываеца, так и называеца* - это эзотерическим теоретикам, ежели шо  :Wink:

----------


## Эделизи

> А высушивание простынок практиками туммо, и втыкание травинок в голову практикам пховы, шок у вас не вызывают?)


Зачем вы приводите в пример обыденные вещи? Это даже не сиддхи. Цигунисты тоже простынки сушат и травинки могут воткнуть.
А йоги дак вообще.
Дзогчен о другом.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Зачем вы приводите в пример обыденные вещи?


Это аналогии. Освоил туммо - можешь высушить простынку, устойчиво прибываешь в ригпа - сможешь интегрироваться с элементами.



> Дзогчен о другом.


О чем другом? интеграция с элементами и возвращение их в изначальное состояние, это наивысшый плод в Дзогчен.

----------


## Alex

> ...это как так, Саша Грей - гречанка?


Ну вот так, по отцу. И звать её Марина Хадзи (Μαρίνα Χατζή) - это огреченное "Хаджи".

----------

Ондрий (22.07.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> О чем другом? интеграция с элементами и возвращение их в изначальное состояние, это наивысшый плод в Дзогчен.


Не ученица ННР, не поняла аналогии. 
А что, такие учения даются массово?

----------


## Эделизи

> Не. Америку можно посмотреть по телевизору или на худой конец расспросить надёжных людей, которые там бывали. А про сиддхи можно только в фантастических книжках прочитать. А опрос проводился даже на этом форуме и безрезультатно —никто из присутствующих не видел воочию сиддхи, описанных в фантастических книжках. Отсюда и все сомнения.


Выставлюсь-ка снова юродивой  :Smilie: 
Видела сидхи. У популярного учителя на ретрите. Какие - не скажу.
Вокруг было множество людей, но в этот момент все сидели, словно уставившись в одну точку.
Да, учитель понял, что я видела.
Это не мой учитель.

----------

Кузьмич (23.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не ученица ННР, не поняла аналогии. 
> А что, такие учения даются массово?


Какие такие?

----------


## Эделизи

> Какие такие?


 "интеграция с элементами и возвращение их в изначальное состояние"

----------


## SlavaR

> Выставлюсь-ка снова юродивой 
> Видела сидхи. У популярного учителя на ретрите. Какие - не скажу.
> Вокруг было множество людей, но в этот момент все сидели, словно уставившись в одну точку.
> *Да, учитель понял, что я видела.
> Это не мой учитель*.


переманивал )

----------

Наталья (23.07.2013), Эделизи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> переманивал )


 :Big Grin:  Да не, у него это спонтанно случилось. Он сам в шоке секунд 30 сидел.

----------


## Нико

> Да не, у него это спонтанно случилось. Он сам в шоке секунд 30 сидел.


Учитель сидел в шоке????

----------

Наталья (23.07.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Учитель сидел в шоке????


Да, схватившись за голову.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да не, у него это спонтанно случилось. Он сам в шоке секунд 30 сидел.


Это не сиддхи.

----------

Ашвария (22.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да, схватившись за голову.


Надо же. Не знала, что с учителями такое бывает.

----------


## Эделизи

> Это не сиддхи.


Не знаю, просто интересно. А что, сиддхи должны быть обязательно контролируемыми?
Если да, то как это назвать. Феномен?

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю, просто интересно. А что, сиддхи должны быть обязательно контролируемыми?
> Если да, то как это назвать. Феномен?


Неконтролируемые явления -- тоже феномены. А вообще, лама с сиддхами не может просто так что-то нагнать на аудиторию, а потом сидеть, схватившись за голову, имхо. )

----------


## Эделизи

> Неконтролируемые явления -- тоже феномены. А вообще, лама с сиддхами не может просто так что-то нагнать на аудиторию, а потом сидеть, схватившись за голову, имхо. )


Так этот лама, кстати, очень против всяких экзальтаций. Может, специально он ничего не нагонял. 
И вообще, ламы тоже люди. Не надо их сакрализировать. 
Опять же, я интерпретирую ситуацию по своему. Это мне кажется,  что у него шок. Потому как сама в нем пребывала. А лама может там мантру какую читал.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> А про сиддхи можно только в фантастических книжках прочитать. А опрос проводился даже на этом форуме и безрезультатно —никто из присутствующих не видел воочию сиддхи, описанных в фантастических книжках. Отсюда и все сомнения.


 Ну почему же. В 2000 году все присутствующие (около тысячи человек) на ретрите Намкая Норбу Римпоче по Владивостоке видели, как он прекратил тайфун. К Римпоче подошли ученики и попросили это сделать, так как палатки проживающих на пляже были повалены и жить было негде. Поэтому учителям приходится это делать.

----------

Aion (22.07.2013), Neroli (22.07.2013), Pema Sonam (28.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013), Эделизи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Так этот лама, кстати, очень против сиддх.


Он публично в этом признавался?

----------


## Вантус

> Ну почему же. В 2000 году все присутствующие (около тысячи человек) на ретрите Намкая Норбу Римпоче по Владивостоке видели, как он прекратил тайфун. К Римпоче подошли ученики и попросили это сделать, так как палатки проживающих на пляже были повалены и жить было негде. Поэтому учителям приходится это делать.


А может тайфун сам прекратился? Такое бывает, знаете ли.

----------

Neroli (22.07.2013), Sadhak (22.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013), Нико (22.07.2013), Ондрий (22.07.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Он публично в этом признавался?


Неверно выразилась, простите. Уже отредактировала сообщение выше.

----------


## Иван Денисов

Закончившись через пару часов, как начался? Нет, не бывает. Местные жители это подтвердили. Тайфун длится не менее трёх дней.

----------

Кузьмич (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну почему же. В 2000 году все присутствующие (около тысячи человек) на ретрите Намкая Норбу Римпоче по Владивостоке видели, как он прекратил тайфун. К Римпоче подошли ученики и попросили это сделать, так как палатки проживающих на пляже были повалены и жить было негде. Поэтому учителям приходится это делать.


Спасибо.

----------

Иван Денисов (22.07.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так этот лама, кстати, очень против всяких экзальтаций. Может, специально он ничего не нагонял. 
> И вообще, ламы тоже люди. Не надо их сакрализировать. 
> Опять же, я интерпретирую ситуацию по своему. Это мне кажется,  что у него шок. Потому как сама в нем пребывала. А лама может там мантру какую читал.


Так ведь если вы сами интерпретируете ситуацию по своему, так может это вам показалось, что это у него сиддхи.  :Wink: 
Вот так вот, мысль порождает сомнение, а сомнение - порождает ересь)

Я вот вчера в шаматхе узрел кой-что, так специально потом видео телефоном снимал, дабы убедиться, что это всё порождения моего ума.
Проблема в том, что видео - тоже порождение моего ума.

----------

Эделизи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Так ведь если вы сами интерпретируете ситуацию по своему, так может это вам показалось, что это у него сиддхи. 
> Вот так вот, мысль порождает сомнение, а сомнение - порождает ересь)
> 
> Я вот вчера в шаматхе узрел кой-что, так специально потом видео телефоном снимал, дабы убедиться, что это всё порождения моего ума.
> Проблема в том, что видео - тоже порождение моего ума.


Да все иллюзии  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не. Америку можно посмотреть по телевизору или на худой конец расспросить надёжных людей, которые там бывали. А про сиддхи можно только в фантастических книжках прочитать. А опрос проводился даже на этом форуме и безрезультатно —никто из присутствующих не видел воочию сиддхи, описанных в фантастических книжках. Отсюда и все сомнения.


В коренных текстах описано достижение всяких сиддхи. Говорил на эту тему с тибетским ламой и он говорит, что то, что в коренных текстах говорится про сиддхи, это подтверждает их существование, поскольку буддисты верят в канон. На такой-то ступени такие-то сиддхи, у бодхисаттвы такого-то бхуми появляются такие-то сиддхи и т.д. Он говорил, что в 12-13 веке было очень много махасиддхов в Тибете, но сейчас очень мало людей с сиддхами, но они есть. Допустим, мы не видели исторического Будду, Гуру ринпоче, Ламу Цонкапу, которые обладали сиддхами, но это не говорит о том, что их самих не было и сиддх которыми они обладали тоже нет. Вопрос видения как опоры для подтверждения существования чего-либо очень слабый. До появления телевизора или людей, которые там были сами и что-то могли рассказать, если кто не видел Америку, это не становится причиной говорить, что ее нет в природе. До открытия Америки допустим.

----------


## Sadhak

> Ну почему же. В 2000 году все присутствующие (около тысячи человек) на ретрите Намкая Норбу Римпоче по Владивостоке видели, как он прекратил тайфун. К Римпоче подошли ученики и попросили это сделать, так как палатки проживающих на пляже были повалены и жить было негде. Поэтому учителям приходится это делать.


У нас каждую радугу во время ретрита точно так же четко соотносят с присутствием учителя. Или ясное небо и солнышко. Или пасмурное небе без солнышка. Что угодно, было бы желание. 
Ну, вот подумайте, если бы ринпоче мог публично, вот так влегкую, разогнать тайфун по довольно ничтожному поводу, то отчего у нас вообще тайфуны все еще случаются, убивая множество людей и причиняя ужасные страдания? Ринпоче ленится?

----------

Neroli (22.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> У нас каждую радугу во время ретрита точно так же четко соотносят с присутствием учителя. Или ясное небо и солнышко. Или пасмурное небе без солнышка. Что угодно, было бы желание. 
> Ну, вот подумайте, если бы ринпоче мог публично, вот так влегкую, разогнать тайфун по довольно ничтожному поводу, то отчего у нас вообще тайфуны все еще случаются, убивая множество людей и причиняя ужасные страдания? Ринпоче ленится?


Это не ничтожный случай. Это случай, когда была угроза его ученикам. Не так много людей, практикующих буддизм, и Дзогчен, в частности. 
Что касается страданий живых существ, то это вопросы к их карме. Тут даже Будда бессилен.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> "интеграция с элементами и возвращение их в изначальное состояние"


При устойчивом ригпа не проблема интегрировать.

----------

Иван Денисов (22.07.2013)

----------


## Alex

> "интеграция с элементами и возвращение их в изначальное состояние"


1) А может кто-нибудь объяснить, что это такое?
2) Ринпоче сам клал палец в огонь?

Просто интересно.

----------


## Sadhak

> Это не ничтожный случай. Это случай, когда была угроза его ученикам. Не так много людей, практикующих буддизм, и Дзогчен, в частности. 
>  Что касается страданий живых существ, то это вопросы к их карме. Тут даже Будда бессилен.


Понятно. Угроза бессонной ночи им угрожала без палаток? И этот же вопрос кармы их тут уже, как прочих живых существ уже не касался?
Да, нет, вопроса-то и нет. Намоленный "собачий зуб" отлично работает.



> При устойчивом ригпа не проблема интегрировать.


Вы можете рассказать нам как именно "устойчивое ригпа" связана с возможностью "интеграции"? Ну, хоть какую-то логическую связь вывести?

----------

Вантус (22.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013), Ондрий (22.07.2013), Эделизи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это не ничтожный случай. Это случай, когда была угроза его ученикам. Не так много людей, практикующих буддизм, и Дзогчен, в частности. 
> Что касается страданий живых существ, то это вопросы к их карме. Тут даже Будда бессилен.


т.е. разогнать тайфун для своих учеников - это не карма, а других огородить - это извините, это у них карма такая)))

верующие какие только эпициклы не придумают, дабы сохранить веру, что земля плоская и стоит в центре мироздания.


----
З.Ы. когда еду по дорогам и вижу двойные радуги (а это довольно частое явление, если не сидеть сиднем на попе в городе), то вытягиваю шею, озираясь - где там по кустам засели партизаны-иогины.

----------

Ittosai (23.07.2013), Вантус (22.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013)

----------


## Alex

Я однажды вообще двойное солнце видел. Нет, не по накурке.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я однажды вообще двойное солнце видел. Нет, не по накурке.


Верю. А я несколько лун. Это называется гало или миражи. Редкое атмосферное явление. Пары воды которые существуют всегда и не только в виде тучи могут резко замерзнуть перейдя в зону пониженной темп. от сильного вертикального движения возд.масс. Они замерзают и получается взвесь микрокристалликов льда. Работают как большая призма. Двойные концентрические радуги вокруг солнца на полностью чистом небе - это как раз чистой воды гало.

----------

Alex (22.07.2013), Вантус (22.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

В последнее время гало всё чаще наблюдаю.

----------

Нико (22.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Упавшая радуга. Особо мощный ламский дестант!
F/11.3, ISO 100, 1/250.
Вложение 14105

----------

Neroli (22.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Понятно. Угроза бессонной ночи им угрожала без палаток? И этот же вопрос кармы их тут уже, как прочих живых существ уже не касался?


Если что, то принявшие прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях, защищаются этими Драгоценностями.




> Вы можете рассказать нам как именно "устойчивое ригпа" связана с возможностью "интеграции"? Ну, хоть какую-то логическую связь вывести?


Какую вам логическую связь? Это вобще-то колесница Ати и есть - узнавание изначального состояния и интеграция всех проявлений в собственном измерении с этим изначальным состоянием.

----------

Иван Денисов (22.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Я однажды вообще двойное солнце видел. Нет, не по накурке.


Бывает...

----------


## Sadhak

> узнавание изначального состояния и интеграция всех проявлений в собственном измерении с этим изначальным состоянием


"Ничего не исправляя" - Вам ничего не говорит? Вот мне и хочется узнать, как "неисправление" должно как-то порождать все эти диковинные спецэффекты? Не удержались, поправили что-то? "Интеграцию" Вы понимаете как действие которое все вот эти "паленые пальцы" и "разгон тайфунов" и демонстрирует?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> "Ничего не исправляя" - Вам ничего не говорит? Вот мне и хочется узнать, как "неисправление" должно как-то порождать все эти диковинные спецэффекты? Не удержались, поправили что-то?


 :Facepalm:  вы ознакомьтесь хоть с какими-то базовыми вещами пожалуйста, если хотите на тему Ати разговор вести... а не со знанием про четвертое посвящение.. 



> "Интеграцию" Вы понимаете как действие которое все вот эти "паленые пальцы" и "разгон тайфунов" и демонстрирует?


 А что демонстрирует практик, полностью реализовавший(в реализацию включено четвертое посвящение) йидама, проявляя активности?

----------

Иван Денисов (22.07.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> вы ознакомьтесь хоть с какими-то базовыми вещами пожалуйста,


Очень популярный способ уйти от ответа в облаке дыма.



> А что демонстрирует практик, полностью реализовавший(в реализацию включено четвертое посвящение) йидама, проявляя активности?


 Да, хоть двадцать четвертое, Вы про что сейчас опять? Как Вы связываете ригпу со всеми этим чудесными вещами - вот это можете прояснить? Каков механизм, причинная связь, логическая цепочка, а? Ригпа без этих всех вещей обойтись не может или они ее определяют как-то? Вы вообще понимаете о чем я или дальше популярной мифологии и вечерних ретритных баек про радуги суть увидеть не можете?

----------

Эделизи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Понимаете, если у практикующего происходит интеграция с первоэлементами, что для него не проблема не сгореть в огне. Для Вас, практикующего Чоклинг Терсар, должен быть понятен пример с Падмасамбхавой, которого не смогли сжечь в огне. В противном случае, если Вас это удивляет или отторгает, то это не Чоклинг Терсар.
С точки зрения Дзогчен это не чудеса, а знание реальности как она есть. То, что Вами воспринимается как чудеса, чудесами у практикующих Дзогчен не является, поскольку объясняется в учении каждый раз, во всех текстах, на всех ретритах и тренингах Санти Маха Сангхи. Однако в других школах это не так, поскольку их воззрение этого не допускает.
Поэтому меня не удивляет, что Намкай Норбу Римпоче живёт сообразно учению, которому он учит. Это подтверждает его репутацию как практика и учителя. А учит он Дзогчену и ничему другому.

А на вопрос: "А что демонстрирует практик, полностью реализовавший (в реализацию включено четвертое посвящение) йидама, проявляя активности?" всё же хотелось услышать ответ.

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (22.07.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Понятно. Угроза бессонной ночи им угрожала без палаток?


Во избежание дальнейших спекуляций про "всего-лишь бессонные ночи" отвечу более подробно. При тайфуне резко упала температура воздуха, под проливным дождём промокло всё даже в самых крутых палатках, грунт под ними расползался из-за сильного потока воды по земле, дул шквальный ветер, срывающий с сопок огромные валуны. Люди остались без еды и крыши над головой. Надетая на себя одежда не согревала, т.к. была мокра насквозь и  высушить её было негде, да и невозможно. Простудились дети.

----------


## Ондрий

и что?

----------


## Иван Денисов

И учитель Дзогчена сделал то, что должен был сделать учитель Дзогчена. А выше я уже написал, что это может несогласовываться с традициями сарма.

----------


## Ондрий

и вышеописанные душещипательные истории о погодных ужасах есть доказательство усмирения тайфуна? (а таскать детей на "ритриты" вообще идиотство т.н. родителей)

----------

Наталья (23.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А на вопрос: "А что демонстрирует практик, полностью реализовавший (в реализацию включено четвертое посвящение) йидама, проявляя активности?" всё же хотелось услышать ответ.


Ну стакан может смять, например.  :Cry:

----------


## Иван Денисов

Для присутствующих учеников, большинство из которых были местные жители, знакомые с собственной погодой — да. Это ведь пример не для доказывания кому-то. Кому и кобыла  невеста.

----------


## Ондрий

в переводе на русский - экзальтация, неадекватность.

----------


## Aion

> Ну стакан может смять, например.


А так может?  :Cool:

----------

Neroli (22.07.2013), Кузьмич (23.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Очень популярный способ уйти от ответа в облаке дыма.
>  Да, хоть двадцать четвертое, Вы про что сейчас опять?


Я про четвертое посвящение, которое есть "ничего не изменять", но активности что-то проявляются и "чудеса" воротят.

----------

Иван Денисов (22.07.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

И это четвёртое посвящение есть во всех школах сарма. Спросите у своих учителей, если не верите.

----------

Германн (24.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Для присутствующих учеников, большинство из которых были местные жители, знакомые с собственной погодой — да. Это ведь пример не для доказывания кому-то. Кому и кобыла  невеста.


А может, то был не тайфун? Вообще, как это ваш ринпоче смог так ловко нарушить физические законы, интересно? Чтоб усмирить тайфун, надо, например, что-то сделать с силой тяжести. 

От себя могу ответственно заявить - мне лично ринпоче и их мантры никак _не помогли_. Поэтому я в настоящий момент склонен их расценивать, главным образом, как обманщиков или слабоумных. Было бы прекрасно, если бы я ошибался и я обязательно доведу сведения о своей ошибке до окружающих, если получу их, конечно.

----------


## Neroli

> А так может?


Саша Грей, Саша Грей...Господа, втяните пузики, вот он - настоящий мужчина!  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (22.07.2013), Zom (22.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> От себя могу ответственно заявить - мне лично ринпоче и их мантры никак _не помогли_.


ты же должен быть в курсе, что на такие проблемы есть готовый кононiчный ответ - "очень очень плохая карма, что даже мантры не помогают". А будды, как известно, не смывают кармических проблем водой и т.п.. Если даже наланде не помогло, тибету не помогло, то что уж говорить про нас-болезных.

----------

Legba (22.07.2013), Вантус (22.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Понимаете, если у практикующего происходит интеграция с первоэлементами, что для него не проблема не сгореть в огне. Для Вас, практикующего Чоклинг Терсар, должен быть понятен пример с Падмасамбхавой, которого не смогли сжечь в огне. В противном случае, если Вас это удивляет или отторгает, то это не Чоклинг Терсар.


Я не отрицаю сиддхи, я говорю о том, что они никак не могут определять ригпа, обязательно сопровождать, служить знаком, критерием, необходимым условием и т.п. Как я понимаю, Ваш учитель говорит то же самое, ну вот про пример с тем же кристаллом. Вышеупомянутый "астрал" или "огнеустойчивость" и "тайфуно-разгоняние" по сути принципиально ничем друг от друга в этом не отличаются, хотя первое из них возможно результат болезни или недоразумения, а другие результат проявляющийся после долгой и успешной практики. Не туда смотрим, радужный спектр кристалла завораживает, больше ничего не видим. 



> А на вопрос: "А что демонстрирует практик, полностью реализовавший (в реализацию включено четвертое посвящение) йидама, проявляя активности?" всё же хотелось услышать ответ.


Вам найти в книжке прочитать? Это для Вас уже важно сейчас? Или это информация нужна чтобы еще больше нафантазировать и запутать себя еще больше? Я вот на "4 мыслях изменяющих ум" все еще работаю, для меня вот это актуально, представляете? Куда уж до "плодов четвертого посвящения"....

----------


## Ондрий

> Саша Грей, Саша Грей...Господа, втяните пузики, вот он - настоящий мужчина!


- Стетхэм так и не догадался, что играет в разных фильмах, а режиссеры постеснялись ему об том сказать (С)

----------

AndyZ (22.07.2013), Кузьмич (23.07.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Похожая история в плане отсутствия результата есть про будущего махасиддху, который выкинул четки в туалет, не дождавшись никаких результатов от многомиллионного начитывания одной мантры. Но он вроде, огорчался не на мантру и начитал он ее миллионы. В таких случаях действительно непонятно, что делать дальше, когда нет результата. Хорошо, тому йогину пришла та богиня, мантру которой он читал или дакиня и объяснила, что он еще мало ее прочитал и пусть мол он дальше читает.

----------


## Neroli

> - Стетхэм так и не догадался, что играет в разных фильмах, а режиссеры постеснялись ему об том сказать (С)


Наплевать, зато хорошенький  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

> Саша Грей, Саша Грей...Господа, втяните пузики, вот он - настоящий мужчина!


А вот это вопрос, по инету долго ходили упорные слухи, что он все же гей.

----------


## Neroli

> А вот это вопрос, по инету долго ходили упорные слухи, что он все же гей.


слушайте, не портите мне праздник, пожалуйста  :Frown:

----------

Aion (22.07.2013), Юй Кан (22.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> - Стетхэм так и не догадался, что играет в разных фильмах, а режиссеры постеснялись ему об том сказать (С)


Не стоит прогибаться под изменчивый мир...©

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я не отрицаю сиддхи, я говорю о том, что они никак не могут определять ригпа...


Нет какой-то "сиддхи огнеустойчивости", которая дается на 56-м лвле медитации, есть конкретное знание процесса как объединяться(интегрироваться) с элементами. И когда есть устойчивое ригпа, то есть такое знание, иначе это не ригпа.

----------

Иван Денисов (22.07.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> есть конкретное знание процесса как объединяться(интегрироваться) с элементами. И когда есть устойчивое ригпа, то есть такое знание, иначе это не ригпа


Сори, на этом закончу. Бестолку видимо.

----------

Эделизи (22.07.2013)

----------


## Светлана М.

Какой флудерский форум здесь, в сиддхи тема завернула  :Smilie:  Но это ничего, она себя уже исчерпала в первоначальном виде.

Как раз сегодня Ринпоче говорил про интеграцию на вебкасте. И мне показалось в тему, как он сказал: если вы научились интегрировать свое состояние на уровне ума, то можете научиться интегрировать и на уровне речи и тела. Элементы это, по-моему, как раз уровень тела, нет? То есть, оказывается, ум может быть в ригпа, а уровень тела не интегрирован и продолжает гореть в огне. Градации ригпа.

Это лишь мое понимание слов Ринпоче, на истину не претендую.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Сори, на этом закончу. Бестолку видимо.


Можно было закончить, когда поняли, что вы учитесь по-своему, и просто не имеете представления как и чему учаться другие. Хотя это круче конечно кичиться собственной "традиционностью", а остальные дурачки годами не изучают и все у них на уровне только "ретритных баек".

----------


## Вантус

> Саша Грей, Саша Грей...Господа, втяните пузики, вот он - настоящий мужчина!


У меня нет пузика, у меня кирпичики. Втянуть не могу, увы.

----------


## Neroli

> У меня нет пузика, у меня кирпичики. Втянуть не могу, увы.


А какого Вы роста?

----------


## Вантус

> А какого Вы роста?


1 м 82 см, насколько я помню.

----------


## Neroli

> 1 м 82 см, насколько я помню.


А чашку о голову сможете разгрохать?

----------


## Вантус

> А чашку о голову сможете разгрохать?


Чашку, даже бутылку - смогу, конечно. А зачем? Разве что народ повеселить.

----------


## Neroli

> Чашку, даже бутылку - смогу, конечно. А зачем? Разве что народ повеселить.


извините, что-то я увлеклась с вопросами. не надо бутылкой. все кирпичики.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> извините, что-то я увлеклась с вопросами. не надо бутылкой. все кирпичики.


Я, за исключением того времени, когда болею, как сейчас, беспрерывно ж занимаюсь спортом. Да и когда болею, тоже занимаюсь, но поменьше - на турничках там, брусьях и т.п. Единственно что - штанги и т.п. железки не использую, так как сетчатка глаз слабая, вдруг отслоится. Поэтому разбить об голову много чего могу, шапочку только надену. Бутылку предпочту разбивать полную, правда. Пустые бутылки умеют разбивать так только тру-ВДВшники.

----------

Neroli (22.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Я, за исключением того времени, когда болею, как сейчас, беспрерывно ж занимаюсь спортом. Да и когда болею, тоже занимаюсь, но поменьше - на турничках там, брусьях и т.п. Единственно что - штанги и т.п. железки не использую, так как сетчатка глаз слабая, вдруг отслоится. Поэтому разбить об голову много чего могу, шапочку только надену. Бутылку предпочту разбивать полную, правда. Пустые бутылки умеют разбивать так только тру-ВДВшники.


Супер. Наверное, вы тоже настоящий, как Стэтхем...  :Smilie: 

Вообще завидую людям, которым хватает терпения спортом заниматься.  :Frown:

----------


## Вантус

> Супер. Наверное, вы тоже настоящий, как Стэтхем...


Мне от того не было пользы, однако. Никакой, совершенно серьезно.

----------


## Neroli

> Мне от того не было пользы, однако. Никакой, совершенно серьезно.


А чего так обреченно то? Не все сразу, может еще будет?

----------


## Вантус

> А чего так обреченно то? Не все сразу, может еще будет?


Мне это представляется маловероятным. Чего б я не делал, люди подсознательно воспринимают меня второсортным, непригодным, хотя бы даже сознательно и уважали. Ну ладно, фиг с этим, давайте лучше о ригпах.

----------

Наталья (23.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


> Не. Америку можно посмотреть по телевизору или на худой конец расспросить надёжных людей, которые там бывали. А про сиддхи можно только в фантастических книжках прочитать. А опрос проводился даже на этом форуме и безрезультатно —никто из присутствующих не видел воочию сиддхи, описанных в фантастических книжках. Отсюда и все сомнения.


У меня , например, нет сомнений про сиддхи, не обобщайте :Smilie:  хотя лицезрения по телеку Америки и свидетельств авторитетных мне не достаточно, жду туда ехать, но вапще все страны одинаковы по сути, пасту там жрут или гамбургеры.

Про какие сиддхи тут - про малые, средние или большие?

----------

Aion (22.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Про какие сиддхи тут про малые, средние или большие?


Про сиддхи до пупа.  :Cool:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я, за исключением того времени, когда болею, как сейчас, беспрерывно ж занимаюсь спортом. Да и когда болею, тоже занимаюсь, но поменьше - на турничках там, брусьях и т.п. Единственно что - штанги и т.п. железки не использую, так как сетчатка глаз слабая, вдруг отслоится. Поэтому разбить об голову много чего могу, шапочку только надену. Бутылку предпочту разбивать полную, правда. Пустые бутылки умеют разбивать так только тру-ВДВшники.


А вы говорите, сиддхи никто не демонстрирует :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Про сиддхи до пупа.


Сверху или снизу?

----------

Aion (22.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013), Эделизи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Сверху или снизу?


Да пофиг, яб-юм же.

----------


## Neroli

А я сегодня демонстрировала сиддхи "как проехать десять раз мимо нужного поворота ни разу куда надо не свернуть". 
Не хватаюсь, просто картинка все время в голове всплывала, хочу показать:

----------

Pema Sonam (28.07.2013), Вантус (22.07.2013), Кузьмич (23.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Не смешно?

----------


## Вантус

> Не смешно?


Очень даже смешно.

----------


## Neroli

> Очень даже смешно.


 :Smilie:  Ну ладно, тогда пойду спать. Надо выспаться, завтра опять поеду пробовать. (Шутка)

----------


## Ашвария

> Какой флудерский форум здесь, в сиддхи тема завернула  Но это ничего, она себя уже исчерпала в первоначальном виде.
> 
> Как раз сегодня Ринпоче говорил про интеграцию на вебкасте. И мне показалось в тему, как он сказал: если вы научились интегрировать свое состояние на уровне ума, то можете научиться интегрировать и на уровне речи и тела. Элементы это, по-моему, как раз уровень тела, нет? То есть, оказывается, ум может быть в ригпа, а уровень тела не интегрирован и продолжает гореть в огне. Градации ригпа.
> 
> Это лишь мое понимание слов Ринпоче, на истину не претендую.


Точно.
Только в дополнение из моей традиции: развивается ещё и однонаправленность единства явления мысль-слово-действие, где йога есть в первую очередь контроль ума.
Попросту говоря, это практика такая: ум контролируется в однонаправленности стремления, говорит практик то что думает, а делает что говорит, а не так: одно подумал, другое сказал, а по-третьему поступил: такое разобщает и с элементами, и со стихиями, и не только.
И ещё важное общее в традициях: проявление сиддхи - побочный эффект, а не самоцель. И тоже: демонстрировать сиддхи публично ради их демонстрации может быть признаком гордыни и считается так же неприлично как демонстрировать из ножен семейное национальное оружие посторонним людям без необходимости у горных кшатриев Непала. Буквально на просьбу такой демонстрации при отказе сравнивают с демонстрацией вторичного полового признака (в разговорной речи). И как без надобности кхункури из ножен не обнажают, так и сиддхи не демонстрируют. Или же все *смотрят сквозь*: не делают вид что не замечают, а не акцентируют внимания.

----------

Эделизи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Точно.
> Только в дополнение из моей традиции: развивается ещё и однонаправленность единства явления мысль-слово-действие, где йога есть в первую очередь контроль ума.
> Попросту говоря, это практика такая: ум контролируется в однонаправленности стремления, говорит практик то что думает, а делает что говорит, а не так: одно подумал, другое сказал, а по-третьему поступил: такое разобщает и с элементами, и со стихиями, и не только.


А данный йогин убийце расскажет, что ребенок в шкафу? или будет думать, как бы выбраться из этой ситуации и спасти ребенка, врать, что он один, и вести себя "прилично"? ничего у него с элементами там не расстроится, и со стихиями, и не только?

----------


## Ашвария

> А данный йогин убийце расскажет, что ребенок в шкафу? или будет думать, как бы выбраться из этой ситуации и спасти ребенка, врать, что он один, и вести себя "прилично"? ничего у него с элементами там не расстроится, и со стихиями, и не только?


Так не всё же говорит из того что думает.
И потом всё мирское относительно и обусловлено. И в силу развития контроля над мыслью, далее речью и действием, йог тем и отличается от другого человека, что способен, к примеру, доказать потенциальному (не состоявшемуся) убийце, что он, предположим, потенциальный (не состоявшийся) кассир Сидоров, да так, что тот даже не заметит. Это даже термин есть такой: сила убеждения, вот.
Когда на работе, которая не из наслаждательных, надо кого-то из места закрытого доступа отослать, всегда посылаю туда, куда реально человек конкретно может попасть. И это не сиддхи, а здравомыслие.
И потом согласно Вашей традиции: шкафа тоже нет.

----------

Эделизи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

*Пять нгонше*
Из книги Намкая Норбу Ринпоче "_Кристалл и путь света_", с. 153-157. 

По мере развития практики все мысли и ощущения, воспринимаемые всеми чувствами, самоосвобождаются. Иллюзия двойственности устраняется, и тогда благодаря объединению субъекта и объекта у практикующего могут проявиться пять нгонше, т. е. пять высших видов знания. Они — не самоцель, но возникают сами собой как следствие продвижения в практике. 

Первое из них — нгонше "глаз", зрения. Оно называется "мудрость зрения божеств", или "видение глазами божеств", поскольку обычно мы считаем божеств существами, чьи способности больше наших. Это означает, например, что у вас появляется способность видеть предметы независимо от расстояния. Можно видеть даже то, что для "обычного" зрения было бы закрыто другими предметами. 

Существует такая же способность слуха — "мудрость слуха", или "слышание ушами божеств". Независимо от расстояния можно слышать любые звуки — громкие, тихие, какие угодно. 

Третья способность — это "знание мыслей других существ", иными словами, способность читать чужие мысли. Человек слагается из тела, речи и ума. То, что он видит глазами — это физический облик, или тело, способность же слышать связана с речью, энергией, звуком. Тело и речь более конкретны, чем ум, и потому связанные с ними способности обрести гораздо легче. Очень трудно узнать, о чем думает другой человек, но может проявиться и такая способность. 

Есть довольно забавная история, свидетельствующая о ясности, которой обладал мой учитель Чангчуб Дордже. Как я уже говорил, Чангчуб Дордже занимался лечением больных, и когда он успешно вылечил одного состоятельного пациента, жившего на расстоянии нескольких дней пути, тот человек решил отблагодарить его, послав своего слугу с подарком. Слуга ехал верхом, везя подарок — перевязанный бечевкой сверток. В нем было много небольших пачек чая. Слуга ехал целый день. Остановившись на ночлег на расстоянии двух дней пути от дома Чангчуба Дордже, он решил, что Учитель не заметит отсутствия нескольких пачек чая. Достав нож, он вскрыл пакет и вытащил оттуда одну треть, а потом завернул оставшееся в новый пакет, поменьше, постаравшись придать ему вид нетронутого. 

Я был в доме Чангчуба Дордже как раз через два дня, когда Учитель вдруг ни с того ни с сего попросил свою жену приготовить еду для человека, который якобы должен вот-вот приехать. В общине Чангчуба Дордже все уже привыкли к происшествиям, которые во всяком другом месте показались бы странными, и потому жена без лишних слов стала делать то, о чем ее попросили. Ее муж распорядился, чтобы еда была подана по всем правилам, со всеми необходимыми тарелками и приборами, но наказал, чтобы не было ни одного ножа. Все это было тем более странно, что обычно гостю, если только он не был важной персоной, не подавали еду отдельно от всех. 

Когда, наконец, посланец прибыл, я внимательно наблюдал, что же произойдет. Он очень почтительно приветствовал Учителя, вручил ему сверток и передал благодарности от вылеченного хозяина. Чангчуб Дордже поблагодарил в ответ, отложил пакет в сторону; сказав, что откроет его после, и спросил посланца, не голоден ли он. Когда последний ответил утвердительно, ему подали приготовленную еду. Обед был несколько более обилен, чем обычно, и состоял из нескольких блюд, которые гость поглощал с аппетитом. Однако, дойдя до мясного блюда, он заметил, что на столе нет ножа, чтобы резать мясо. Только он начал было шарить в складках одежды, чтобы достать из ножен нож, как Учитель вперил в него свирепый взгляд и тихо сказал: "Напрасно, мой друг, ты ищешь там нож. Ты оставил его на камне у дороги две ночи назад, когда открывал им предназначенный для меня пакет и украл треть моего чая!" Наверное, вам понятно, почему никто из общины Чангчуба Дордже не лгал и не пытался прибегать к обману.

Четвертая способность, которая может проявиться на пути к реализации, — это знание жизни и смерти. Например, можно знать, когда человеку предстоит умереть, как это произойдет и где он переродится. В основе такого дара лежит развитие способности осознавать время до такой степени, что можно выйти за его пределы. Вам становятся ведомы все вторичные причины, связанные с другим человеком. Вторичные причины, которые проявляются после смерти человека, на самом деле присутствуют в любой момент, и потому их можно предсказать. 

Иллюстрацией такой способности служит другая история, тоже о слуге, который прибыл к Чангчубу Дордже в качестве посланца. Этого человека также послал его хозяин, который жил на расстоянии нескольких дней пути от дома Учителя. Он просил лекарство для своей тяжелобольной дочери. Однако Чангчуб Дордже сказал, что лекарство не нужно, потому что девушка умерла сразу после того, как посланец отправился в путь, — а таких сведений Чангчуб Дордже никак не мог получить ниоткуда, кроме как из своей ясности. Посланный не знал, верить этому или нет, и, взяв лекарство, поспешил в обратный путь, дабы, если девушка жива, хозяину не в чем было его упрекнуть. Но когда он вернулся домой, оказалось, что дочь хозяина действительно умерла в то самое время, которое назвал Чангчуб Дордже. 

Пятая способность называется "истинное знание (мудрость) чудотворства", и это не просто интеллектуальное понимание, а подлинная конкретная способность творить чудеса. Когда вы вышли за пределы всех ограничений, подобная деятельность становится скорее естественной, чем сверхъестественной. Обычно думают, что чудеса — это действия, совершаемые над предметами, которые кажутся нам внешними, и которые при этом каким-то образом изменяются. Но поскольку разделение реальности на внутреннюю и внешнюю есть иллюзия, то, преодолев эту иллюзию, можно выйти за пределы обычного, как это сделал великий йог Миларэпа, когда укрылся от снежной бури, забравшись в обыкновенный рог яка, лежавший на земле. Предание гласит, что ни рог яка не стал больше, ни Миларэпа — меньше. Другой пример проникновения в сущность реальности, запредельной по отношению к нашим обычным ограничениям, можно извлечь из высказывания Будды о том, что в одном атоме столько же будд, сколько во всей вселенной атомов. Мы не в состоянии постичь смысл этого высказывания, опираясь на свои обычные умственные представления, и потому называем такие вещи сверхъестественными, но реальность именно такова, — просто мы не привыкли видеть ее такой, как она есть. Когда человек по-настоящему обретает способность проникать в то, что есть, это называется "истинной мудростью чудотворства". 

Так могут проявляться признаки продвижения по Пути, хотя и необязательно в строго определенном порядке.

----------

Pema Sonam (28.07.2013), Ашвария (23.07.2013), Германн (24.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> *Пять нгонше*
> Из книги Намкая Норбу Ринпоче "_Кристалл и путь света_", с. 153-157. 
> 
> По мере развития практики все мысли и ощущения, воспринимаемые всеми чувствами, самоосвобождаются. Иллюзия двойственности устраняется, и тогда благодаря объединению субъекта и объекта у практикующего могут проявиться пять нгонше, т. е. пять высших видов знания. Они — не самоцель, но возникают сами собой как следствие продвижения в практике.


Ох уж эти сказочки! Ох уж эти сказочники!

----------


## Вантус

Я таких побасенок много знаю. Например:



> Во времена царствования в Византии императора Андроника II (1282-1328 гг.) Архангелы Михаил и Гавриил чудотворным образом помогли отцам Дохиарского монастыря, явив им источник воды. Несколько веков в монастыре не было питьевой воды. Она поступала в обитель по узким желобам, тянувшимся более трех миль. Вода сильно загрязнялась, что приводило к возникновению среди монахов большого числа заболеваний. Братия собралась и решила во избежание загрязнения воды, прорыть ров и установить трубы. Работы были поручены монаху Феодулу, который решил приступить к исполнению задания сразу же на следующий день.
> 
> Ночью отцу Феодулу во сне явились Архангелы Михаил и Гавриил, обратившиеся к нему со словами:
> 
> - Зачем вы утруждаете себя даром? Знай, что в монастыре есть вода.
> 
> Феодул поднялся и спросил:
> 
> - Прошу вас, покажите мне, где она?
> ...

----------

Наталья (23.07.2013), Ондрий (23.07.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Ох уж эти сказочки! Ох уж эти сказочники!


Ну, надо признать, это вполне себе сутрическая индийская сказка.
А не тибетская народная, как можно было бы подумать.
Предполагается, что оные способности всяко должны развиться у того, кто достиг Пути Соединения.
Что означает, кстати, что у любого тулку (сиречь Нирманакайи Будды) они уж всяко есть))

----------

Neroli (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

А вот исламские чудеса:



> И когда приблизился месяц Рамазан, на теле стали появляться более сложные надписи.
> 
> Имам увидел это воочию и начал вести хронологию надписей и рассказывать о смысле написанного.
> 
> Первая надпись, означавшая «благословенный раб», появилась за десять дней до Рамазана (14 августа), и в вечер на Рамазан, за двадцать минут до наступления времени ночного намаза (21 сентября) на лбу появилась надпись «Аллах».
> 
> В первый день Рамазана (согласно официальной версии ДУМД) ребёнок ничего не ел и не пил.
> 
> Его бабушка Зулайхат рассказывает, что они пытались впихивать еду ему в рот, но он всё выплевывал.
> ...

----------

Legba (23.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013), Ондрий (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Я таких побасенок много знаю.

----------


## Вантус

Так вот, в чем разница между баснями Намкхая Норбу, баснями православных и баснями исламских попов? Они равно ни чем не подтверждены и все претендуют на то, что истина принадлежит излагающему басню. Пусть уж Намкхай Норбу честно явит свои сиддхи - заставит цамто там полетать, или скажет, о чем я думаю, или когда мой дедушка помер, или уж честно признает, что никаких сиддхи у него нет. Иначе он становится где-то в хвост длинной очереди попов разных вер, вещающих про всяческие чудеса.

----------

Ittosai (23.07.2013), Денис Евгеньев (23.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013), Поляков (23.07.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Вот скажите, дорогие мои. Эта тема Дзогчена. Человек пришёл спросить именно сюда, а не в тему традиций "скелеты", или "вуду", или "индуизм". Чего вы так все возбудились?
Истинное чудо я вижу в том, что никого из вас модератор Дзогчена из темы не вычистил, и никого не забанил за неподобающее поведение на религиозном форуме.

----------

Германн (24.07.2013), Кузьмич (23.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Вот скажите, дорогие мои. Эта тема Дзогчена. Человек пришёл спросить именно сюда, а не в тему традиций "скелеты", или "вуду", или "индуизм". Чего вы так все возбудились?
> Истинное чудо я вижу в том, что никого из вас модератор Дзогчена из темы не вычистил, и никого не забанил за неподобающее поведение на религиозном форуме.


А как же наше поведение нарушает что-либо? Во-первых, у Намкхая Норбу монополии на дзогчен нет. Это один из очень многих дзогченовских учителей и сомнение в правдивости его слов даже никак не умаляет дзогчен. Нигде в правилах форума нет того, что Намкхай Норбу непогрешим и богоравен. Оскорблений, грубой речи мы не допускаем.
Вы, со своей стороны, на все вопросы отвечали общими словами о "ясности", "обусловленности", "интеграции" и т.п., не трудясь даже пояснить, что именно они означают. Поэтому мы решили разобраться самостоятельно.

----------


## Иван Денисов

С 2003 года пора уже со всеми этими вещами разобраться. Не так всё это и сложно.

----------

Германн (24.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> С 2003 года пора уже со всеми этими вещами разобраться. Не так всё это и сложно.


Да, я вполне разобрался. Это - сплошной метод Аристотеля.



> Метод Аристотеля - как можно объяснить что-то, используя неопределенные понятия.
> При этом создается иллюзия понимания, но на самом деле, стоит только попросить объяснить суть объяснения и возникает все та же неизвестность.

----------

Ittosai (23.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013), Ондрий (23.07.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Наверное, это не так. Раз ваша реализация метода Аристотеля заставляет кому-то что-то доказывать. Это говорит о неполноте или дефекте метода.

----------


## Вантус

Хорошо, если это не так, задам вам элементарный вопрос. Что такое "элемент огня" с которым надо интегрироваться для избежания ожога руки? Пламя свечи - это известная вещь:



> Обычное пламя, которое мы наблюдаем при горении свечи, пламя зажигалки или спички, представляет собой поток раскалённых газов, вытянутый вертикально за счёт силы Архимеда (горячие газы стремятся подниматься вверх).


Так вот, с чем надо интегрироваться - с молекулами газов, с силой Архимеда, с фотонами, испускаемыми атомами, входящими в состав молекул газов? Каким образом необходимо интегрироваться, скажем, с силой Архимеда? Или "элемент огня" - это нечто отличное от вышеописанного, тогда, все же, что это?

----------

Наталья (23.07.2013), Ондрий (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Иллюзия двойственности устраняется, и тогда благодаря объединению субъекта и объекта у практикующего *могут* проявиться пять нгонше...
> так *могут* проявляться признаки продвижения по Пути, хотя и необязательно в строго определенном порядке


Иван, Вы понимаете отличие слова "могут" от выражения "если сиддх нет, то этот не ригпа"? Тут крамола не в том, есть ли сиддхи вообще и кто, когда и как их проявляет. А в том, снова повторюсь, если трудно доходит, что к этим сиддхам железно цепляете ригпа, да еще и делая их ее критерием и условием, т.е. абсолютно не понимая сути и видимо аж с 2002г когда там тайфуны гоняли.

----------


## Legba

Вантус, Вы, мне кажется, это все рассматривается в Вайбхашике-Саутрантике, что такое все эти "элементы".
Впрочем, послушаем Ивана Денисова, который наверняка в вопросе разобрался (с 2006го года то!).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, Вы, мне кажется, это все рассматривается в Вайбхашике-Саутрантике, что такое все эти "элементы".


Ну да, это средневековый индийский натурфилософский хлам (практически тождественный аналогичному древних греков, схоластов и т.п.), это понятно. Но хлам - он на то и хлам, что практически не пригоден.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Иван, Вы понимаете отличие слова "могут" от выражения "если сиддх нет, то этот не ригпа"? Тут крамола не в том, есть ли сиддхи вообще и кто, когда и как их проявляет. А в том, снова повторюсь, если трудно доходит, что к этим сиддхам железно цепляете ригпа, да еще и делая их ее критерием и условием, т.е. абсолютно не понимая сути и видимо аж с 2002г когда там тайфуны гоняли.


Умение нормально читать замечательная мирская сиддха -



> Они — не самоцель, но *возникают сами собой как следствие* продвижения в практике.

----------


## Sadhak

> Умение нормально читать замечательная мирская сиддха


Умение минимально думать еще более полезно. "Могут" не противоречит "возникают сами собой". Могут быть, могут нет, но ригпа этим отсутствием или наличием никак не обуславливают и не определяют.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Ну да, это средневековый индийский натурфилософский хлам (практически тождественный аналогичному древних греков, схоластов и т.п.), это понятно. Но хлам - он на то и хлам, что практически не пригоден.


Да всё хлам. Только мастера с ним умеют работать. Им не нужно ничего спрашивать и доказывать про потоки раскалённых газов. Если у вас это не работает, это не значит, что этого никто не может делать.

----------


## Legba

> Ну да, это средневековый индийский натурфилософский хлам (практически тождественный аналогичному древних греков, схоластов и т.п.), это понятно. Но хлам - он на то и хлам, что практически не пригоден.


Ну а чо сразу хлам-то? Для своего времени - возможно наиболее прогрессивный вариант.
А учитывая, что это все *исключительно* умозрительная модель - вообще очень неплохо.
Более того. Полагаю, минимум у 80% населения земного шара примерно такое представление о природе вещей и до сих пор.
В лучшем случае))

----------

Alex (23.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Да всё хлам. Только мастера с ним умеют работать. Им не нужно ничего спрашивать и доказывать про потоки раскалённых газов. Если у вас это не работает, это не значит, что этого никто не может делать.


Иван, смотрите, что получается. Вас спрашивают - "что такое элемент огня?". На что Вы отвечаете... "Мастера с ним умеют работать!"
Например на вопрос - "что такое нивелир?" такой ответ наверняка показался бы Вам нелепым. А вот с "элементом огня" - ничо, нормуль. 

Далее. Разберем тезис "мастера с ним умеют работать". В действительности, кроме историй относящихся к 10-14 веку нашей эры, и носящих, мягко говоря, мифологический характер - никаких подтверждений тому нет. Сорри - никто из известных мне Учителей (возможно, мне не повезло) ничего подобного не демонстрировал. Более того. Абсолютное большинство Учителей не демонстрируют даже нормального состояния здоровья (что тоже, казалось бы, должно свидетельствовать об интеграции с элементами).

Короче, как говорится, "виртуально у нас 3000$, а реально..." )))

----------

Вантус (23.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Legba, я понятия не имею, как ответить на вопросы так, чтобы ответы вас удовлетворили. Я не знаю, почему вам не встречаются учителя не в книжках с историями по 13-14 веку. Поэтому на этот вопрос и не ответил. 
Однако, удивительный для меня лично факт: среди практикующих Дзогчен очень много не гуманитариев, которых можно "дурить элементом огня", а физиков (привет, Берхин и Дудко), математиков (фамилии их вам ничего не скажут), химиков (минимум двоих знаю) и пр. Может спросите у Берхина, например. Он тут, бывало, появляется.

----------


## Legba

> Legba, я понятия не имею, как ответить на вопросы так, чтобы ответы вас удовлетворили.


Вы пока даже не попытались ответить на вопрос, что такое "элемент огня".
ОК, я приведу ответ, который меня лично вполне устроил (Вантуса, скорее всего, нет).
Вы, конечно же, все это знаете))

Five elements (Tib. jungwa nga; Wyl. 'byung ba lnga) — the outer elements that constitute all matter. They are:
earth (Skt. pṛthivī; Wyl. sa)
water (Skt. ab; Wyl. chu)
*fire (Skt. tejas; Wyl. me)*
air (or wind) (Skt. vāyu; Wyl. rlung) and
space (Skt. ākāśa; nam mkha')
*These outer elements interact with the inner elements within our own physical body, and the potential and quality of these five elements also exist within our mind.*
*Mind’s ability to serve* as the ground for all experience is the quality of earth; its continuity and adaptability is water; *its clarity and capacity to perceive is fire*; its continuous movement is air; and its unlimited emptiness is space.

Вот - прекрасно написано, без лишней зауми))





> Я не знаю, почему вам не встречаются учителя не в книжках с историями по 13-14 веку. Поэтому на этот вопрос и не ответил.


Иван, скажите пожалуйста - честно и прилюдно. Вот *лично Вы* наблюдали вот эту самую интеграцию с элементами в буквальном смысле? Не горение в огне и т.п. Очень простой вопрос. Можно ответить "да" или "нет", оба ответа меня вполне устроят.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Да, опыт и переживание этого есть.

----------


## Legba

> Однако, удивительный для меня лично факт: среди практикующих Дзогчен очень много не гуманитариев, которых можно "дурить элементом огня", а физиков (привет, Берхин и Дудко), математиков (фамилии их вам ничего не скажут), химиков (минимум двоих знаю) и пр. Может спросите у Берхина, например. Он тут, бывало, появляется.


Вот тут как-раз ничего удивительного. Гуманитарии лучше знакомы с историей философии. И прекрасно знают, что все эти "элементы огня" были и у греков (причем несколько раньше). Они также знают, что схоластика Нагарджуны ничуть не более затейлива, чем схоластика Фомы Аквинского... и т.д. А вот физики-математики, как раз, могут удивиться - "Как же так, как они могли до такого-то додуматься в древней-то Индии?! Это ж прям суперструны какие-то! Не иначе - великое откровение"))




> Да, опыт и переживание этого есть.


У Вас есть "опыт и переживание" того, что некий Учитель не горел в огне? ОК.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Чукча приехал из Москвы и рассказывает:
- Однако, апельсины ел! Вкус - прямо как...
- Тюленя?
- Нет...
- Оленя?
-Как рыбка?
-Нет, вкусно. Еще вкуснее....
-А как вкусно?
- Это как .... трахаться.

PS. Получив любой из вас подобный опыт вы точно будете знать, что это такое. Однако объяснить никому не сможете. Даже Будда этого сделать не мог, а советовал постигать всё на собственном опыте.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну а чо сразу хлам-то? Для своего времени - возможно наиболее прогрессивный вариант.
> А учитывая, что это все *исключительно* умозрительная модель - вообще очень неплохо.
> Более того. Полагаю, минимум у 80% населения земного шара примерно такое представление о природе вещей и до сих пор.
> В лучшем случае))


иметь-то они имеют. Вот только какой с этого толк? Был бы толк хотя бы если бы эта средневековая "теория" могла быть прямо показана как работоспособная, даже если она предлагает ложную модель, как с эпициклами (эпициклы хоть и были полностью ошибочными, но могли несколько приближенно давать прогноз и описывать наблюдения). А то выходит как с теорией средневековых гуморов - все о них говорят, никто не видел и пациенты дохнут.

----------


## Legba

> Получив любой из вас подобный опыт вы точно будете знать, что это такое. Однако объяснить никому не сможете. Даже Будда этого сделать не мог, а советовал постигать всё на собственном опыте.


Иван, Вы точно поняли, в чем состоял вопрос? Напоминаю:




> Вот лично Вы наблюдали вот эту самую интеграцию с элементами в буквальном смысле? *Не горение в огне и т.п.*


Ответ да подразумевает что:
1. Вы лично видели, как некто (например Учитель) не горел в огне.
2. Вы сами не горели в огне.

Судя по высокопарному слогу, типа "подобный опыт" Вы имеете ввиду нечто иное.
Опыт того, что бывает, когда обжигаешься  - есть, вероятно, у всех.
Опыт того, что сунул руку в огонь и не обжегся - довольно просто представить, как на себе, так и на другом.

Мы говорим об одном и том же? Или Вы о чем-то своем, волшебном?))

----------

Наталья (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Legba

> иметь-то они имеют. Вот только какой с этого толк? Был бы толк хотя бы если бы эта средневековая "теория" могла быть прямо показана как работоспособная, даже если она предлагает ложную модель, как с эпициклами (эпициклы хоть и были полностью ошибочными, но могли несколько приближенно давать прогноз и описывать наблюдения). А то выходит как с теорией средневековых гуморов - все о них говорят, никто не видел и пациенты дохнут.


А какой Вы хотите "толк" от *средневековой* натурфилософии? :EEK!: 
Читайте современных физиков - коли хотите *актуальную* картину мира.
Читайте современных философов - коли хотите знать, что *ноньче* в гносеологии деется.
А коли хотите знать - как оно у буддистов, читайте буддистов.
Я это себе так разумею. 
А то эдак можно начать жаловаться, что края континента Джамбудвипа, омываемого морями наслаждения, чо-то никак не найти))

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.07.2013), Кузьмич (23.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А какой Вы хотите "толк" от *средневековой* натурфилософии?
> Читайте современных физиков - коли хотите *актуальную* картину мира.


Как это - какой? Мы что обсуждаем, надеюсь вы помните - теоретические модели описывающие те или иные явления. Физиков я читал и читаю, спасибо. Образование и профессия "вынуждают" это делать до сих пор.

К средневековой натурфилософии вопросов бы не возникало, если бы эти средневековые "натурфилософы" не читали бы платные (или условно бесплатные) лекции _современным_ слушателям. (я сейчас не имею ввиду конкретных лекторов, а всех)




> Читайте современных философов - коли хотите знать, что *ноньче* в гносеологии деется.
> А коли хотите знать - как оно у буддистов, читайте буддистов.


Как оно у ёжиков - не интересно до той поры, пока ёжики не начинают утверждать то, что не укладывается в наблюдаемую картину мира. Если бы "ваш" (кавычки не случайны, он так же и "мой") буддизм оставался бы в рамках прикольных психологических экспериментов - данивопрос. Но адепты, начиная залезать в область моделирования физических явлений, вводя теории о "первоэлементах", и, самое важное(!), декларируя ее *работоспособность* (допустим), даже при всем своем несовпадении с наблюдениями (ну пусть), должны иметь какие-то доказательства, т.к. это уже не область субъективных психоопытов, а вполне себе явления из области прямо-наблюдаемого. (по простому - за базар отвечать надо). И иметь мужество или знания ответить на "неудобные" вопросы. Дурить пастухов можно довольно долго. Но сейчас не те времена.

Обращу ваше внимание, что Писания широко набиты историями про то, что и обычные люди были свидетелями всяких чудес. Это я особо упомянул, дабы отсечь расхожие дисклеймеры-отмазы о том, что сиддхи могут видеть только "достойные" или имеющие "чакчухдева", божественные глаза и т.д. как результаты практики.




> Я это себе так разумею. 
> А то эдак можно начать жаловаться, что края континента Джамбудвипа, омываемого морями наслаждения, чо-то никак не найти))


Жаловаться? Кому? В буддийский партком? А может проще поступить *для начала*? Как ЕСДЛ, например, который эту теорию про края джамбудвипы публично предал остракизму. А это дает большую пищу для размышлений.. например об адкватности Внешнего Калачакры и т.д. ну там много всего повылазит, мало не покажется.

Основной посыл спича - давая некую теорию, не очень корректно сливать ее в область "а вот у нас так, и это только ваши проблемы, если не верите".

----------


## Legba

2Ондрий.
Ну опять таки... Механизм "ответа за базар" тоже средневековый, ютуба не подразумевающий.
Раньше вроде работало... Прям ведь вот совсем недавно - работало, еще в начале ХХ.))
А тут вдруг - доказательства им подавай))
Вот, к примеру Иван Денисов - все видел. Сказать что, не может - про чукчу рассказывает.
Но - видел.
Ибо веру имеет!))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> 2Ондрий.
> Ну опять таки... Механизм "ответа за базар" тоже средневековый, ютуба не подразумевающий.
> Раньше вроде работало... Прям ведь вот совсем недавно - работало, еще в начале ХХ.))
> А тут вдруг - доказательства им подавай))
> Вот, к примеру Иван Денисов - все видел. Сказать что, не может - про чукчу рассказывает.
> Но - видел.
> Ибо веру имеет!))


Вера это хорошо. Особенно вместе с Любой за компанию.
Ютуб не нужен. Мы о другом немного говорим.

----------


## Вантус

> Вот, к примеру Иван Денисов - все видел. Сказать что, не может - про чукчу рассказывает.
> Но - видел.
> Ибо веру имеет!))


А Махмуд из аула "Сто лет без урожая" видел, как петух говорит "Аллах" и "Смерть гяурам". Ибо веру имеет.

----------

Legba (23.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> *These outer elements interact with the inner elements within our own physical body, and the potential and quality of these five elements also exist within our mind.*


Вот тут метод Аристотеля и порылся - а каков механизм этого взаимодействия? Он совершенно не очевиден.



> *its clarity and capacity to perceive is fire*


ОК, мы так определили, не возражаю.
Только вопрос, как "ясность и способность воспринимать" (действительно объективные качества ума) связаны со внешним огнем и как развитие "ясности и способности воспринимать" спасет от действия высокой температуры.
---
Уточню, что способность воспринимать и прояснять качества предметов - это некоторая электрохимическая активность в нейронах ЦНС. Она, разумеется, связана с испусканием фотонов, как и свечка, да только на этом связь и кончается. Даже длины волн этих фотонов совершенно разные.

----------


## Alex

Это на самом деле вторичный вопрос, хотя, действительно, интересный. Главный вопрос в другом: в самом наличии сверхспособностей. 

Если они могут быть верифицируемо продемонстрированы - это уже повод задуматься. В конце концов, наивные натурфилософские умствования вполне могут оказаться неточными описаниями процессов, на самом деле описываемых совершенно по-другому (в конце концов, в школе тоже не сразу выясняется, что бывают отрицательные числа, например).

Если же не могут, а начинаются непонятные отмазки про то, что "кармой не вышел" - объяснения про "интеграцию" действительно оказываются совершенно ни к чему, т.к. ничего не объясняют.

Вот, кстати, интересно: а у меня, между прочим, есть вполне реальная сиддха, никак с буддизмом не связанная - я умею руками, не прикасаясь к человеку, снимать головную боль (если она не связана с серьезным заболеванием типа опухоли). Проверено за двадцать с лишним лет многократным применением. Как это работает, я понятия не имею, обнаружил у себя эту способность еще в юности. К шизотерике я, как подтвердят знающие меня в реале, совершенно не склонен.

----------

Legba (23.07.2013), Neroli (23.07.2013), Sadhak (23.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013), Ондрий (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Вот, кстати, интересно: а у меня, между прочим, есть вполне реальная сиддха, никак с буддизмом не связанная - я умею руками, не прикасаясь к человеку, снимать головную боль (если она не связана с серьезным заболеванием типа опухоли). Проверено за двадцать с лишним лет многократным применением. Как это работает, я понятия не имею, обнаружил у себя эту способность еще в юности. К шизотерике я, как подтвердят знающие меня в реале, совершенно не склонен.


Это нормально. Метод гипноза пассами очень широко известен и связан с воздействием на кожный анализатор. Воспринимаются не прикосновения, а тепло и движение воздуха от рук, как полагают.

----------


## Alex

Ну так я и не говорю, что тут что-то офигенно мистическое  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Что мы имеем:
I. Мутную, бессвязную и путанную теорию (см. выше про элемент огня - это и внешний огонь (1), и качества сознания (2), и качества тела (3), причем, совершенно непонятно, почему (1-3) называются одним словом, неясно, какая между ними связь, и непонятно, как воздействие на (3) может подействовать на (1)).
II. Можно было бы простить все изъяны I, если бы эта теория давала бы практический результат. Но не видно никого, кто мог бы такой результат показать, т.е. теория никак не подтверждается практикой.
III. Теория I противоречит научной картине мира (в которой воздействие на сознание от высоких температур не спасает).

----------

Legba (23.07.2013), Ондрий (23.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, ближайший родич нашей теории - саентология. Тоже много как бы объяснений, тоже ступени совершенствования, тоже нулевой выход и безмерный вклад.

----------


## Германн

> Ну почему же. В 2000 году все присутствующие (около тысячи человек) на ретрите Намкая Норбу Римпоче по Владивостоке видели, как он прекратил тайфун. К Римпоче подошли ученики и попросили это сделать, так как палатки проживающих на пляже были повалены и жить было негде. Поэтому учителям приходится это делать.


Было дело, всё засыпало планктоном и залило водой. Костя сибиряк утонул.

----------


## Ондрий

> Кстати, ближайший родич нашей теории - саентология. Тоже много как бы объяснений, тоже ступени совершенствования, тоже нулевой выход и безмерный вклад.


справедливости ради можно тут вообще копнуть в сторону понятия "познание". Абстрактно любое познание всегда будет не полноценным (с уводом анализа в бесконечность) т.к. его механизм изначально таков, что познаваемое требует сравнения с любым другим объектом. Отсюда вывод: верность познания всегда имеет некоторую допустимую величину погрешности точности. Т.е. это как с ремонтом, который нельзя закончить, его можно только прекратить. Вопрос только в том, чтобы произвольно не перескакивать эти слои "допустимого" объяснения так, что бы адекватная модель описывающая некое явление использовало только "свои" уровни. Проще говоря:
- для понимания как вызвать огонь, достаточно знать о трении 2х палок.
- для понимания, что такое огонь - химии и не-квантовой физики о термодинамике и ионизации атомов.
- для понимания структуры самих атомов - квантовая физика.
- и понеслась в бесконечность.
- здравствуй Нагарджуна!

а вот когда рассказывают о левитации, которая вызывается напряжением умственных процессов и прочих ритуальных усилий (и описывается как - садхана), то тут это ни разу не "объяснение", а просто упая для тех кто не понимает, как это на самом деле работает, а более глубокое  объяснение ими не будет понято. И еще интересно - а существует ли вообще "Более Глубокое" объяснение этого или это только сказочки. Пока нет доказуемых подобных явлений - это сказочки.

----------

Alex (23.07.2013), Ittosai (23.07.2013), Legba (23.07.2013), Вантус (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Это?




> время публикации: 1 августа 2000 г., 09:19 
> Чрезвычайное происшествие во Владивостоке ? над Приморьем пронесся тайфун. Дождь не прекращался четверо суток. По данным метеорологов, на краевой центр выпала двухмесячная норма осадков ? 186 миллиметров. Специалистам пришлось принимать экстренные меры по сбросу воды из переполненных пригородных водохранилищ. Однако это вызвало многочисленные подтопления частных домов.


Неясно, в чем же тогда состояло "прекращение" тайфуна.

----------


## Ондрий

> Неясно, в чем же тогда состояло "прекращение" тайфуна.


У всех суббота, а у них локальный темпоральный экстремум - четверг! В этом и состоит чудо!

----------

Legba (23.07.2013), Вантус (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Вот, кстати, интересно: а у меня, между прочим, есть вполне реальная сиддха, никак с буддизмом не связанная - я умею руками, не прикасаясь к человеку, снимать головную боль (если она не связана с серьезным заболеванием типа опухоли). Проверено за двадцать с лишним лет многократным применением. Как это работает, я понятия не имею, обнаружил у себя эту способность еще в юности. К шизотерике я, как подтвердят знающие меня в реале, совершенно не склонен.


 :Smilie:  Только головную?

Я один раз видела нечто, похожее на сиддхи. Кажется, писала уже где-то. В середине 90-х довелось посещать одного лiкаря. Он правил кости и мозги, принимал на квартире, прихожу однажды, в комнату заглядываю - никого. Отвернулась, прочла объявления на стене, повернулась, а он в комнате на кушетке лежит, Кастанеду читает. Прошмыгнуть не мог, у него проблемы с ногами были. Или гипноз, или телепорт.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Только головную?
> 
> Я один раз видела нечто, похожее на сиддхи. Кажется, писала уже где-то. В середине 90-х довелось посещать одного лiкаря. Он правил кости и мозги, принимал на квартире, прихожу однажды, в комнату заглядываю - никого. Отвернулась, прочла объявления на стене, повернулась, а он в комнате на кушетке лежит, Кастанеду читает. Прошмыгнуть не мог, у него проблемы с ногами были. Или гипноз, или телепорт.


про дырку в спинке дивана не подумалось случайно? Фокус-то для 1го занятия в цирковом училище.

Термин "чудо" имеет вполне себе научную трактовку. А именно - "чудом" называют те явления, механизм которых невозможно описать в рамках существующих *знаний*. (а не чуши в эзотерических или религиозных головах)
Фокусы  с диваном - могут иметь объяснение без всяких телепортов. А сам телепорт/левитация - пока нет. Но и доказанных случаев - тоже. Известная премия за чудо все еще не нашла своего героя. А ведь как можно было бы помочь своему дацану которому вечно бабла не хватает!!

----------


## Светлана М.

Вантус, я не знаю из какой вы традиции, но с точки зрения дзогчен вы сейчас наносите себе плохую карму, публично пытаясь выставить буддистского учителя в неприглядном свете. Вам оно надо?

Объясняющих искренне не понимаю. Для того, чтобы сказать что такое элементы, надо это знать на собственном опыте, а не из книжки. Книжное понимание таких вещей все равно не имеет отношения к реальности. Если такие люди как Вантус уверены в обратном и думают, что своей теорией можно переспорить чужую и что в этом есть смысл, это их дело... Вы-то зачем на это ведётесь  :Wink:

----------

Styeba (24.07.2013), Аньезка (24.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Там не диван был, большая такая плоская кушетка безо всяких спинок. Я сама скептик, чего только не на предполагала. Но, что видела, то видела.

----------


## Ондрий

А кто там подшепчивает из-за угла о том, что в гелуг были запрещены демонстрации сиддх - так это от того, что, видать уже давно некому было их показывать. Таже самая демонизация чудес как и в христианстве. 
Читайте Слово Будды - сутры, а не человеческие домыслы поздних церковных комментаторов. В сутрах Будда не гнушался при всех показывать и более крутые чудеса. 

Далеко ходить не надо, буквально вчера опять наткнулся на очередную тему о сиддхах. И таковых примеров в сутрах масса. Большая масса.




> *Шурангама-самадхи Сутра*
> 
> В это время Почитаемый в Мирах вознес свое тело в пространство на высоту семи деревьев тала. Сидя в позе лотоса, он испустил сияние из своего тела, озарив все неисчислимые миры десяти направлений. Все собрание увидело бесчисленных Будд десяти направлений и услышало издалека их проповедь Шурангама-самадхи, без увеличении или уменьшения. Эти Будды десяти направлений также подняли свои тела в воздух на высоту семи деревьев тала. Сидя в позе лотоса, они излучали сияние из своих тел, осветившее неизмеримые миры десяти направлений. Живые существа также увидели тело Будды Шакьямуни, поднявшееся в воздух и сидящее в позе лотоса. 
> ..............
> ..............
> Будда Шакьямуни тогда остановил действие сверхобычной силы перемещения в воздухе и снова уселся на свое исконное место, сказав Непоколебимому Уму: "Такова сверхобычная сила Татхагаты.* Татхагата проявил ее так, чтобы увеличить заслугу живых существ*." Когда Будда проявил свою запредельную способность, восемь тысяч богов *зародили помысел* о достижении непревзойденного совершенного просветления.


Обратите внимание на акцент фразы - показал чудо не ближайшим Крутым Старшим Ученикам, а чтобы _зародить помысел о пробуждении_ у ЖС!! 

честно вам скажу, едрён-батон, если бы хоть 1 лама что-то подобное или даже сильно попроще (без озарений тысяч миров) показал, я б все бросил давно, продал квартиру, ушел бы в монахи и ползал бы у его ног. Но увы.

а всякие "усмирения" тайфунов - не чудо, и меня не удивят т.к. всегда имеет массу обыденных объяснений.

----------

Alex (23.07.2013), Ittosai (24.07.2013), Legba (24.07.2013), SlavaR (23.07.2013), Вантус (23.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2013), Эделизи (23.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Умение минимально думать еще более полезно. "Могут" не противоречит "возникают сами собой". Могут быть, могут нет, но ригпа этим отсутствием или наличием никак не обуславливают и не определяют.


Умение думать подразумевает воспринимать текст целиком, а не вырывать удобные куски. В тексте нет ни слова про "могут нет", а уточнено, что "возникают сами собой как следствие". И это "могут нет" ваша личная выдумка. Речь не про какие-то "мистические сиддхи", которые возникают неким чудесным образом, это конкретное знание и понимание природы всего. Такое знание автоматом приходит при утверждении в ригпа, они не отделимы.

----------


## Sadhak

> Умение думать подразумевает воспринимать текст целиком, а не вырывать удобные куски. В тексте нет ни слова про "могут нет", а уточнено, что "возникают сами собой как следствие". И это "могут нет" ваша личная выдумка.


Детский сад, в словаре посмотрите буквальное понятие слова "могут", если вдруг кто русского языка не знает. "Может быть" - неопределенность. Или у Вас личный словарь есть в котором все более удобный смысл имеет? Всего доброго.

----------


## Neroli

Как избавиться от сиддхи под названием "накаркала"? Надоело уже.

----------


## Aion

> Как избавиться от сиддхи под названием "накаркала"? Надоело уже.


Сначала надо избавиться от сырной зависимости. У Вас же есть хороший психолог...

----------

Нико (23.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> У Вас же есть хороший психолог...


Все... чувствую себя анонимным алкоголиком... который признался...

----------


## Aion

> Все... чувствую себя анонимным алкоголиком... который признался...


Полегчало?

----------


## Neroli

> Полегчало?


...и теперь меня преследуют.

----------


## Нико

> ...и теперь меня преследуют.


Мистеры Смиты?

----------

Альбина (23.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Мистеры Смиты?


ага. 
чуть что "у вас же есть хороший психолог...", "у вас же есть хороший психолог..."
я же не говорю " у вас же есть Оле Нидал..."

----------

Наталья (23.07.2013), Нико (23.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, я не знаю из какой вы традиции, но с точки зрения дзогчен вы сейчас наносите себе плохую карму, публично пытаясь выставить буддистского учителя в неприглядном свете. Вам оно надо?


Меня стращают Аццкими Адами? Ах, как это по-буддийскому. Интересно, а кого я пытаюсь выставить в каком-то свете? Это вам кажется, что я пытаюсь кого-то очернить, таково ваше нечистое видение.  С моей точки зрения, я стараюсь вести философское исследование, то, что в тибетских источниках называется "сфера доказанного". Если же сиддхи какого-то учителя не относятся к доказанному, то это не мои, а его проблемы. Более того, если отсутствие у него сиддхи относится к доказанному, то это также не мои проблемы. Иначе как различением дхарм пробуждение не достигается, напоминаю вам. 



> Объясняющих искренне не понимаю. Для того, чтобы сказать что такое элементы, надо это знать на собственном опыте, а не из книжки. Книжное понимание таких вещей все равно не имеет отношения к реальности. Если такие люди как Вантус уверены в обратном и думают, что своей теорией можно переспорить чужую и что в этом есть смысл, это их дело... Вы-то зачем на это ведётесь


Я не могу понять, о чем вы говорите. Вы знаете, что такое _элемент огня_ на своем опыте? Расскажите, как вы добились этого опыта.

----------

Наталья (23.07.2013), Ондрий (24.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Как избавиться от сиддхи под названием "накаркала"? Надоело уже.


Элементарно, Ватсон!  :Smilie: 
Вникнуть в смысл этой мантры и соответственно в тантре сознание строит автоматически:
на - не,
кар (каро) делаю, от слова карма,
кала - чёрный и ещё время.
Санскрит, однако.
Можно повторять: НаКарКала, НеДелаюЧёрного - 108 раз, пока сами себя не переубедите, что Вы - хорошая!

----------

Neroli (23.07.2013), Кузьмич (23.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Иначе как различением дхарм пробуждение не достигается, напоминаю вам.


(Татхагата) одинаково относится ко всем дхармам и не проводит между ними различий.

Вималакирти нирдеша сутра.

----------


## Вася Николаев

> ага. 
> чуть что "у вас же есть хороший психолог...", "у вас же есть хороший психолог..."
> я же не говорю " у вас же есть Оле Нидал..."


Солнышко, не расстраивайся!
Ты искренняя, и это чудесно!

----------

Neroli (23.07.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

Возможно, в современном мире чорные сиддхи Ньютона настолько сильны в омрачонных умах, что не хватает кармы узреть другое... 
  Не то, что бы современные умы так сильно омрачены. Но омрачены именно в этом разрезе, понимаешь...

----------


## Вантус

> (Татхагата) одинаково относится ко всем дхармам и не проводит между ними различий.
> 
> Вималакирти нирдеша сутра.


Так то - Татхагата. А вы то - не татхагата. У Татхагаты к дхармам клеши не прилипают, поэтому он и относится к ним равно.

----------


## Нико

> Так то - Татхагата. А вы то - не татхагата. У Татхагаты к дхармам клеши не прилипают, поэтому он и относится к ним равно.


Я не татхагата, ясен пень. Но в данной сутре, имхо, указан метод стать татхагатой. Или нет?

----------


## Вантус

> Я не татхагата, ясен пень. Но в данной сутре, имхо, указан метод стать татхагатой. Или нет?


Как сказал бы ген Дугда, вы смешиваете сейчас разные взгляды. Можно смотреть со стороны пути, а можно - со стороны плода.
 Так вот, путь, по которому идут - это, как говорит АКБ I.3



> Помимо различения (анализа) дхарм не существует радикального средства для устранения аффектов . Именно аффекты заставляют
> мир (живых существ) странствовать5 в этом океане сансары6. Поэтому, то есть с целью различения дхарм, Абхидхарма, как утверждают
> [вайбхашики]7, и была изложена учителем Буддой8, [ибо] без наставления Абхидхарме последователи учения не могли бы различать дхармы.


А вот плод этого пути - то, что вы написали. Это же обыгрывается и в сутрах праджняпарамиты. Поэтому важно разобраться, что относится к пути, а что - к плоду и не путать это. Правда, хоть я и разобрался, мне это не принесло ни капли счастья.  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (24.07.2013), Наталья (23.07.2013), Ондрий (24.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> "могут" == "Может быть"


 Со словарем тут явно не у меня проблемы))

----------


## Нико

> Как сказал бы ген Дугда, вы смешиваете сейчас разные взгляды. Можно смотреть со стороны пути, а можно - со стороны плода.
>  Так вот, путь, по которому идут - это, как говорит АКБ I.3
> 
> А вот плод этого пути - то, что вы написали. Это же обыгрывается и в сутрах праджняпарамиты. Поэтому важно разобраться, что относится к пути, а что - к плоду и не путать это. Правда, хоть я и разобрался, мне это не принесло ни капли счастья.



Путь -- не плод разве? А плод -- не путь? Хотя я в этом до конца не разобралась пока что, мне это тоже не приносит ни капли счастья (

----------


## Neroli

А вы заради счастья что ли всем этим занимаетесь?  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Можно повторять: НаКарКала, НеДелаюЧёрного - 108 раз, пока сами себя не переубедите, что Вы - хорошая!


Cлава карме, плохо я только себе делаю. А вообще, супер, то, что вы написали  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> я же не говорю " у вас же есть Оле Нидал..."


И не надо...

----------


## Neroli

> И не надо...


интересно, есть еще люди, для которых фотошоп - сиддхи?

----------

Ондрий (24.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А вы заради счастья что ли всем этим занимаетесь?


Не заради же страдания. Это бессмысленно ведь.

----------


## Aion

> интересно, есть еще люди, для которых фотошоп - сиддхи?


есть люди, для которых содержание не менее важно, чем форма.

----------


## Neroli

> Не заради же страдания. Это бессмысленно ведь.


Только два варианта?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Не заради же страдания. Это бессмысленно ведь.


Счастье самоубийственно- если всё хорошо, то не сделаешь следующий вдох, не изменишь положение тела, не подумаешь ниочём- (нет повода-(и так хорошо), хоть что-то делать).

----------


## Вантус

> Путь -- не плод разве? А плод -- не путь?(


Для татхагаты путь и плод - одно, для обычного существа - нет.

----------


## Вантус

> Счастье самоубийственно- если всё хорошо, то не сделаешь следующий вдох, не изменишь положение тела, не подумаешь ниочём- (нет повода-(и так хорошо), хоть что-то делать).


Да только если кругом видишь один кал - тоже не сладко и делать ничего не охота - все равно ведь кроме кала ничего не увидишь.

----------

Наталья (24.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Счастье самоубийственно- если всё хорошо, то не сделаешь следующий вдох, не изменишь положение тела, не подумаешь ниочём- (нет повода-(и так хорошо), хоть что-то делать).


настоящее счастье - это предчувствие счастья. а так же сам процесс движения к нему.  :Smilie:

----------

Наталья (24.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Да только если кругом видишь один кал - тоже не сладко и делать ничего не охота - все равно ведь кроме кала ничего не увидишь.


Я пришлю вам цветов. Ну подумаешь кал, надо просто его украсить.  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (24.07.2013), Styeba (24.07.2013), Вантус (24.07.2013), Германн (24.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> настоящее счастье - это предчувствие счастья. а так же сам процесс движения к нему.


Как не движусь к счастью, прихожу отнюдь не к нему. Честно, единственный день, когда я был счастлив - это когда я, учась в школе №20 г. Воронежа в 7а классе, складывал зимним вечером с дедом оригами.

----------

Энн Тэ (24.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Я пришлю вам цветов. Ну подумаешь кал, надо просто его украсить.


Зачем мне цветы, мне достаточно вашей фотографии, я уже испытал эстетическое удовольствие от ее созерцания, причем, думаю, существенно большее, чем мог бы получить от любых цветов. Мне люди гораздо больше нравятся  :Smilie: .

----------

Neroli (24.07.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да только если кругом видишь один кал - тоже не сладко и делать ничего не охота - все равно ведь кроме кала ничего не увидишь.


Не охота, а придётся, ибо боль заставит (голод, боль,...), ну или умереть, ну или научиться видеть хорошее, и не смешивать его с плохим...))

----------


## Вантус

> Не охота, а придётся, ибо боль заставит (голод, боль,...), ну или умереть, ну или научиться видеть хорошее, и не смешивать его с плохим...))


Мозг от этого ломается, ибо он не заточен для подобного. Я уже довольно вяло чувствую боль и могу днями не жрать, что несколько настораживает.

----------


## Дубинин

> Мозг от этого ломается, ибо он не заточен для подобного. Я уже довольно вяло чувствую боль и могу днями не жрать, что несколько настораживает.


Я вот, как-то терпимо приспособился. Только людей надо близко не подпускать, а то совсем не выносимо. А так -да, нет не веры, ни цели (кроме уворачивания от проблемм), и даже не намечается. Но собственно и так можно не страдать, метод же простой- переживать со всей дури всю тошниловку-включая себя самого, и ничего с этим не делать-оно и отпускает.

----------

Вантус (24.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Так то - Татхагата. А вы то - не татхагата. У Татхагаты к дхармам клеши не прилипают, поэтому он и относится к ним равно.


Это да.
Но нигде там не сказано, что Татхагата не обладает различением (вивека). И взращивая Бодхичитту, человек лучше и преуспевает в различении.

----------


## Neroli

> Я уже довольно вяло чувствую боль и могу днями не жрать, что несколько настораживает.


Может вам еды прислать? Что ж вы так страдаете то...

----------

Вантус (24.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А вы заради счастья что ли всем этим занимаетесь?


вообще-то да, сообразно своим собственным словам соответствующей клятвы даваемой учеником -> гуру на ванге.

----------


## Neroli

> вообще-то да, сообразно своим собственным словам соответствующей клятвы даваемой учеником -> гуру на ванге.


так чего же его нет?

----------


## Ондрий

> так чего же его нет?


а оно и не обещает счастья прямщаззз. Вот и прутся в ожидании вечного оттяга (С)

----------


## Neroli

> Вот и прутся в ожидании вечного оттяга (С)


ах если бы перлись... 
или прутся в каком смысле?

----------


## Вантус

> Может вам еды прислать? Что ж вы так страдаете то...


Когда в Москве буду, а бываю я там часто, ибо близко, 9 часов на поезде, угостите чем-нибудь, не все же мне в Ленинку обедать ходить. Вообще, очень трогательно  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> ах если бы перлись... 
> или прутся в каком смысле?


прутся прутся. В сл.раз на очередном "ритрите"  просто взгляните им в глаза - там огонь энтузиазма! ))
А в глазах щеголяющих в зене - умудренная снисходительность))

----------


## Вантус

> ах если бы перлись... 
> или прутся в каком смысле?


В таком тоже не прутся, иначе был бы хоть какой смысл, даже очень неплохой.

----------


## Вантус

> ---
> "ритрит" - что за слово такое дурацкое!! Это старый военный термин англо-шотландских войск. Об этом даже военные песни/марши есть.


Ага, у нас в те же времена в войсках оно обозначалось словом "ретирады". Помимо собственно отступления оно означало военно-полевые нужники. Как и ритрит.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (24.07.2013), Ондрий (24.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ага, у нас в те же времена в войсках оно обозначалось словом "ретирады". Помимо собственно отступления оно означало военно-полевые нужники. Как и ритрит.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fja5oTTlZys

----------


## Ондрий

> В таком тоже не прутся, иначе был бы хоть какой смысл, даже очень неплохой.


но ты тоже должен быть в курсе, что часть граждан уводят это в кромешную унылость с подачи известных сенсеев. Постные лица как обязательное выражение эмоций и вселенская тоска на фоне образОв Плачущего Бодхисатввы (известная гелуг-стайл байка) вытирающего своею кровью полы перед гуру как образец подражания. Поздний гелуг выродился в подобное. (и пишу это как правоверный гелугпинец, да)

----------


## Аньезка

Один день счастья и тот в детстве? Несчастный @*Вантус*, теперь понятно отчего ты такой вредный.

----------


## Ондрий

главное, хоть где-то подгадить неприятному лично тебе человеку. Это ж так приятно. А тема топика тут совсем пофиг.

----------


## Аньезка

А тема топика - это традиционные загоны парниши в сторону ННР? Это ж так приятно...

----------


## Ондрий

думать вообще вредно

----------


## Аньезка

> думать вообще вредно


Иногда и правда вредно. Может привести к тому, что будешь всю жизнь несчастен. А то и не одну жизнь.... Защитники они такие, цацкаться не будут. Умишко то человеческий все равно скуден, как ни пыжься.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Иногда и правда вредно. Может привести к тому, что будешь всю жизнь несчастен. А то и не одну жизнь.... Защитники они такие, цацкаться не будут. Умишко то человеческий все равно скуден, как ни пыжься.


Как будто если не думать, несчастья не будет.

----------


## Аньезка

> Как будто если не думать, несчастья не будет.


Совсем не думать? Не знаю... надо у Ондрия спросить.

----------


## Aion

> Как будто если не думать, несчастья не будет.


Ну, по-видимому, имелось в виду "думание" представителей чувствующего психологического типа: 


> Мы уже видели выше, что экстравертный чувствующий тип больше всего подавляет свое мышление, потому что мышление скорее всего способно мешать чувству. В силу того же основания и мышление, когда стремится достигнуть каких-либо чистых результатов, исключает, главным образом, чувство, ибо нет ничего, что было бы так способно мешать и искажать его, как именно ценности чувства. Поэтому мышление экстравертного чувствующего типа, поскольку оно является самостоятельной функцией, вытеснено. Как я уже отметил выше, оно вытеснено не вполне, а лишь постольку, поскольку его беспощадная логика принуждает к выводам, не подходящим для чувства. Однако мышление допускается как слуга чувства или, лучше сказать, как его раб. Его хребет сломлен, оно не может провести само себя согласно со своим собственным законом. Но так как все же есть логика и неумолимо верные выводы, то где-нибудь они происходят, но только вне сознания, а именно в бессознательном. Поэтому бессознательное содержание этого типа является прежде всего своеобразным мышлением. Это мышление инфантильно, архаично и негативно. До тех пор, пока сознательное чувство сохраняет личный характер или, другими словами, пока личность не поглощается отдельными состояниями чувств, бессознательное мышление остается компенсирующим. Но когда личность диссоциируется и распадается на единичные, противоречащие друг другу состояния чувств, тогда тождество эго утрачивается, субъект становится бессознательным. Но, попадая в бессознательное, субъект ассоциирует себя с бессознательным мышлением и тем помогает, при случае, бессознательному мышлению осознать себя. Чем сильнее сознательное, окрашенное чувством отношение и чем больше оно поэтому отрешает чувство от эго, тем сильнее становится оппозиция. Это выражается в том, что именно вокруг наивысше оцененных объектов скапливаются бессознательные мысли, которые беспощадно срывают ценность этих объектов. Мышление в стиле "не что иное, как" оказывается здесь безусловно у места, ибо оно разрушает превосходящую силу прикованного к объектам чувства. Бессознательное мышление достигает поверхности в форме всплывающих содержаний, имеющих нередко навязчивую природу и в общем всегда обнаруживающих негативный и обесценивающий характер. 
> 
> К.Г.Юнг
> Психологические типы

----------


## Neroli

> Один день счастья и тот в детстве? Несчастный @*Вантус*, теперь понятно отчего ты такой вредный.


Да, один мало, надо хотя бы два.

----------


## Аньезка

> Да, один мало, надо хотя бы два.


Я радуюсь каждому дню. Чего и вам желаю.
А если вы считаете, что плохо живете, прочтите *это*

----------

Германн (24.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А если вы считаете, что плохо живете, прочтите *это*


Я знаю и что такое депрессия и что такое "радоваться каждому дню". Так вот, тебе, слава Будде, судя по всему не известно первое, иначе ты бы понимала как смешно и нелепо выглядять подобные советы (в смысле прочитать как кому-то хреново).

----------

Вантус (24.07.2013), Наталья (24.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Я знаю и что такое депрессия и что такое "радоваться каждому дню". Так вот, тебе, слава Будде, судя по всему не известно первое, иначе ты бы понимала как смешно и нелепо выглядять подобные советы (в смысле прочитать как кому-то хреново).


Мне известно, что это такое. И что такое внутренняя работа, за счет которой буквально насильно поднимаешь себя с кровати и заставляешь что-то делать. 
И дело не в том, что кому-то хреново... а в том, что их ситуация - это возможность осознать, насколько твоя ситуация благоприятна для того, чтобы воспользоваться ей и сделать шаг вперед, развиваться.
Ты же сейчас не находишься в состоянии той самой страшной депрессиИ? так причем все это?

А вот если продолжать гнать на учителей ваджраяны (это уже Вантусу и Ондрию), то тьма накроет с головой, таблетками не запасетесь. Ок, может быть кто-то из ненавистных вам тибетских лам и шарлатаны (допустим) НО!, если вдруг существует хотя бы минимальная возможность, что ты ошибся и очерняешь публично бодхисаттву, жизнь легкой не будет. Ни эта, ни следующие.

----------

Styeba (24.07.2013), Германн (24.07.2013), Кунсанг (24.07.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (24.07.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

И я, честно говоря, не понимаю, доколе на БФ, где правилами запрещена критика буддистских учителей разных направлений, практически в каждой второй теме будут такие вот опусы?




> Так вот, в чем разница между баснями Намкхая Норбу, баснями православных и баснями исламских попов? Они равно ни чем не подтверждены и все претендуют на то, что истина принадлежит излагающему басню. Пусть уж Намкхай Норбу честно явит свои сиддхи - заставит цамто там полетать, или скажет, о чем я думаю, или когда мой дедушка помер, или уж честно признает, что никаких сиддхи у него нет. Иначе он становится где-то в хвост длинной очереди попов разных вер, вещающих про всяческие чудеса.

----------

Германн (24.07.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (24.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Ну вроде не критика Учителей, а оскоробления, правда и этого тут уже вагон и маленькая тележка были.

----------

Германн (24.07.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну вроде не критика Учителей, а оскоробления, правда и этого тут уже вагон и маленькая тележка были.


А когда человеку как бы намекаешь, что ты неприлично себя ведешь по отношению к ученикам этих учителей, человек заявляет, что он не оскорбляет, а демонстрирует свои глубокие знания в отличие от невежества окружающих. Только вот, лексикон то соответствующий, уничижительный, считывается. После которого уже не спорить о философии хочется, а в морду дать. Потому что для нормального буддиста тибетской традиции, Учитель это как мать и отец.

----------

Германн (24.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> А когда человеку как бы намекаешь, что ты неприлично себя ведешь по отношению к ученикам этих учителей, человек заявляет, что он не оскорбляет, а демонстрирует свои глубокие знания в отличие от невежества окружающих. Только вот, лексикон то соответствующий, уничижительный, считывается. После которого уже не спорить о философии хочется, а в морду дать.


Есть такая функция: игнор-лист. По-моему, это весьма способствует конструктивному общению.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Legba (24.07.2013), Аньезка (24.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2013)

----------


## Alex

> ...интересно, есть еще люди, для которых фотошоп - сиддхи?


Совершенно точно есть такие, для кого фотошоп - дуккха.

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.07.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (24.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2013)

----------


## Светлана М.

> Меня стращают Аццкими Адами? Ах, как это по-буддийскому.


К вам пытаются проявить нормальное отношение. Напомнить о самайях, например, если вы сами из традиции, в которой они есть. Судя по всему, это не так.




> Если же сиддхи какого-то учителя не относятся к доказанному, то это не мои, а его проблемы. Более того, если отсутствие у него сиддхи относится к доказанному, то это также не мои проблемы.


Это именно ваши личные проблемы, вы сами их себе придумали, больше они не являются проблемой ни для кого. Учителя точно подобное не волнует. Меня тоже.




> Вы знаете, что такое _элемент огня_ на своем опыте? Расскажите, как вы добились этого опыта.


Нет, если меня бросить в костер, то я буду гореть. И все здесь такие же, будут гореть. Поэтому вы ничего об этом элементе и об интеграции с элементами от них не узнаете, кроме теоретических домыслов.

----------

Styeba (24.07.2013)

----------


## Legba

> А тема топика - это традиционные загоны парниши в сторону ННР? Это ж так приятно...


Тема топика, изначально, была очень любопытная.
Некий персонаж, ранее практиковавший (о ужос!) небуддийские методы,
сделал довольно стандартное (по меркам ДО) заявление - дескать "увидел ее, родимую".
Неожиданно, у всех нашлись ригпометры (принципиальное несуществование которых ранее неоднократно декларировалось),
кои начали засовывать бедному астралонавту во все места. Было интересно.))




> После которого уже не спорить о философии хочется, а в морду дать.


Вот они, плоды многих лет практики Дзогпа Ченпо. Бессильное желание дать кому-то в морду. Замечательно.))




> Ок, может быть кто-то из ненавистных вам тибетских лам и шарлатаны (допустим) НО!, если вдруг существует хотя бы минимальная возможность, что ты ошибся и очерняешь публично бодхисаттву, жизнь легкой не будет. Ни эта, ни следующие.


А вот интересно, как это работает, кстати. Чем заявление о том, что бодхисаттва - не бодхисаттва принципиально хуже, чем заявление что офтальмолог - не офтальмолог? Почему это более тяжкий проступок? В особенности интересно - если ты *не* знаешь, является кто-то бодхисаттвой или нет, и не готов утверждать это априори, с какой стати это-то проступок? Называть (публично)) не бодхисаттву - бодхисаттвой - не более ли тяжелый проступок?  :Wink:

----------

Alex (24.07.2013), Neroli (24.07.2013), Sadhak (24.07.2013), Аурум (24.07.2013), Вантус (24.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.07.2013), Кузьмич (24.07.2013), Наталья (24.07.2013), Ондрий (24.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Вот они, плоды многих лет практики Дзогпа Ченпо. Бессильное желание дать кому-то в морду. Замечательно.))


Вот, практически с языка сняли.  :Smilie: 

Буддистов в основном на БФ наблюдаю, а на работе одни не буддисты. Представила, что было бы если бы кто-то признался что у него всего один счастливый день в жизни был. Некоторые пожалели бы и приласкали, некоторые проигнорировали бы, но такое злорадство, какое приключается порой у буддистов - вряд ли. Стыдобища.

Я вот Намкая Норбу считаю своим Учителем и нежно люблю, и никакой Вантус и никакой Ондрий не могут ничего тут испортить. Интересно, почему?  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (24.07.2013), Аурум (24.07.2013), Ондрий (24.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Вот они, плоды многих лет практики Дзогпа Ченпо. Бессильное желание дать кому-то в морду. Замечательно.))


А Вы, уважаемый, в свою тарелку смотрите. Там тоже много интересного))

----------


## Аньезка

> Вот, практически с языка сняли. 
> 
> Буддистов в основном на БФ наблюдаю, а на работе одни не буддисты. Представила, что было бы если бы кто-то признался что у него всего один счастливый день в жизни был. Некоторые пожалели бы и приласкали, некоторые проигнорировали бы, но такое злорадство, какое приключается порой у буддистов - вряд ли. Стыдобища.
> 
> Я вот Намкая Норбу считаю своим Учителем и нежно люблю, и никакой Вантус и никакой Ондрий не могут ничего тут испортить. Интересно, почему?


Нероли, тебе скоро предоставится прекрасный шанс приласкать несчастного. Тем более он давно "вдуть" грозится.)))

P.S. Лексикончик, если что, не мой, а обсуждаемого персонажа. Есть странный сорт буддисток, которым нравится такое обращение.

----------


## Legba

> А Вы, уважаемый, в свою тарелку смотрите. Там тоже много интересного))


Ну, хоть не "в морду", и на том спасибо. 
Какая тарелка, о чем это вообще...?))
Я даже в вегетарианский раздел писать права не имею, какая уж тут тарелка...

----------

Вася Николаев (24.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.07.2013), Наталья (24.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... а в морду дать.


Да ладно.. эт печально очень, что у человека мантры совсем не работают, а он считает, что имеет какое-то представление о Ваджраяне.

----------

Аньезка (25.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я вот Намкая Норбу считаю своим Учителем и нежно люблю, и никакой Вантус и никакой Ондрий не могут ничего тут испортить. Интересно, почему?


Потому что Намкай Норбу — рулит!

----------

Вася Николаев (24.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Нероли, тебе скоро предоставится прекрасный шанс приласкать несчастного. Тем более он давно "вдуть" грозится.)))
> P.S. Лексикончик, если что, не мой, а обсуждаемого персонажа. Есть странный сорт буддисток, которым нравится такое обращение.


Какая же ты молодец, Аня, всех приложила ))

----------

Вантус (24.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.07.2013), Ондрий (24.07.2013), Ритл (24.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

Мне бы хотелось, чтоб религия всегда предоставляла проверяемые чудеса. Но когда начинаю думать, возникают сомнения в пользе этого. Мой отец, например, в детстве ходил на выступление Вольфа Мессинга. И чтоб проверить его способности, стал мысленно говорить, сверля артиста взглядом - "Споткнитесь, Мессинг, споткнитесь".  Тот обернулся и сердито бросил: "Не мешайте работать!" 
Соответственно, отец признаёт, что Вольф Мессинг умел читать мысли. Но по-прежнему остаётся материалистом.
Демонстрация мирских сиддхи Ламой тоже ни в чём не убедит, скорей всего. Это может вдохновить только учеников.

----------

Alex (24.07.2013), Neroli (24.07.2013), Аньезка (25.07.2013), Кузьмич (24.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А ещё говорят, вегетарианцы неагрессивные…

----------

Aion (24.07.2013), Ittosai (24.07.2013), Legba (24.07.2013), Pema Sonam (28.07.2013), Наталья (24.07.2013), Ондрий (24.07.2013), Ритл (24.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А ещё говорят, вегетарианцы неагрессивные…


Любое ЖС защищается, когда его за живое задевают... Ничего особенного.

----------

Ритл (24.07.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Сообщение от Аньезка
> 
> 
>  день счастья и тот в детстве? Несчастный @Вантус, теперь понятно отчего ты такой вредный.
> 
> 
> Да, один мало, надо хотя бы два.


Тогда можно развлекаться, сравнивая, какой лучше  :Smilie: ...

----------

Neroli (24.07.2013), Аньезка (25.07.2013), Нико (24.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> А ещё говорят, вегетарианцы неагрессивные…


Нагло врут!

----------

Нико (24.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Мне бы хотелось, чтоб религия всегда предоставляла проверяемые чудеса. Но когда начинаю думать, возникают сомнения в пользе этого. Мой отец, например, в детстве ходил на выступление Вольфа Мессинга. И чтоб проверить его способности, стал мысленно говорить, сверля артиста взглядом - "Споткнитесь, Мессинг, споткнитесь".  Тот обернулся и сердито бросил: "Не мешайте работать!" 
> Соответственно, отец признаёт, что Вольф Мессинг умел читать мысли. Но по-прежнему остаётся материалистом.
> Демонстрация мирских сиддхи Ламой тоже ни в чём не убедит, скорей всего. Это может вдохновить только учеников.


Конечно, какой там Мессинг. Учеников вдохновляет только учение ламы. А некоторые всё:"Покажите мне сиддхи, иначе не верю, не верю!"  :Mad:

----------


## Ондрий

чтож тут сказать. Только посоветовать могу одно - может лучше вам Аня продолжать писать про косметику? Тема эта гораздо ближе для не-быдла и не требует особых усилий. Опять-таки для агрессии места найти не просто.

----------


## Legba

> Конечно, какой там Мессинг. Учеников вдохновляет только учение ламы. А некоторые всё:"Покажите мне сиддхи, иначе не верю, не верю!"


Тут ведь все просто)). Давайте тогда не поминать лишнего сиддхи-то)) Ну если они не вдохновляют, да и не нужны.
Просто честно скажем - меня оченно вдохновляет, как данный Учитель излагает мне тибетскую интерпретацию (14 го века) индийской философии (8 го века). И более мне ничо для счастья и не нать.

----------

Ондрий (24.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тут ведь все просто)). Давайте тогда не поминать лишнего сиддхи-то)) Ну если они не вдохновляют, да и не нужны.
> Просто честно скажем - меня оченно вдохновляет, как данный Учитель излагает мне тибетскую интерпретацию (14 го века) индийской философии (8 го века). И более мне ничо для счастья и не нать.


Сразу подчеркну: я не против сиддхи, а только "за". Но когда мне пишут про материалиста-Мессинга с мирскими сиддхами...... Не с пустотными..... :Wink:

----------


## Вантус

> К вам пытаются проявить нормальное отношение. Напомнить о самайях, например, если вы сами из традиции, в которой они есть. Судя по всему, это не так.


Напомните, что ж это за самая? В сарма они нумеруются от 1 до 14. Есть еще 8 самая материнских тантр, 8 грубых поступков, 3 самая, связанные с тантрой Чакрасамвары, 25 видов обузданного поведения по Калачакре  и т.п. Что из этого я нарушаю (Намкхая Норбу я не видел и не слышал вживую и даже на трансляции ни разу в жизни, он мне ни разу не гуру и даже не ваджрный брат, ибо посвящений мы с ним вместе также не получали, для меня он просто пожилой тибетец, каких сотни)?



> Это именно ваши личные проблемы, вы сами их себе придумали, больше они не являются проблемой ни для кого. Учителя точно подобное не волнует. Меня тоже.


А если б вам сказали, что медицинские знания стоматолога, к которому вы собираетесь идти лечить зубы, также не относятся к доказанному (т.е. никому он зубов еще ни на йоту не вылечил, хотя ходили к нему многие), то вы то же ответили бы, что это не ваши проблемы, а проблемы того, кто не может найти исцелившихся пациентов (хоть вы их и сами не видели)?



> Нет, если меня бросить в костер, то я буду гореть. И все здесь такие же, будут гореть. Поэтому вы ничего об этом элементе и об интеграции с элементами от них не узнаете, кроме теоретических домыслов.


Т.е. вы не знаете на опыте, но отвергаете и выводное знание? Таким образом, вы принципиально отказываетесь от праманы?

----------


## Вантус

> Я радуюсь каждому дню. Чего и вам желаю.
> А если вы считаете, что плохо живете, прочтите *это*


А что, хорошая у людей жизнь была, могу позавидовать.

----------


## Legba

> Сразу подчеркну: я не против сиддхи, а только "за". Но когда мне пишут про материалиста-Мессинга с мирскими сиддхами...... Не с пустотными.....


Эта, погодь... Тут ведь как. Либо пустотность мира, декларируемая буддийской онтологией, имеет место быть. И тогда, вне зависимости от своего воззрения, индивид может наблюдать проявления этого принципа - в частности трансформацию пустотных элементов друг в друга и т.д. Либо это просто фантазия (одна из многих возможных) но, в таком случае, то что некто придерживается определенной онтологии не сделает его чудотворцем. Что касается Мессинга, его жанр (ментализм) столь распространен, что довольно странно считать его не фокусником, а чем то большим. И да, увидев что в зале на меня пялится мужичок, морщит лоб и пришептывает, я бы тоже сказал "не мешайте работать")))

----------

Ittosai (24.07.2013), Нико (24.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Нероли, тебе скоро предоставится прекрасный шанс приласкать несчастного. Тем более он давно "вдуть" грозится.)))
> 
> P.S. Лексикончик, если что, не мой, а обсуждаемого персонажа. Есть странный сорт буддисток, которым нравится такое обращение.


Уважаемая *Аньезка*! Создается впечатление, что у вас нелады со "вдуванием" (раз вы до сих пор помните эту забавную и обращенную не к вам фигуру речи, я уж даже и подзабыл) или имеются иные глубинные проблемы, ибо иначе я не могу объяснить вашу странную агрессивность. Агрессия часто является проявлением неуверенности в себе. Но не думайте плохого, хоть вы и сказали мне много добрых слов, я всегда помню, что вы - такой же человек, как и я, и заслуживаете хорошего к себе отношения. Будете в Воронеже - куплю вам вегетарианскую шаурму. Прошу также заметить, что у меня и в мыслях не было оскорблять Намкхая Норбу, совершенно неизвестного мне человека и автора некоторых интересных книжек. Однако, он является публичной персоной и высказывает некоторые спорные утверждения, а по отношению к таким персонам даже критика в СМИ может допускать несколько более сильные высказывания, чем к обычным людям, что признают и суды. Нигде я не высказывал мнения, что он - вор или лжец или еще что-то подобное. Если вам показалось, что я так утверждаю, то вы ошибаетесь.

----------


## Германн

> Эта, погодь... Тут ведь как. Либо пустотность мира, декларируемая буддийской онтологией, имеет место быть. И тогда, вне зависимости от своего воззрения, индивид может наблюдать проявления этого принципа - в частности трансформацию пустотных элементов друг в друга и т.д. Либо это просто фантазия (одна из многих возможных) но, в таком случае, то что некто придерживается определенной онтологии не сделает его чудотворцем. Что касается Мессинга, его жанр (ментализм) столь распространен, что довольно странно считать его не фокусником, а чем то большим. И да, увидев что в зале на меня пялится мужичок, морщит лоб и пришептывает, я бы тоже сказал "не мешайте работать")))


Так отмысливаются любые события, не умещающиеся в схему. Например, самопроизвольные возгорания http://www.sudmed.ru/index.php?showtopic=1108 - судебно-медицинский факт - трактуются как внезапное окисление жиров. Хотя никто ещё не наблюдал самопроизвольного возгорания сала.

----------

Наталья (25.07.2013)

----------


## Legba

Кстати. Сам Мессинг не претендовал на чтение мыслей-то:




> В интервью П. Орешкину Мессинг таким образом описывал свои выступления:
> …Это не чтение мыслей, а, если так можно выразиться, «чтение мускулов»… Когда человек напряжённо думает о чём-либо, клетки головного мозга передают импульсы всем мышцам организма. Их движения, незаметные простому глазу, мною легко воспринимаются. …Я часто выполняю мысленные задания без непосредственного контакта с индуктором. Здесь указателем мне может служить частота дыхания индуктора, биение его пульса, тембр голоса, характер походки и т. д.

----------

Ittosai (24.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

Умные гипнологи (некоторые из которых обладают мелкими мирскими сиддхами, от рождения) тоже объясняют всё научным образом. Зачем создавать шумиху, когда цель - жить и работать спокойно. Тем более, Ламы. Демонстрация сиддх приведёт к наплыву эзотериков, разных странных людей, но интереса к Учению не увеличит. Мне кажется, так. 

P.S. Виная запрещает демонстрировать сиддхи мирянам, насколько я знаю. Поэтому Лама - который случайно спалился на ретрите - сидел обхватив голову руками. Он думал о нарушении монашеских обетов.

----------


## Legba

> Виная запрещает демонстрировать сиддхи мирянам, насколько я знаю.


В списке обетов мне такого не попадалось, сорри. Возможно проглядел.




> Демонстрация сиддх приведёт к наплыву эзотериков, разных странных людей,


А то их сейчас мало))))

----------

Нико (25.07.2013), Ондрий (24.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2013), Эделизи (24.07.2013)

----------


## Светлана М.

> А если б вам сказали, что медицинские знания стоматолога, к которому вы собираетесь идти лечить зубы, также не относятся к доказанному


Вы можете узнать компетентен ли стоматолог, но вы не можете узнать, пребывает ли некий учитель в состоянии мгновенного присутствия. А вам надо знать именно это, чтобы у него учиться, иначе чему он сможет вас научить.

Не все в жизни доказуемо, но в этом нет катастрофы. В конечном итоге вы можете ждать до бесконечности пока ваш ум не получит доказательств какие его устроят (сиддхи). А можете вместо этого не беспокоиться о подобном, найти себе традицию и быть в ней.




> Т.е. вы не знаете на опыте, но отвергаете и выводное знание?


В тех рамках, что описаны в книгах или со слов Ринпоче я не отвергаю знание об элементах, но отдаю себе отчет в том, что оно не пересекается с моей действительностью и не может трактоваться мною верно. Если и делать выводы на основании таких данных, то самым минимальным образом. Спорить, используя такие данные для доказательства своей на них точки зрения, это явный перебор.

----------


## Neroli

> раз вы до сих пор помните эту забавную и обращенную не к вам фигуру речи, я уж даже и подзабыл

----------

Alex (24.07.2013), Аурум (24.07.2013), Вантус (24.07.2013), Велеслав (25.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> В списке обетов мне такого не попадалось, сорри. Возможно проглядел.


Я думаю, имеют в виду:



> Pācittiya: Rules entailing confession
> ...
> 8. Should any bhikkhu report (his own) superior human state to an unordained person, when it is factual, it is to be confessed.


Т.е. это малое нарушение (Pācittiya) Винаи, сообщать о своем достижении. Однако, есть обет бодхисаттвы:




> (3) Быть мелочным, когда речь идет о благе других.


Он как раз о том, что мелкие правила Винаи можно оставлять ради блага других.

----------

Legba (24.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

Мне кажется, пользы не будет. Ведь что такое чудо: это наблюдаемая аномалия. Любая аномалия может быть истолкована множеством разных способов. Так как повседневная жизнь (в отличие от эксперимента) не содержит контролируемых условий, аномалия редко когда может вступить в конфликт с какой-либо гипотезой. Даже для науки чудеса (нерегулярные аномалии) практически бесполезны, а уж в области мировоззрения вообще нет способа поймать теорию за хвост - и прижать к стенке неким фактом. Нельзя чем-либо опровергнуть материализм, в частности. 

Допустим, Лама взял, да и поднялся над циновкой, во время ретрита. И тысяча человек наблюдала его полёты по залу. Что будет потом? Найдётся способ объяснить это массовым гипнозом, взаимной индукцией, ложными воспоминаниями и т.д. Получается, бесполезное дело, доказывать так буддизм материалисту.

Дело ведь не только в религии. Всегда были, и есть, всевозможные аномалии (ссылка на самовозгорания, судебно-медицинский факт, уже была). Но это ничего не меняет ни в научных теориях, из-за проблемы с контролируемыми условиями, ни тем более в мировоззрениях. Всё можно объяснить привычным образом.

----------

Styeba (25.07.2013), Эделизи (27.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Не все в жизни доказуемо, но в этом нет катастрофы. В конечном итоге вы можете ждать до бесконечности пока ваш ум не получит доказательств какие его устроят (сиддхи). А можете вместо этого не беспокоиться о подобном, найти себе традицию и быть в ней.


Стегать себя занжиром на Ашуру, постреливать кафиров, например. А что - старинная, почтенная традиция. Не хуже прочих. Или есть какие-то критерии выбора традиции?



> В тех рамках, что описаны в книгах или со слов Ринпоче я не отвергаю знание об элементах, но отдаю себе отчет в том, что оно не пересекается с моей действительностью и не может трактоваться мною верно. Если и делать выводы на основании таких данных, то самым минимальным образом. Спорить, используя такие данные для доказательства своей на них точки зрения, это явный перебор.


Инфантилизм, нежелание брать на себя ответственность - до добра еще никого не довели.

----------


## Германн

Чтоб что-то доказать, нужно исключить влияние третьего фактора. Жизнь не предоставляет такой возможности в случае чуда (нерегулярной аномалии).

----------


## Ондрий

третьего не дано
пустота пустоты
ваджраянская пустота круче шиваицкой
Вложение 14125

----------

Legba (24.07.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> третьего не дано
> пустота пустоты
> ваджраянская пустота круче шиваицкой
> Вложение 14125


а тхеравадинская пустота круче ваджраянской!
бо незапятнана всякими этими индуизмами и шизотерикой, выж знаете!
к тому всё и идёт

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> третьего не дано
> пустота пустоты
> ваджраянская пустота круче шиваицкой
> Вложение 14125


Уникальность уникальности и Бурятия бурят.  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (24.07.2013), Ондрий (24.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> а тхеравадинская пустота круче ваджраянской!
> бо незапятнана всякими этими индуизмами и шизотерикой, выж знаете!
> к тому всё и идёт


Да мы вообще круче всех остальных. К тому не то что бы идёт, а уже пришло)))

----------


## Нико

> Допустим, Лама взял, да и поднялся над циновкой, во время ретрита.


Я видела подобный ролик. Говорят: фотошоп, или как его там....




> Дело ведь не только в религии. Всегда были, и есть, всевозможные аномалии (ссылка на самовозгорания, судебно-медицинский факт, уже была). Но это ничего не меняет ни в научных теориях, из-за проблемы с контролируемыми условиями, ни тем более в мировоззрениях. Всё можно объяснить привычным образом.



Германн, про самовозгорания я нигде ничего не читала и не видела.

----------


## Нико

> P.S. Виная запрещает демонстрировать сиддхи мирянам, насколько я знаю. Поэтому Лама - который случайно спалился на ретрите - сидел обхватив голову руками. Он думал о нарушении монашеских обетов.


Виная не запрещает демонстрировать сиддхи мирянам. Это видно из сутр. А Лама не может "случайно спалиться на ретрите" и потом "сидеть, обхватив голову руками и думать о нарушении монашеских обетов". Тем более если он сам не монах. Вот.

----------


## Аньезка

> чтож тут сказать. Только посоветовать могу одно - может лучше вам Аня продолжать писать про косметику? Тема эта гораздо ближе для не-быдла и не требует особых усилий. Опять-таки для агрессии места найти не просто.


А почему Вы думаете, что я нуждаюсь в советах человека, который переживает теперь, что столько лет тратил отпуска на ретриты, а не на отдых на курортах?

Ондрий, однажды Вы защищали вегетарианцев с пеной у рта... потом стали на них нападать.
Однажды вы посещали ретриты, а затем стали обличать "тибетских гастролеров". Теперь это превратилось в манечку, а Вантус Ваш гуру-джи, к которому вы столь неравнодушны, что даже не распознали, что мое сообщение про его вредность было почти дружеским подколом. Гнев затмил глаза)) 
Все это очень напоминает путь Wolf-a... вечное шатание из очарования в разочарование. 
А я всегда была верна своему пути. С косметикой или без.

P.S. Судя по тону поста, Вы как минимум конструируете самолеты??

----------


## Аньезка

> Уважаемая *Аньезка*! Создается впечатление, что у вас нелады со "вдуванием" (раз вы до сих пор помните эту забавную и обращенную не к вам фигуру речи, я уж даже и подзабыл) или имеются иные глубинные проблемы, ибо иначе я не могу объяснить вашу странную агрессивность. Агрессия часто является проявлением неуверенности в себе. Но не думайте плохого, хоть вы и сказали мне много добрых слов, я всегда помню, что вы - такой же человек, как и я, и заслуживаете хорошего к себе отношения. Будете в Воронеже - куплю вам вегетарианскую шаурму. Прошу также заметить, что у меня и в мыслях не было оскорблять Намкхая Норбу, совершенно неизвестного мне человека и автора некоторых интересных книжек. Однако, он является публичной персоной и высказывает некоторые спорные утверждения, а по отношению к таким персонам даже критика в СМИ может допускать несколько более сильные высказывания, чем к обычным людям, что признают и суды. Нигде я не высказывал мнения, что он - вор или лжец или еще что-то подобное. Если вам показалось, что я так утверждаю, то вы ошибаетесь.


Уважаемый Вантус. 
Конечно же, для того, чтобы примириться, Вам нужно было начать свою тираду с того, чтобы указать мне на возможные проблемы со вдувом, а потом тут же прикинуться божьим одуваном.  :Smilie:  Толсто!

----------


## Аньезка

> Я даже в вегетарианский раздел писать права не имею, какая уж тут тарелка...


Чтобы туда писать, нужно подать заявку на вступление в группу Vegetarian. Ничего сложного. Я дам approval)))

----------


## Neroli

> А я всегда была верна своему пути. С косметикой или без.


А что толку в верности своему пути, если она приводит к тому, что этому пути противоречит? Я имею ввиду желание дать по морде. Если, конечно, под путем ты Дхарму имеешь ввиду.




> что мое сообщение про его вредность было почти дружеским подколом. Гнев затмил глаза))


Я бы поверила, если бы не дальшее признание про морду...

----------


## Аньезка

> А что толку в верности своему пути, если она приводит к тому, что этому пути противоречит? Я имею ввиду желание дать по морде. Если, конечно, под путем ты Дхарму имеешь ввиду.
> 
> Я бы поверила, если бы не дальшее признание про морду...


Желание дать по морде не значит дать по морде. 
К тому и приводит.
У всех своя точка отсчета.

----------


## Neroli

> Желание дать по морде не значит дать по морде.


Конечно не значит. Я по своему опыту знаю, что дать по морде взрослому мужчине, если он этого не хочет, невозможно ))

----------


## Аньезка

> Конечно не значит. Я по своему опыту знаю, что дать по морде взрослому мужчине, если он этого не хочет, невозможно ))


Я вот не понимаю, ты чего так раздухарилась то? Я тебе что-то должна?
Ну нравится тебе наступать на одни и те же грабли и общаться с людьми, которые говорят, что твой Учитель рассказывает басни (и далее по списку) - флаг, как говорится, в руки.

----------


## Neroli

> Я вот не понимаю, ты чего так раздухарилась то? Я тебе что-то должна?


Ты мне ничего не должна, это был всего лишь почти дружеский подкол.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Я по своему опыту знаю, что дать по морде взрослому мужчине, если он этого не хочет, невозможно ))


Так по другому месту можно попробовать. Это гораздо легче и намного эффективнее.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neroli

> Ну нравится тебе наступать на одни и те же грабли и общаться с людьми, которые говорят, что твой Учитель рассказывает басни (и далее по списку) - флаг, как говорится, в руки.


Насчет граблей. 
Нравятся мне умные мужчины, да, обожаю эти грабли.  :Smilie:  
+
Меня просто убивает тот неадекват, который развивается в долго и фанатично практикующих людях. Я не могу это выдержать, я лучше граблями убьюсь...

Чтобы не быть голословной, диалог:
- Ты обязательно должна получить именно эту передачу от Ринпоче!
- Зачем? У меня очень много от него получено передач, разве они больше не работают?
- Ты дурочка, ничего не понимаешь.

Или вот еще. У меня просто нервное расстройство началось после такого.
- Ты должна со мной переспать, если ты этого не сделаешь - будешь очень сильно болеть.
- ...прости, что?
И конечно я выбираю болеть.

----------

Вантус (25.07.2013), Наталья (25.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Так по другому месту можно попробовать. Это гораздо легче и намного эффективнее.


Ок, в следующий раз так и сделаю.  :Cool:

----------


## Нико

> Или вот еще. У меня просто нервное расстройство началось после такого.
> - Ты должна со мной переспать, если ты этого не сделаешь - будешь очень сильно болеть.
> - ...прости, что?
> И конечно я выбираю болеть.


Это от ламы?

----------


## Neroli

> Это от ламы?


Это от ламы что? предложение такое?

----------


## Нико

> Это от ламы что? предложение такое?


да, я про это спросила

----------


## Neroli

> да, я про это спросила


Нет, Нико, слава богу в моей реальности Ламы так себя не ведут. Это ученики такие чокнутые. Нет бы просто попросить, или соблазнить в конце концов...  :Smilie:

----------

SlavaR (25.07.2013), Наталья (25.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, Нико, слава богу в моей реальности Ламы так себя не ведут. Это ученики такие чокнутые. Нет бы просто попросить, или соблазнить в конце концов...


Слава богу, а то я уж испугалась. ))))

----------

Neroli (25.07.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Нормальный способ, в той атмосфере, проверил десяток на дурь, выявил, и пользуй потом на ретритах.

----------

Вантус (25.07.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Чтобы туда писать, нужно подать заявку на вступление в группу Vegetarian. Ничего сложного. Я дам approval)))


А откуда протеин брать - скажете? )))

Это, конечно, не моя тарелка. Но что-то Вы, Аньезка, и впрямь жестите.

----------


## Neroli

> А откуда протеин брать - скажете? )))


Спортивное питание.

----------

Legba (25.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Нормальный способ, в той атмосфере, проверил десяток на дурь, выявил, и пользуй потом на ретритах.


Это еще более мерзко. И опять же не в пользу учеников.

----------


## Legba

> Спортивное питание.


Ну вот да, я именно так и делаю. Но как выкручиваются веганы - даже и не представляю.
Кроме того, одним порошком сыт не будешь - нужно же что-то переваривать. Да и ЦНС не радуется))

----------


## Neroli

> Ну вот да, я именно так и делаю. Но как выкручиваются веганы - даже и не представляю.
> Кроме того, одним порошком сыт не будешь - нужно же что-то переваривать. Да и ЦНС не радуется))


Легба, перловка долго переваривается.  :Smilie: 
Я хоть и не вегетарианка, но хорошо понимаю, что при желании все проблемы разрешимы.

----------


## Нико

> Это еще более мерзко. И опять же не в пользу учеников.


А что в пользу учеников?

----------


## Нико

> Легба, перловка долго переваривается. 
> Я хоть и не вегетарианка, но хорошо понимаю, что при желании все проблемы разрешимы.


Самая лучшая еда -- это "пак". Цампа с водой. Так я слышал однажды. Если бы на вег. форуме меня зарегили, рассказала бы поподробнее. ))))))))

----------


## Sadhak

> А откуда протеин брать - скажете? )))


Это надуманная проблема. Вообще такого вопроса не стоит если есть яйца  :Smilie: . Они неоплодотворенные же.

----------


## Legba

Ребята, хорош)) Я, вообще говоря, пошутил - про протеин-то.
Или, как теперь принято говорить, дружески подколол.

----------

Neroli (25.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А что в пользу учеников?


Не знаю. Но умение попользоваться наивными дурочками можно развивать и без Буддизма.

----------


## Наталья

> Насчет граблей. 
> Нравятся мне умные мужчины, да, обожаю эти грабли.  
> +
> Меня просто убивает тот неадекват, который развивается в долго и фанатично практикующих людях. Я не могу это выдержать, я лучше граблями убьюсь...
> 
> Или вот еще. У меня просто нервное расстройство началось после такого.
> - Ты должна со мной переспать, если ты этого не сделаешь - будешь очень сильно болеть.
> - ...прости, что?
> И конечно я выбираю болеть.


 - жесть жестяная. У меня вообще сложилось впечатление, что очень многие мужского полу ходят на все эти ритриты и духовные развивайки (разница для них не важна) чтобы разнообразить свое сексуальное меню. Естественно, дискредитируя этим буддизм.
А с другой стороны - как учителя не видят такие омрачённые умы (к вопросу по теме), таким же экземплярам просто нельзя давать никакие передачи, поганой метлой таких из сангхи нужно гнать. Но поскольку они всё же встречаются, и часто, то как это объяснить?

----------


## Дубинин

> - жесть жестяная. У меня вообще сложилось впечатление, что очень многие мужского полу ходят на все эти ритриты и духовные развивайки (разница для них не важна) чтобы разнообразить свое сексуальное меню. Естественно, дискредитируя этим буддизм.
> А с другой стороны - как учителя не видят такие омрачённые умы (к вопросу по теме), таким же экземплярам просто нельзя давать никакие передачи, поганой метлой таких из сангхи нужно гнать. Но поскольку они всё же встречаются, и часто, то как это объяснить?


А это похоже и не дискредитирует. (всмысле это только по мнению некоторых))). Я давно знаю подобного персонажа- окучивает на ретрите, вообще всех- кто хоть недолго один прогуливался (и не безуспешно), и когда он рассказал ламе свой сон перед посвящением, лама сказал- что всё круто, и будут большие достижения. (я просто был дружен с переводчиком ламы- отсюда утечка инфы)))

----------

Вантус (25.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> - жесть жестяная. У меня вообще сложилось впечатление, что очень многие мужского полу ходят на все эти ритриты и духовные развивайки (разница для них не важна) чтобы разнообразить свое сексуальное меню. Естественно, дискредитируя этим буддизм.


Справедливости ради женщины тоже по разным причинам на развивайки ходят. Это внеполовой беспредел.  :Smilie: 
Причем не у всех дело касается именно сексуального меню, какая-то другая фишка может быть. В любом случае каждый второй считает себя волшебником.

----------

Дубинин (25.07.2013), Наталья (25.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2013), Эделизи (27.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю. Но умение попользоваться наивными дурочками можно развивать и без Буддизма.


В духовности интереснее и проще пользоваться наивными дурочками. Потому что им всегда можно голову заморочить мистиками разными)))

----------


## Neroli

> А это похоже и не дискредитирует. (всмысле это только по мнению некоторых))). Я давно знаю подобного персонажа- окучивает на ретрите, вообще всех- кто хоть недолго один прогуливался (и не безуспешно), и когда он рассказал ламе свой сон перед посвящением, лама сказал- что всё круто, и будут большие достижения. (я просто был дружен с переводчиком ламы- отсюда утечка инфы)))


По мне, дискредитирует не желание секса, а метод получения. Девушка, у меня для вас свежая лапша...

Кстати как, были достижения то большие у персонажа?

----------

Вантус (25.07.2013), Кузьмич (25.07.2013), Наталья (25.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> А это похоже и не дискредитирует. (всмысле это только по мнению некоторых))). Я давно знаю подобного персонажа- окучивает на ретрите, вообще всех- кто хоть недолго один прогуливался (и не безуспешно), и когда он рассказал ламе свой сон перед посвящением, лама сказал- что всё круто, и будут большие достижения. (я просто был дружен с переводчиком ламы- отсюда утечка инфы)))


Ну не знаю. Когда случайно попадаешь в такую тусовку, то не понимаешь, где тут собственно буддизм, и чем это всё отличается от экзальтированных шизотерических сборищ. А если по неведению принимать всё происходящее за буддизм - то такой "буддизм" способен оттолкнуть от себя всерьез и надолго.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> В духовности интереснее и проще пользоваться наивными дурочками. Потому что им всегда можно голову заморочить мистиками разными)))     
> 
> Однако не сдамся. )


Звучит двусмысленно  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> По мне, дискредитирует не желание секса, а метод получения. Девушка, у меня для вас свежая лапша...
> 
> Кстати как, были достижения то большие у персонажа?


Про достижения- и не знаю даже. (я сейчас как-то с ретритами завязал). А метод получения?, да не хуже других- ибо трахаться хоттся (именно с этой дурой), а долго находиться с ней не хоттся))) - какая в принципе разница- и ей "профилактика и избавление от астральных угроз", и ему хорошо...

----------

Вантус (25.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> В духовности интереснее и проще пользоваться наивными дурочками. Потому что им всегда можно голову заморочить мистиками разными)))


Бодхичитта добра, полюбишь и бобра!

----------

Нико (25.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Про достижения- и не знаю даже. (я сейчас как-то с ретритами завязал). А метод получения?, да не хуже других- ибо трахаться хоттся (именно с этой дурой), а долго находиться с ней не хоттся))) - какая в принципе разница- и ей "профилактика и избавление от астральных угроз", и ему хорошо...


Я  порекомендовала бы девушкам сразу не соглашаться. Очень интересно наблюдать как эволюционирует аргументация ))

----------

Legba (25.07.2013), Вантус (25.07.2013), Дубинин (25.07.2013), Наталья (25.07.2013), Нико (25.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Я  порекомендовала бы девушкам сразу не соглашаться. Очень интересно наблюдать как эволюционирует аргументация ))


Ну дык третий глаз не откроется же если откажешь!  :Big Grin:  И чакры в разнос пойдут.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я  порекомендовала бы девушкам сразу не соглашаться. Очень интересно наблюдать как эволюционирует аргументация ))


Тот, кто способен на такой интерес (а не банальное "не продешевить)), и так не согласится)))

----------


## Legba

> Я  порекомендовала бы девушкам сразу не соглашаться. Очень интересно наблюдать как эволюционирует аргументация ))


Мне рассказывали один старинный шедевр аргументации, еще из 90х:
"Понимаешь, если выпить сперму йогина, это способ установить нерушимую связь с Дхармой". :Cool:

----------

Neroli (25.07.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (25.07.2013), Вантус (25.07.2013), Наталья (25.07.2013), Нико (25.07.2013), Ондрий (25.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я  порекомендовала бы девушкам сразу не соглашаться. Очень интересно наблюдать как эволюционирует аргументация ))


Наверное, раз на 15-й сработает вкрадчивое предложение вместе повыполнять тантрическую садхану. Разумеется, без секса.

----------


## Аурум

> Мне рассказывали один старинный шедевр аргументации, еще из 90х:
> "Понимаешь, если выпить сперму йогина, это способ установить нерушимую связь с Дхармой".


В копилку пикап-мастера!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Тот, кто способен на такой интерес (а не банальное "не продешевить)), и так не согласится)))


Сорри, правильно было бы сформулировать "сразу не отказываться".

----------


## Германн

> Германн, про самовозгорания я нигде ничего не читала и не видела.


Этот пример взят только потому, что судебно (!) -медицинская экспертиза штука строгая. "Эзотерические" фантазии там невозможны. Феномен самовозгорания реально существует, и на форуме российских судмедэкспертов открыто обсуждается. Есть и попытки научного объяснения, но гипотезу окисления жиров опровергает отсутствие случаев самовозгорания магазинного сала и т.п.

Есть множество других аномалий, грубо говоря "чудес": которые никого ни в чём не убеждают. Потому что всё можно объяснить привычным образом, научным или же мировоззренческим. Поэтому (насколько понимаю) всеведающие Будды и не торопятся превращать нашу жизнь в непрервыный цирк-шапито, хотя и Будда Шакьямуни, и Падмасамбхава технически способны проявить свою Нирманакаю, чтобы - хотя бы и персонально для Вантуса - показать какое-нибудь чудо. Если бы чудеса, сами по себе, действительно обращали бы людей к Прибежищу, так бы и было.

По существу же поставленных здесь вопросов, Вантусу нужно ехать к Ело Ринпоче и просить прочитать свои мысли, намерения, чтоб вернуть веру. (Хотя не уверен, что вера была именно в Прибежище, не оккультизм). В других религиях, есть прозорливый старец Наум из Сергиева Посада. В каждой религии есть свои чудеса. 

Если же задаться целью строгой проверки чуда, можно попросить Гьялва Кармапу (распознающему себя самостоятельно) перед очередным уходом остаться в компании одних учёных, и оставить тело в условиях изоляции и круглосуточного видео- и аудио-мониторинга. Чтоб исследователи сообщили ему какую-то не банальную информацию, которую никак не может знать ребёнок-тулку - и пусть Гьялва Кармапа воспроизведёт её в очередном своём воплощении. Если такое кому-нибудь нужно, пусть просит Кармапу или другого умирающего тулку об участии в эксперименте.

----------


## Нико

> Сорри, правильно было бы сформулировать "сразу не отказываться".


Да, не надо сразу отказываться ни от чего. А вдруг повезёт?)))

----------


## Alex

> ...есть прозорливый старец Наум из Сергиева Посада


Настоятельно не рекомендую.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Настоятельно не рекомендую.


Внезапно вспомнил другой пример. Удэгейцы, когда изготавливают воду для лечения болезней (когда слабые шаманы камлают для себя) бросают в воду, вертикально, деревянные палочки, размером с палочки для еды. Перечисляют имена шаманов-предков. Когда палочки встают вертикально в воде, начинают лить водку, делать подношения - пока палочки не упадут. Потом используют воду из миски для лечения. При желании, можно отправиться к шаманам и посмотреть на стоящие в воде палочки, и попрощаться с материализмом.

А можно ещё проще. Лично Вы обладаете способностью устранять руками головную боль, которую Вантус относит к гипнозу. Но если человек сопротивляется гипнозу, и сам по себе не гипнабелен (в случае Вантуса, это просто проверить) - можно предложить напиться ерша; а на следующий день Вы снимете головную боль. Если такая мелочь, как аномалии-чудеса, действительно важна для духовности Вантуса (ну а вдруг) - Вы тоже могли бы помочь человеку.

----------


## Alex

Мне кажется (могу ошибаться), Вантус вообще о другом. Я попробую написать чуть позже, когда разгребусь с работой.

----------


## Neroli

> Да, не надо сразу отказываться ни от чего. А вдруг повезёт?)))


Мне обычно не везет. Что-нибудь не то человек скажет, и все, хожу как дурочка без подарка (((

----------


## Нико

> Мне обычно не везет. Что-нибудь не то человек скажет, и все, хожу как дурочка без подарка (((


Аналогично(

----------


## Аурум

> Мне обычно не везет. Что-нибудь не то человек скажет, и все, хожу как дурочка без подарка (((


Выход: говорить не то человеку раньше, чем он успеет сказать не то вам!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Нико (25.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Выход: говорить не то человеку раньше, чем он успеет сказать не то вам!


А он как-будто слушает? Это только женщины ушами любят, у мужчин все несколько иначе.

----------

Нико (25.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Аналогично(


 :Frown:

----------


## Аурум

> А он как-будто слушает? Это только женщины ушами любят, у мужчин все несколько иначе.

----------

Neroli (25.07.2013), Нико (25.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> 


А мужчины любят глазами и желудком  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Neroli (25.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> А мужчины любят глазами и желудком


Я вам по секрету скажу, что не только глазами и желудком!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дубинин

> А мужчины любят глазами и желудком


Больше людоеды наверное (что бы после любви и перекусить заодно).

----------


## Нико

> Я вам по секрету скажу, что не только глазами и желудком!


А чем тогда ещё?  :EEK!:

----------


## Аурум

> А чем тогда ещё?


Какой журнал?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Какой журнал?!


"ПУКс"

----------


## Ашвария

> Это надуманная проблема. Вообще такого вопроса не стоит если есть яйца . Они неоплодотворенные же.


Творог, сметана, молоко тоже неоплодотворённые  :Smilie: 
насчёт плодов бобовых культур - это с которой стороны посмотреть  :Wink: 
Авокадо тоже содержит массу белка. Только его надо уметь готовить.

----------


## Legba

> Творог, сметана, молоко тоже неоплодотворённые 
> насчёт плодов бобовых культур - это с которой стороны посмотреть 
> Авокадо тоже содержит массу белка. Только его надо уметь готовить.


Авокадо? 
На 100 грамм - Калорийность 160  кКал
Белки                   2гр
Жиры              14,66гр
Углеводы          1,83гр
Остальное - вода. Офигенно много белка, чо)) Причем как ни готовь, макронутриентов больше не станет))

Бобовые культуры, кстати, тоже сомнительное предложение:
Фасоль, к примеру:	Белки 22,3 гр, 	Жиры 1,7 гр.	Углеводы 54,5 гр.

Сметана - просто без комментариев))

----------


## Дубинин

Из бобовых, протеин тяжеловат (соевый), для кача, самое-то изолят сывороточный, ну и казеин или творог обезжиренный (на ночь)))

----------


## Нико

Это наши мальчики вдруг диетой озаботились? :Wink:

----------


## Дубинин

> Это наши мальчики вдруг диетой озаботились?


Старость надвигается, подыхать хочется менее болезненно, чем получается.

----------


## Вантус

> У меня вообще сложилось впечатление, что очень многие мужского полу ходят на все эти ритриты и духовные развивайки (разница для них не важна) чтобы разнообразить свое сексуальное меню.


Да, очень жалею, что так не делал. Да и сейчас совесть не позволяет использовать веру для одурачивания. В общем, у меня неудачная конструкция - нет бы, во всю отрываться, как умные люди, все слушал разные постные истории.

----------


## Neroli

> А чем тогда ещё?


А ответа то так и нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Мне кажется (могу ошибаться), Вантус вообще о другом. Я попробую написать чуть позже, когда разгребусь с работой.


Формально о том, что хотел стать волшебником, как великие махасиддхи, но его якобы обманули: научиться творить чудеса не получилось. Постановка вопроса причудлива, сама по себе. Возможно, настоящий вопрос: как проявляется духовная реальность в повседневной жизни. Поиск вдохновения, чтоб возобновить духовную практику.

(Строго говоря, между наблюдениями и системой метафизики - буддизмом либо материализмом - нет однозначной связи. Но на уровне личных доводов, эмоциональных примеров, в пользу религии может сработать что угодно. Хоть встреча с горным духом на хребте Чандалаз, хоть успешный бесконтактный массаж, что угодно подталкивает конкретного человека к отказу от материалистического мировоззрения. Логики строгих доказательств в этом нет.)

Если человек демонстрирует какую-либо веру - в материализм, в буддизм, в православие - странно ждать от собеседников опровержения принципиально неопровержимого. Кто-то материалист с магическими интересами, кто-то буддист - наблюдения ничего не доказывают и не опровергают на уровне мировоззрения.

Формулировать же религиозные представления в форме естественно-научных иногда возможно (эксперимент по проверке перевоплощений может быть поставлен, если согласится один из великих тулку) - но это религией не обещается. Нет места для обид.

----------


## Аурум

> А ответа то так и нет


Так вы тётеньки уже большие, не мне вас учить!  :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

> Так вы тётеньки уже большие, не мне вас учить!


"Квартет И" просто обязан снять свою следующую комедию "Чем любят мужчины".

----------

Аурум (25.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> "Квартет И" просто обязан снять свою следующую комедию "Чем любят мужчины".


Порно?!

----------


## Германн

> Позже он рассказывает: я научился вызывать состояние дзогчен самостоятельно. Мне уже смешно (в хорошем смысле) и я говорю, да у тебя уровень Пабмасамбхавы! Он отвечает: нет, просто я *много практиковал астрал, поэтому* все так быстро получается в дзогчен. Для полноты картины добавлю, что на тот момент не прошло и двух недель.
> ...
> Это весьма крайний случай, возможно, было бы уместно объяснить, почему такое неверно. Но я не имею ни малейшего понятия как это сделать. Я вообще не понимаю в чем его проблема и почему он так думает. Поэтому молчу. А что бы вы стали делать?


Это неверно, потому что ригпа жёстко увязывается с одним, отдельно взятым, переживанием ("астралом", что бы это ни значило). 
Ригпа является сутью любого опыта, а не содержательно конкретным опытом, не отдельно взятым переживанием.

----------


## Neroli

> Порно?!


Если мужчины любят желудком какое уж тут порно?

----------


## Aion

> А чем тогда ещё?

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, очень жалею, что так не делал. Да и сейчас совесть не позволяет использовать веру для одурачивания. В общем, у меня неудачная конструкция - нет бы, во всю отрываться, как умные люди, все слушал разные постные истории.


Возможно что и хорошо - избежал массы проблем наглядно продемонстрированных выше ))

----------

Денис Евгеньев (25.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Возможно что и хорошо - избежал массы проблем наглядно продемонстрированных выше ))


это каких же проблем? вернее что там проблема?

----------


## Ондрий

> это каких же проблем? вернее что там проблема?


могут встретиться на пути очередные ядовитые представители травоядных. жрал бы тогда Вантус одни морковные котлеты - тут любой взбесицо

----------


## Neroli

> могут встретиться на пути очередные ядовитые представители травоядных. жрал бы тогда Вантус одни морковные котлеты - тут любой взбесицо


странное у вас представление о разнообразии сексуального меню

----------


## Аньезка

> могут встретиться на пути очередные ядовитые представители травоядных. жрал бы тогда Вантус одни морковные котлеты - тут любой взбесицо


Успокойся ужо, старый перечник. Дыши глубже.  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (25.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Да, от морковных котлет можно завыть. Я протестую против морковных котлет!

----------


## Вантус

> Формально о том, что хотел стать волшебником, как великие махасиддхи, но его якобы обманули: научиться творить чудеса не получилось. Постановка вопроса причудлива, сама по себе. Возможно, настоящий вопрос: как проявляется духовная реальность в повседневной жизни. Поиск вдохновения, чтоб возобновить духовную практику.


*Германн* как всегда сел в лужу. Хотел, чтоб поддержали в совсем уж тягостный момент. Хотя бы письмом в мой адрес.

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, от морковных котлет можно завыть. Я протестую против морковных котлет!


а если морковники еще и не-быдло?

----------


## Вантус

> а если морковники еще и не-быдло?


Только сеппуку может спасти меня от такой жалкой участи. Я - жалкий потомственный смерд, мне глубин не понять.

----------


## Neroli

> Да, от морковных котлет можно завыть. Я протестую против морковных котлет!


Может тогда капустные?

----------


## Вантус

> Может тогда капустные?


Предпочитаю говядину ли баранину. Конину - тоже нормально.

----------


## Нико

> 


У негров этот жанр гораздо лучше получается. (

----------

Neroli (25.07.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> У негров этот жанр гораздо лучше получается. (


Да, негры точно на ритритах тянуть жвачку не будут, такое либидо ничем не усмирить.

----------


## Aion

> У негров этот жанр гораздо лучше получается. (


Вам виднее.

----------


## Аньезка

> Да, негры точно на ритритах тянуть жвачку не будут, такое либидо ничем не усмирить.


А кто-нибудь когда-нибудь видел на ретритах негров?

----------


## Neroli

> А кто-нибудь когда-нибудь видел на ретритах негров?


Я видела только негритянское либидо.

----------


## Аньезка

Я даже здесь, в Штатах, негров не вижу в буддистских общинах.
Единственный негр-буддист, которого я видела, встретился мне в Португалии. И он был не просто буддистом, а монахом. Вся его семья была убита какой-то португало-африканской войне. После чего он почему-то ушел в буддизм.

----------

Дондог (25.07.2016), Наталья (26.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.07.2013)

----------


## Legba

> А кто-нибудь когда-нибудь видел на ретритах негров?


Даже на друбчене. Но он из Бразилии, это считается?

----------

Neroli (26.07.2013), Аньезка (26.07.2013), Дондог (25.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (26.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Буддистов в Африке не очень много. Они сосредоточены в основном в Восточной и Южной Африке. Общины буддистов имеются в ЮАР, Буркина-Фасо, Камеруне, Кот-Д'Ивуаре, Кении, Гане, Мали, Сенегале, Танзании, Замбии, Зимбабве и Республике Конго. ©


African Dharma

----------

Дондог (25.07.2016)

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Aion (26.07.2013), Neroli (26.07.2013), Андрей Окнов (28.07.2013), Аурум (26.07.2013), Кузьмич (27.07.2013), Наталья (27.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> 


Негру снится что он снизу?

----------

Аньезка (26.07.2013), Наталья (27.07.2013)

----------


## Forsh

Не хочется отвлекать вас от столь приятного направления дискуссии, к вопросу о сиддхах, вот гляньте как человек работает с учениками

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdDpf_M3zus

и никакой демонстрации сверхспособностей для "веры" и "вдохновения", просто и по-деловому. И что самое интересное, абсолютно не опираясь на буддийское воззрение, из тех просмотренных нескольких роликов ютуба мне кажется что там культивируется состояние сознания близкое к осознаванию природы ума.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...и никакой демонстрации сверхспособностей для "веры" и "вдохновения", просто и по-деловому... мне кажется что там культивируется состояние сознания близкое к осознаванию природы ума.


 Нету там ничего и близкого. Это очень поверхностные вещи.. относительно природы ума.

----------


## Forsh

> Это очень поверхностные вещи..


Я бы не был столь категоричен. Конечно, что бы понять какое конкретно состояние там культивируется в этом нужно поучаствовать, но ключевые моменты поразительно совпадают с дзогченовской медитацией на природу ума, если абстрагироваться от используемой там терминологии. Теоретически человек может осознать природу ума и без посторонней помощи и введения в таковую, просто, как нам говорят учителя, это маловероятно в ввиду ординарности (простоты) этого состояния для омраченного ума. Но если человек эмпирически выделил это состояние, культивирует его непрерывность, обрел в нем устойчивость он дзогченпа, даже не имея необходимого воззрения. Ведь ригпа само по себе это не концептуальное знание оно в воззрении не нуждается. Кстати, осознавание природы ума имеет широкий спектр глубины, как свет лампы от тусклого до яркого, единственное необходимое условие лампа должна быть включена. Осознавание природы ума или есть или нет, как включен или не включен свет. Поэтому выражение поверхностное осознавание природы ума очень себе даже возможно.

----------


## Нико

> Я видела только негритянское либидо.


Где?

----------


## Neroli

> Где?


На ритритах.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я бы не был столь категоричен. Конечно, что бы понять какое конкретно состояние там культивируется в этом нужно поучаствовать, но ключевые моменты поразительно совпадают с дзогченовской медитацией на природу ума, если абстрагироваться от используемой там терминологии.


Не будьте категоричны, это ваше дело. Но ничего там не совпадает.

----------


## Forsh

Это не суть важно. Поразительно восприятие чужого сознания со степенью детализации, достаточной для анализа и корректировки.

----------


## Forsh

Если бы кто-то из современных мастеров дзогчен мог вот так ознакамливать учеников с природой ума, это была бы почти 100% гарантия введения в природу ума, хоть сертификаты выдавай.

----------


## Нико

> Если бы кто-то из современных мастеров дзогчен мог вот так ознакамливать учеников с природой ума, это была бы почти 100% гарантия введения в природу ума, хоть сертификаты выдавай.


Да.... "Васе Пупкину выдан сертификат на получение введения в природу ума". Печать и штамп.

----------


## Аурум

> Да.... "Васе Пупкину выдан сертификат на получение введения в природу ума". Печать и штамп.


...и ум, честь и совесть!

----------


## Forsh

Отож

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Как не побээфишься месяцок, так прям грусть берет читать высказывания несчастных старых практиков. Прям, как дети - покажи чудо, так поверю....

Я вот смотрю на Ело Ринпоче, на Гарчена Ринпоче, на Дзонгсара Кхенце Ринпоче, глазею на них, как на внутреннее мерило, чего следует достичь и думаю, а что не работает у Вантуса? Уже прям вижу сложенных из бумаги птиц и свет лампы под абажуром. и мальчика с раскрасневшегося от мороза щеками, и еще молодого дедушку, увлекшегося не менее внука. Не искал он этого счастья, а просто его переживал.....естественным образом. Потому как ум не мешал....

И вот становится удивительно - где люди сворачивают с понимания, что надо преодолеть оценочные мнения, что Я родимого слишком много, что представления об иллюзорном счастье тоже надо преодолеть, и что глубокий покой и умиротворенность, полная гибкость тела и ума и независание на частностях это то, что в принципе и есть буддийское счастье в виде единого вкуса всего протекающего? Где азы-то, не покопаться ли в себе, начитанном до смерти, прежде чем обвинять в инфантильности Светлану М? Памятование об этом - где? А самое главное - чему они все эти годы учились и что практиковали?

Да, бывает хреново, бывает никак и приятно, бывает очень даже по-разному, но просто отслеживаешь свой ум и возвращаешь его на нейтраль. Насколько сможешь. Не хочется отказываться от теорий? Не можется? И при этом надеются увидеть чудо? Да при чем тут чьи-то сиддхи, когда ты всегда один - наедине со своим умом и его проявлениями? Сколько можно играть в те игры, который оный навязывает? Как можно не сделать себе самому жесткий смотр и понять, что заехал не туда, раз не как у Гарчена Ринпоче? С какого момента интеллектуальное знание начинает поддерживать неведенье?

По мне все сиддхи по боку, хотя и мысли мои на расстоянии читали учителя, разные там двойные радуги выплывали на небе и всякие там атмосферные явления и воды в кувшинчике для посвящений не убывало.....Мне не это важно. Вот как они вот такие крутые, эти такие мои учителя, ни секунды удрученности, сомнений, депрессняка?Всегда искрометны, внимательны, собраны, доброжелательны и склонны пошутить, и совершенно выглядят удовлетворенными при любом раскладе? А если есть такие секунды, то как они им не мешают, не дают вовлечься в отрицание? Слепо они не верят - слишком умные потому што.

Короче грустно, девушки и юноши. Вот мне сейчас хреново, потому как никто за меня не переведет противный тех текст, но мне и хорошо, потому что все НОРМАЛЬНО. Хоть немного, а научилась обращать все, куда мне самой нужно, но только честно перед собой. С подстройкой на Учителей.Как хошь. так это и можно окрасить, и методов буддийских по поводу окраски старых шкур в новый цвет масса. Вот только всегда проблема в том, что ты их должен окрасить или оставить так, как есть, не заботясь об этом, а не драгоценный(здоровья ему)дедушка ННР. С любовью ко всем Учителям. Без них я бы давно стала бы Вантусом, хоть мне и не угнаться за его острыми воспринимающими способностями и системным подходом к изучаемому материалу.

----------

Styeba (28.07.2013), Аньезка (27.07.2013), Нико (27.07.2013)

----------


## Alex

Уф. Ну вот мы и получили наставление от Пемы Дролкар. А то я уже беспокоиться начал.

----------

Legba (28.07.2013), Neroli (28.07.2013), Аурум (28.07.2013), Вантус (28.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.07.2013), Дубинин (27.07.2013), Кузьмич (28.07.2013), Наталья (28.07.2013), Нико (27.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (28.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Уф. Ну вот мы и получили наставление от Пемы Дролкар. А то я уже беспокоиться начал.


Цените, пока я жива :Stick Out Tongue: 

Главное, не зациклиться на себе родимом. Вот я думаю, а что Вантус ходит на БФ? Как будто себя хочет убедить в правильности своих взглядов. Он же жутко самодостаточный и жутко образованный. Ну, может хочет научить людей думать, но искусные методы на широкий он лайн в свободном доступе вряд ли всем полезны....
(Щас последует здоровый камень в мой старческий огород :Smilie: )

Говорила и говорю - беги к Ело Ринпоче, пока тот жив. Может, он сиддху на тебе и применит. Может, и не заметишь ее вовсе, а вот из штопора выйдешь.....

----------


## Ондрий

пора ламримы пейсать

----------


## Нико

> пора ламримы пейсать


только не на иврите

----------

Ондрий (28.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> пора ламримы пейсать


Послушать Вас с Вантусом - так диву даешься, как это вы еще не взлетели без летающих средств с такими искрометными дхармическими знаниями и таким критическим подходом к тибетскому буддизму.... :Frown: 

И Ламримы не заземляютъ....

А у меня все просто. Тех.текст переводить неохота - профукиваю драгоценные человеческие часы на чтение посланий Вантуса...Интересно, но бесполезно. Но в конце концов все равно. Только о дедушке Вантуса думаю. Может, оригами опять заняться? Можно из листов Ламрима.....Проняло ведь тогда...

----------


## Ондрий

> только не на иврите


Зогчем ви тгавите?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Славатя госпадя, тема сошла на нет :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> Цените, пока я жива
> 
> Главное, не зациклиться на себе родимом. Вот я думаю, а что Вантус ходит на БФ?


Для развлечения. На фоне БФ можно почувствовать себя мушкетером.

----------

Аньезка (28.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Для развлечения. На фоне БФ можно почувствовать себя мушкетером.


В детстве я не знала слова *мушкет*, но слова *мухи* и *тереть* помнила хорошо. Эт ассоциативное, простите.

----------


## Legba

Пема, а Вы вот это правда всерьез все пишете? Прям честно?

Халифу Умару, который сжег Александрийскую библиотеку, приписывают слова:
«Если книги, хранящиеся в ней, соответствуют Корану, то в них нет надобности, т.к. в Коране все уже сказано; а если - противоречат, то их просто необходимо уничтожить». 

99% Ваших постов содержат незатейливый посыл: "Ламрим читать хорошо, а я хорошая, потому что читаю Ламрим".
И что дальше-то? 
Я не разделяю марксистских чаяний Вантуса, будучи убежденным капиталистом.
Но у Вантуса есть *своя* позиция, которой он делится с теми, кому интересно.
А Вы годами повторяете одни и те же трюизмы, почерпнутые из одной книжки (весьма, впрочем, достойной).
Расскажите, хоть раз, что то свое - вместо того, чтобы демонстрировать свою правоверность.
Правоверностью в наше время никого не удивишь - и даже не позабавишь.

----------

Аурум (10.08.2013), Кузьмич (28.07.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Для развлечения. На фоне БФ можно почувствовать себя мушкетером.


Опять скрипит потертое седло?

----------

Аурум (28.07.2013), Кузьмич (28.07.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Для развлечения. На фоне БФ можно почувствовать себя мушкетером.


Выходит, что не совсем для развлечения, раз во второй фразе вы открытым текстом признаете, что в реальной жизни страдаете комплексом неполноценности.

----------


## Наталья

> Выходит, что не совсем для развлечения, раз во второй фразе вы открытым текстом признаете, что в реальной жизни страдаете комплексом неполноценности.


А кто им так или иначе не страдает?

----------


## Аньезка

> А кто им так или иначе не страдает?


Однако далеко не все выбирают решать эту проблему за счет других людей.

----------

Кузьмич (28.07.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Однако далеко не все выбирают решать эту проблему за счет других людей.


Дело в том, что иногда оглядываешься на свою жизнь и понимаешь, сколько людей абсолютно беззастенчиво решало за счёт тебя разные свои проблемы, причём им абсолютно пофиг было на тот ущерб, который они тебе причинили. И тут сразу отпадает ложная скромность, человеколюбие и прочее, перестаешь действовать с оглядкой на других, чтобы кому нибудь на ногу не наступить - другие ж об этом не заботятся в отношении тебя! 
Хочется просто вернуть себе утраченное, восстановить свою целостность.

----------

Вантус (28.07.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Выходит, что не совсем для развлечения, раз во второй фразе вы открытым текстом признаете, что в реальной жизни страдаете комплексом неполноценности.


-Вас мучают эротические фантазии, сны?
-Почему же мучают?

----------

Pema Sonam (28.07.2013), Аньезка (28.07.2013), Кузьмич (28.07.2013), Наталья (28.07.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Однако далеко не все выбирают решать эту проблему за счет других людей.


Да не решает Вантус за счет других ничего. Он находится на другом уровне абстракции (как мне видится). Математик не может с гуманитария особо ничем поживиться. Это ж ясно-ясно! А вообще Вы слишком серьезно ко всему относитесь. Когда он вам говорит "я бы вдул" это не площадное хамство точно. Хотя формально звучит так. Буквально  это было бы слишком банально. Так мне кааацца...

----------

Alex (28.07.2013), Аурум (28.07.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Да не решает Вантус за счет других ничего. Он находится на другом уровне абстракции (как мне видится). Математик не может с гуманитария особо ничем поживиться. Это ж ясно-ясно! А вообще Вы слишком серьезно ко всему относитесь. Когда он вам говорит "я бы вдул" это не площадное хамство точно. Хотя формально звучит так. Буквально  это было бы слишком банально. Так мне кааацца...


Я бы Вам вдула, Дзмитрый!)

----------

Тензин Таши (28.07.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Я бы Вам вдула, Дзмитрый!)


У Вас новая аватарка?)

----------


## Аньезка

> У Вас новая аватарка?)


Нет. Просто ваше видение стало чистым)

----------

Lion Miller (30.07.2013), Pema Sonam (28.07.2013), Аурум (28.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Выходит, что не совсем для развлечения, раз во второй фразе вы открытым текстом признаете, что в реальной жизни страдаете комплексом неполноценности.


А меня завораживают умные, высокие и несчастные ))

----------


## Аньезка

> А меня завораживают умные, высокие и несчастные ))


Он это просек и давит на жалость.))

----------


## Neroli

> Он это просек и давит на жалость.))


А еще он немного подрос ))))

----------


## Тензин Таши

> А меня завораживают умные, высокие и несчастные ))


А еще молодые, красивые и политически грамотные )

----------


## Neroli

> А еще молодые, красивые и политически грамотные )


нет.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Нет. Просто ваше видение стало чистым)


А волосы на аватарке Вы сами подкрашивали или просто совпало?)

----------


## Аньезка

> А еще он немного подрос ))))


Ну реально, все эти темы про то, как проститутки от него разбегаются, такой фейк)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> нет.


"Нет" это мужское слово.

----------


## Аньезка

> А волосы на аватарке Вы сами подкрашивали или просто совпало?)


Не подкрашивала. Есть дакини с огненными волосами.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну реально, все эти темы про то, как проститутки от него разбегаются, такой фейк)


Думаешь?

----------


## Neroli

> "Нет" это мужское слово.


... ну начинается.

----------

Тензин Таши (28.07.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Думаешь?


Ну ты ж его видела. С чего там проституткам разбегаться? Зато расскажешь какой-нибудь жалостливой тетеньке такую историю, а она, глядишь, приголубит) Для усиления эффекта он расскажет еще про несчастное детство и деревянные игрушки, то есть оригами) тебе самой не кажется странной стратегия давить оппонентов, не гнушаясь ни чем, в одних темах и жалостливые истории про себя в других?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Не подкрашивала. Есть дакини с огненными волосами.


... и с розами))) дакини, такие дакини )

----------

Аньезка (28.07.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Ну ты ж его видела. С чего там проституткам разбегаться? Зато расскажешь какой-нибудь жалостливой тетеньке такую историю, а она, глядишь, приголубит) Для усиления эффекта он расскажет еще про несчастное детство и деревянные игрушки, то есть оригами) тебе самой не кажется странной стратегия давить оппонентов, не гнушаясь ни чем, в одних темах и жалостливые истории про себя в других?


А Вы можете хотя бы минуту не думать о розовом слоне?))))

----------


## Аньезка

> А Вы можете хотя бы минуту не думать о розовом слоне?))))


Могу. Я вообще засыпаю. Задолбалась тыкать пальцем в айфон)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну ты ж его видела. С чего там проституткам разбегаться? Зато расскажешь какой-нибудь жалостливой тетеньке такую историю, а она, глядишь, приголубит) Для усиления эффекта он расскажет еще про несчастное детство и деревянные игрушки, то есть оригами) тебе самой не кажется странной стратегия давить оппонентов, не гнушаясь ни чем, в одних темах и жалостливые истории про себя в других?


В оригинале были не проститутки, а шлюхи, по-моему. Эти могут, они существа свободные. ))
А жалостливые истории о себе и стратегии давить оппонентов мне как раз кажутся очень логичными, одно вытекает из другого. Математически ))

Бедный Вантус, он наверное икает.

----------


## Neroli

> А Вы можете хотя бы минуту не думать о розовом слоне?))))


Дзмiтрый ревнует Аньезку к Вантусу )) Это сделало мой день ))

----------

Аньезка (28.07.2013), Аурум (28.07.2013), Тензин Таши (28.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Дзмiтрый ревнует Аньезку к Вантусу )) Это сделало мой день ))


Высокие, высокие отношения!(c).   ))

----------


## Legba

> Однако далеко не все выбирают решать эту проблему за счет других людей.


Дык бодхисаттвам-то должно быть токмо в радость, разве нет?
Не говоря уж о нингмапинском контексте, ибо




> Еше Цогьял: По дороге на меня напали семь разбойников, которые ограбили и изнасиловали меня. После этого я пропела им песнь, вводящую в четыре состояния блаженства.


А тут, понимаш, уж и на форуме без соблюдения куртуазности - ни-ни)))))))))

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Дык бодхисаттвам-то должно быть токмо в радость, разве нет?
> Не говоря уж о нингмапинском контексте, ибо


Легба, скажите как бодхисаттва бодхисаттве, разве можно требовать от кого-то бодхисаттвовского поведения, кроме себя самого?

И на какую дорогу идти петь?

----------


## Legba

> Легба, скажите как бодхисаттва бодхисаттве, разве можно требовать от кого-то бодхисаттвовского поведения, кроме себя самого?
> 
> И на какую дорогу идти петь?


1. Я НЕ бодхисаттва, сорри. Мне хватило пару раз прочесть "системные требования", чтобы успокоится, и понять - максимум, на что я тяну это "Колесница богов и людей".
2. Если некто во всеуслышание заявляет себя практиком Махаяны (Ваджраяны, Дзогпа Ченпо) - это подразумевает (ИМХО, конечно) готовность соответствовать "системным требованиям".
3. Я не разбираюсь, у капалика спросите.))

----------

Aion (28.07.2013), Наталья (28.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Аньезка, я б вам не вдул. Вы очень унылы.
Да, вы меня обижаете и я буду оскорблять вас самым ужасным оскорблением  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

Вдуть или не вдуть, вот в чем вопрос...

----------

Вантус (28.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Вдуть или не вдуть, вот в чем вопрос...


Давно вопрос!

----------


## Neroli

> Давно вопрос!


Опечатка? Первая "г"?

----------

Вантус (28.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Опечатка? Первая "г"?


Neroli, чем больше вы общаетесь с Вантусом, тем чаще вы пишете и думаете о г... Не заметили?  :Big Grin:

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (28.07.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Neroli, чем больше вы общаетесь с Вантусом, тем чаще вы пишете и думаете о г... Не заметили?


Это гнусные намеки!

----------

Neroli (28.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Это гнусные намеки!


Это как его? Волюнтаризм!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli, чем больше вы общаетесь с Вантусом, тем чаще вы пишете и думаете о г... Не заметили?


Где еще?

ps: И да, если это действительно грубо, приношу свои извинения форуму. Я думала, шучу.

pps: или вы тут про тантриков, которые... эээ

----------


## Аурум

> Где еще?
> 
> ps: И да, если это действительно грубо, приношу свои извинения форуму. Я думала, шучу.
> 
> pps: или вы тут про тантриков, которые... эээ


Просто вспомнил ваши недавние посты про книжки о какашках!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вантус

> Просто вспомнил ваши недавние посты про книжки о какашках!


Что за книжки?

----------


## Аурум

> Что за книжки?


Вот и вот.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Для развлечения. На фоне БФ можно почувствовать себя мушкетером.


Какие типичные мушкетерские происки эга. Сердце бедного солдата страдает без любви. Товарищ мушкетер, читаю тут замечательную дзогченовскую книгу Лонгчена Рабджана "Драгоценная сокровищница устных наставлений" Это то, что Вам прямо как оригами доктор бы сейчас прописал. Только так напрямую, по-честному, подумав, что сам ты невежа. А люди с сиддхами вот такие книжицы для невеж пишут.

А проблема старых грустных практиков называется просто - отсутствие понимания и устремленности, как ты там не вдувай всякие умные штуковины.....

----------


## Ондрий

кстати, вопрос к профессиональным знатокам душелечения. тут вроде много специалистов по этой части (с обеих сторон):
- есть ли коррелляция между всплесками экзальтации и пмс или климаксом? Или это не поддается статистической обработке?

----------

Джнянаваджра (30.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> 99% Ваших постов содержат незатейливый посыл: "Ламрим читать хорошо, а я хорошая, потому что читаю Ламрим".


Зотов нас покинул, а место ведущего в "Ламрим-FM" - вакантное. Должен же кто-то ходить днем с фонарем.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> кстати, вопрос к профессиональным знатокам душелечения. тут вроде много специалистов по этой части (с обеих сторон):
> - есть ли коррелляция между всплесками экзальтации и пмс или климаксом? Или это не поддается статистической обработке?


Ондрий, а Вы жене своей или маме такой вопрос задали бы?

----------


## Ондрий

> Ондрий, а Вы жене своей или маме такой вопрос задали бы?


А вы уже перестали бить свою тещу после утренней рюмки коньяку?

Вы внимательно прочли к кому вопрос был? К маме?

----------


## Нико

> А вы уже перестали бить свою тещу после утренней рюмки коньяку?
> 
> Вы внимательно прочли к кому вопрос был? К маме?


Как будто Вы много смыслите в этих вопросах.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Вы внимательно прочли к кому вопрос был? К маме?


То есть это была не подъ...бка,   а наоборот искренний вопрос, который вы задаёте профессиональным психиаторам, психологам? 
если так, тогда просченья просим )

----------


## Ондрий

> То есть это была не подъ...бка,   а наоборот искренний вопрос, который вы задаёте профессиональным психиаторам, психологам? 
> если так, тогда просченья просим )


я всегда искреннен! )

----------


## Ондрий

> Как будто Вы много смыслите в этих вопросах.


Вы не поверите, Нико, но именно поэтому и спрашиваю.

----------


## Нико

> Вы не поверите, Нико, но именно поэтому и спрашиваю.


Не желаю тогда перерождения в женском обличье. ))))

----------


## Тензин Таши

> я всегда искреннен! )


рад, что вы никоим образом не хотели задеть чувства уважаемых дам посещающих этот форум, интересуясь причинами вызывающими некоторую экзальтацию,  столь не свойственную джентельменам и ёгинам...

----------


## Neroli

> кстати, вопрос к профессиональным знатокам душелечения. тут вроде много специалистов по этой части (с обеих сторон):
> - есть ли коррелляция между всплесками экзальтации и пмс или климаксом? Или это не поддается статистической обработке?


по-моему нет, 
в смысле нет корреляции

----------

Ондрий (28.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Просто вспомнил ваши недавние посты про книжки о какашках!


А-а.
Чтобы снять все подозрения с Вантуса, скажу, что он ни при чем.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> А-а.
> Чтобы снять все подозрения с Вантуса, скажу, что он ни при чем.


Вантус не может быть не при чём. У нас зря на месяц не банят...)

----------


## Neroli

> Вантус не может быть не при чём. У нас зря на месяц не банят...)


Это за другое.

зы: вот как он теперь бедолага? целый месяц не сможет почувствовать себя мушкетером...

----------


## Нико

> Это за другое.
> 
> зы: вот как он теперь бедолага? целый месяц не сможет почувствовать себя мушкетером...


Ну как, дома можно себя им чувствовать без всяяких электронных устройств.... Вполне себе...

----------


## Ондрий

> Не желаю тогда перерождения в женском обличье. ))))


И вот не жалко вам мужчин? Что мы будем делать без красивых девушек?
И не так уж плохо жить вам. Меньше стрессов, дольше жизнь. Меньше социальных ожиданий.

----------


## Neroli

> И вот не жалко вам мужчин?


нет



> Что мы будем делать без красивых девушек?


придется с некрасивыми

----------

Эделизи (29.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Это за другое.
> 
> зы: вот как он теперь бедолага? целый месяц не сможет почувствовать себя мушкетером...


Шляпу, седло и шпагу не отобрали же у него.  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (28.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Шляпу, седло и шпагу не отобрали же у него.


"Друг мой, для Атоса это слишком много, для графа де Ла Фер, — слишком мало"

----------

Аурум (28.07.2013), Кузьмич (28.07.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Пользуясь случаем, хочу передать привет... )

----------


## Аурум

> Пользуясь случаем, хочу передать привет... )


А я думал, что вдуть!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------

Legba (28.07.2013), Neroli (28.07.2013), Аньезка (28.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> нет


я так и думал!



> придется с некрасивыми


атнють! красивых небуддисток гораздо больше!

----------


## Neroli

> атнють! красивых небуддисток гораздо больше!


 :Facepalm: 
вы спрашивали, что будете делать без красивых девушек, а не без красивых буддисток. 
кстати, говорят у мужчин тоже аналог ПМС бывает.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Шляпу, седло и шпагу не отобрали же у него.


Усы и шпага все при нем... )

----------

Аньезка (28.07.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Это за другое.
> 
> зы: вот как он теперь бедолага? целый месяц не сможет почувствовать себя мушкетером...


Женское сердце- великое сердце. Всегда готово все прасциць.
"Плохонький, да свой"
"Бьет , значит любит"

----------


## Тензин Таши

> И вот не жалко вам мужчин? Что мы будем делать без красивых девушек?
> И не так уж плохо жить вам. Меньше стрессов, дольше жизнь. Меньше социальных ожиданий.


И бриться каждый день не надо....

----------


## Аньезка

> И бриться каждый день не надо....


невинное дитя)

----------

Наталья (28.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> И бриться каждый день не надо....


ну не скажите.... хотя бы раз в 2-3 дня

----------


## Neroli

> Женское сердце- великое сердце. Всегда готово все прасциць.
> "Плохонький, да свой"
> "Бьет , значит любит"


Завидуете, что все внимание Вантусу?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> невинное дитя)


Что, неужели каждый? )

----------


## Аньезка

Кстати

----------

Neroli (28.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Кстати


Вот что нужно, что бы выйти за космонавта!

----------

Аньезка (28.07.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Вот что нужно, что бы выйти за космонавта!


Она наверное уютная была, теплая...

----------

Neroli (28.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, а Вы вот это правда всерьез все пишете? Прям честно?
> 
> Халифу Умару, который сжег Александрийскую библиотеку, приписывают слова:
> «Если книги, хранящиеся в ней, соответствуют Корану, то в них нет надобности, т.к. в Коране все уже сказано; а если - противоречат, то их просто необходимо уничтожить». 
> 
> 99% Ваших постов содержат незатейливый посыл: "Ламрим читать хорошо, а я хорошая, потому что читаю Ламрим".
> И что дальше-то? 
> Я не разделяю марксистских чаяний Вантуса, будучи убежденным капиталистом.
> Но у Вантуса есть *своя* позиция, которой он делится с теми, кому интересно.
> ...


А я добавляю в салат, чего не хватает, а так мне по барабану. У Вантуса своя марксистская позиция, у Вас капиталистская, а у меня совершенно практически мирская. :Smilie: Людям не хватает именно Ламрима, не чтения его, а выстраивания некоторых вещей в собственном уме по порядку. Потому как когда человека клинит на сложных фигурах, он не прошел базовые отработки самых примитивных подготовительных упражнений, это азы любых навыков, и об этом бесполезно долбится на всех учениях. Это жутко трудно возвращаться к Ламриму, когда ты уже такой закрутанский, но все гениальное просто. А сама я ко многим вещам отношусь совершенно свободно, потому что никто мне не указ, а спрашиваю я только с себя. Ламрим - это закодированное знание на разных уровнях, и оно открывается далеко не сразу. К нему надо прочитать Нагрим\. а потом понять, что и Абхисамаяаламкара , как мне представлется, написана, чтобы понять Ламрим.

Я всерьез знаю про то, что бодхичитты не хватает, когда так колбасит и понимания пустотности явлений, а также горе от ума, который обхитрил самого его хозяина. Этим пышет из слов Вантуса, да и не один он такой, разочарованный и нуждающийся в любви. И ассенизационные работы мне часто приходится делать, хотя я тут могла бы навроде наших красавиц искрометно казаться тончее тонких в двух элегантных словах. Это все настолько банально, потому что никто не вдумывается в простые навязшие на зубах вещи, все бегут сразу к глубоким философским мулькам, бодаются на высотах и совершенно забывают о собственном уме и о том, что надо с ним сделать. И когда хреново и ты на этом циклишься - это показатель полной импотенции многолетнего практика.

А так всерьез у меня были примеры истинных практиков бодхичитты с полноценной праджней, и сиддхи это просто примитиф по сравнению с тем, что может сделать опытный Учитель, и я равняюсь на них. К Ламриму хорошо б прочитать Нагрим, благо три тома вышли, и вообще, я всерьез говорю О ПОЛНОЙ ПОДАТЛИВОСТИ ТЕЛА И УМА, но никто этого именно не слышит. А так много было рядом разных буддистов, и можно было наблюдать за ними во времени и пространстве. 

У Вантуса такого рода позиция, которая жутко грузит его самого, но он такой упертый и заумный, что будет носиться со своими идеями, избегая прижатия к ногтю опытными учителями. Нехай себе ждет сиддх и оправдывает свой марксизм. Спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих, был бы поближе, оттащила бы его к Ело Ринпоче насильно.

Он мне товарищ по Дхарме, Я его люблю и не боюсь занудничать.....

а меня вообще прикалывает позиция, когда все встают на дыбы от предложения читать Ламирим :Smilie: 

Мне ХОРОШО. твердо хорошо. И хочется, чтобы так было всем. А я хорошая, что прочитала и ломала себя под Ламрим. И многие с моей легкой плодачи его для себя открыли :Smilie: 

 Легба, ну что Вы спрашиваете меня прямо, ну пора бы уже за словами некоторые признаки и тенденции четко видеть..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (30.07.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Завидуете, что все внимание Вантусу?


Ну как тут ответишь?
 Ни "да", ни "нет" не прозвучат убедительно. 
Понял, это коан...

----------


## Neroli

> Ну как тут ответишь?
>  Ни "да", ни "нет" не прозвучат убедительно. 
> Понял, это коан...


Хотите о вас поговорим? Нахамите кому-нибудь из девушек и понесется ))

----------


## Neroli

> Он мне товарищ по Дхарме, Я его люблю и не боюсь занудничать.....


Хватит дрючить Вантуса ))

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Зотов нас покинул, а место ведущего в "Ламрим-FM" - вакантное. Должен же кто-то ходить днем с фонарем.


Кстати "Lamrim Radio" http://www.lamrim.com/ работает круглосуточно..

----------

Ондрий (28.07.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Что, неужели каждый? )


это если нормальная, а если феминистка, то...

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Хотите о вас поговорим? Нахамите кому-нибудь из девушек и понесется ))


Я старенький , меня девушки не любят... )

----------


## Аурум



----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> это если нормальная, а если феминистка, то...


Зачем на ночь глядя?

----------

Pema Sonam (29.07.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Я старенький , меня девушки не любят... )


Если реально нахамите,то уже без разницы будет ваш возраст.

----------


## Аньезка

Как показывает пример жены Гагарина, тяга к удалению женщинами волос - всего лишь временной стереотип, навязанный глянцем и компаниями, зарабатывающими миллионы на эпиляции/депиляции. Раньше мужчин это не смущало. Спросите своих мам и бабушек)

----------


## Neroli

> Как показывает пример жены Гагарина, тяга к удалению женщинами волос - всего лишь временной стереотип, навязанный глянцем и компаниями, зарабатывающими миллионы на эпиляции/депиляции. Раньше мужчин это не смущало. Спросите своих мам и бабушек)


Может устроим протест?

----------


## Аурум

> Как показывает пример жены Гагарина, тяга к удалению женщинами волос - всего лишь временной стереотип, навязанный глянцем и компаниями, зарабатывающими миллионы на эпиляции/депиляции. Раньше мужчин это не смущало. Спросите своих мам и бабушек)


А умываться - еще не моветон?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Как показывает пример жены Гагарина, тяга к удалению женщинами волос - всего лишь временной стереотип, навязанный глянцем и компаниями, зарабатывающими миллионы на эпиляции/депиляции. Раньше мужчин это не смущало. Спросите своих мам и бабушек)


Через полтора года посмотрим на Вас)

----------


## Neroli

Скоро нас всех забанят! Ура!

----------


## Тензин Таши

> А умываться - еще не моветон?


Вертится на языке - но промолчу. Судьба Вантуса перед глазами...

----------


## Аурум

> Скоро нас всех забанят! Ура!


Лучше в баню.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хватит дрючить Вантуса ))


Назвался Вантусом, так лезь в кузов :Smilie: 

А я сама решу, кого мне и когда дрючить и как долго. Я за ННР, между прочим, ему мщу :Smilie:

----------


## Аурум

> Вертится на языке - но промолчу. Судьба Вантуса перед глазами...


Вертится, так повертите.  :Smilie:  Чуть повертится и пройдёт.

----------


## Neroli

> А я сама решу, кого мне и когда дрючить и как долго.


Ой, я описалась.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я за ННР, между прочим, ему мщу


.... неслось из всех динамиков Ламрим-радио

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Вертится, так повертите.  Чуть повертится и пройдёт.


Спсибо. Прошло)

----------

Аурум (28.07.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Ой, я описалась.


Гадаю, где ударение поставить)

----------


## Аурум

> Ой, я описалась.


Со смеху, надеюсь?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Гадаю, где ударение поставить)


Именно там, страшно же.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Именно там, страшно же.


Не надо! С вами ж П. и Х.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> .... неслось из всех динамиков Ламрим-радио


Как в совецких песнях пелось многих: "Ла ла, Ла-ла ла-ла ла-ла ла-ла" На Западе уже давно "О , е!" пели

----------

Кузьмич (28.07.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

А вообще раздел "Дзогчен" на БФ всегда славился широтой взглядов, и обширностью обсуждений! Ибо недуален! Свободен от крайностей и тем бескраен! )

----------


## Alex

Ламирим ламрим, ламрим; ламрим-ламрим, ламрим? Ламрим... ламрим!!! Ламрим: ламрим; ламрим; ламрим ламрим -> ламрим!

----------

Legba (28.07.2013), Наталья (28.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Легба, ну что Вы спрашиваете меня прямо, ну пора бы уже за словами некоторые признаки и тенденции четко видеть.....


Признаки и тенденции - вижу. Сейчас найду, где Ваши сообщения у меня из ленты скрыть.
О - нашел!!! Пока-пока. 

Это, кстати, достижение. Второй раз этой функцией воспользовался.

----------


## Neroli

> Признаки и тенденции - вижу. Сейчас найду, где Ваши сообщения у меня из ленты скрыть.
> О - нашел!!! Пока-пока. 
> 
> Это, кстати, достижение. Второй раз этой функцией воспользовался.


И почему люди с таким удовольствием это делают? Я бы не стала так с Пемой.

----------


## Legba

> И почему люди с таким удовольствием это делают?


У меня лично очень хрупкий мозг. Я за него опасаюсь.
Кроме того, самоназначение меня и вообще раздражает, а в буддийской среде - особенно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Ламирим ламрим, ламрим; ламрим-ламрим, ламрим? Ламрим... ламрим!!! Ламрим: ламрим; ламрим; ламрим ламрим -> ламрим!


Есть еще вариант: ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК, ПК!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Нико (29.07.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (30.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Все гениальное —ВАНТУЗ!


Китайцы вообще чемпионы по нестандартному использованию вантуза:

----------

Aion (02.08.2013), Аурум (29.07.2013), Ашвария (29.07.2013), Кауко (03.08.2013), Эделизи (29.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Китайцы вообще чемпионы по нестандартному использованию вантуза:

----------

Aion (02.08.2013), Аньезка (29.07.2013), Ашвария (29.07.2013), Кауко (03.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2013), Эделизи (29.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


> У меня лично очень хрупкий мозг. Я за него опасаюсь.
> Кроме того, самоназначение меня и вообще раздражает, а в буддийской среде - особенно.


Кто опИсался,а кто опасается...вот они,мои сиддхи.
Хрупкий гибкого не разумеет
Легба,уж подтяните свои буддийские штанишки и не дрейфите. Ламримный монстр Пема - целиком продукт Вашего собственного ума

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Кто опИсался,а кто опасается...вот они,мои сиддхи.


Ну и зачем тебе такие сиддхи? :Wink:

----------

Пема Дролкар (30.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> читаю тут замечательную дзогченовскую книгу Лонгчена Рабджана "Драгоценная сокровищница устных наставлений" Это то, что Вам прямо как оригами доктор бы сейчас прописал.


Воот, правильно. Давай теперь Лонгченпу проталкивай, Ламрим уже все прочитали. :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (30.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Проталкивать должен по своим функциям Вантус..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Пойду-ка я с форума. Раз Легба меня не читает, мне тут делать нечего :Cry: 

И вообще, представила себе, что все меня заигнорили. ВО, классно :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Воот, правильно. Давай теперь Лонгченпу проталкивай, Ламрим уже все прочитали.


У Лонгченпы тоже есть ламрим. ))))

----------

Legba (03.08.2013), Pema Sonam (03.08.2013), Нико (02.08.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> Всех приветствую!
> 
> Недавно один из моих друзей, до этого занимавшийся астралом, решил получить передачу дзогчен. Он рассказывает, что испытал состояние блаженства, потом пустоты, и "узнал" их - оказывается, он уже все это испытывал в астрале. Сами понимаете, насколько странно это звучит, человек без передачи в астрале берет и испытывает такие вещи. Но я решила в тот момент от комментариев воздержаться, дзогчен серьезное учение, пусть практикует и сам разбирается.
> 
> Впоследствии он рассказывает: теперь я испытал и состояние дзогчен! Оказывается, его он тоже уже испытывал в астрале. Я опять воздерживаюсь от комментариев, но прошу подробно рассказать про все эти состояния. Он описывает то, что в дзогчен назвали бы в лучшем случае ньямами. Физические ощущения, например, приятное покалывание в пальцах (это блаженство) и так далее. Я не стала комментировать, но спросила, откуда он знает, что это блаженство, это пустота, а вот это состояние дзогчен? Он объясняет так: Ринпоче сказал, что когда вы достигнете состояния дзогчен, у вас не будет в этом ни малейших сомнений, у меня их нет.
> 
> Позже он рассказывает: я научился вызывать состояние дзогчен самостоятельно. Мне уже смешно (в хорошем смысле) и я говорю, да у тебя уровень Пабмасамбхавы! Он отвечает: нет, просто я много практиковал астрал, поэтому все так быстро получается в дзогчен. Для полноты картины добавлю, что на тот момент не прошло и двух недель.
> 
> Про свой астральный опыт он пытался рассказать Ринпоче на ретрите, тот оборвал его и сказал дальше не продолжать. Прокомментировал в том духе, что это не важно и не стоит об этом думать.
> ...


Полагаю, что буддизм в теории может быть совмещен с (почти) любой религией. Синкретические практики также допустимы - при условии, что Буддадхарма остаётся основной и определяющей действия адепта практикой. 

Дзогчен может быть очень эффективным средством реализации, если помнить о тех опасностях, которые он содержит. И уметь отличать ложное от истинного.

С нелегкой пелевинской руки почему-то некоторые пытаются использовать учение Будды как дополнительный магический инструмент. А не как основополагающее Учение.

Это очень пагубные представления с крайне негативными последствиями для тех, кто пытается это сделать (прецеденты уже были в борьбе буддистов и бонпо).

Например, то, что некоторые языческие традиции называют высшей реализацией и то, что считается целью практики таких традиций, в буддийской парадигме приводит в лучшем случае к перерождению в каком-нибудь из миров божеств (а это не самый лучший вариант, согласно Буддадхарме). А то и в мирах асуров.

Выбор учения и своего Пути - это очень важный кармический момент. Соответственно, решение о своём участии и/или неучастии нужно принимать, исходя из причин сложившейся ситуации, состояния ситуации в момент её бытия и дальнейших последствий принятого решения. Как-то так.

----------

